# Garage Built Big Body Caddy frame build up.



## OUTHOPU

This one is going to get the works. Pinched belly, custom A arms, one off rear suspension, one off rearend w/ disc brakes, spindle swap....

It will be a slow start but should pick up speed soon.

I started by making a complete chassis jig to locate and hold all body mount locations.

Here is a few of the parts for the jig.










This sits in the body mount hole.










Like this.










Then gets another washer on top that sandwiches the frame down to the jig post.










All the posts are bolted to the table but I still need to tie them together from one side to the other with more tubing.










Thats it for now.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 20 2010, 08:30 PM~18616665
> *This one is going to get the works. Pinched belly, custom A arms, one off rear suspension, one off rearend w/ disc brakes, spindle swap....
> 
> It will be a slow start but should pick up speed soon.
> 
> I started by making a complete chassis jig to locate and hold all body mount locations.
> 
> Here is a few of the parts for the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sits in the body mount hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then gets another washer on top that sandwiches the frame down to the jig post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the posts are bolted to the table but I still need to tie them together from one side to the other with more tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for now.
> *


looks good homie


----------



## wannabelowrider

Aww shit here we go again :biggrin:
Is this something to keep you busy during the winter months?

We gonna be all over this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 20 2010, 10:39 PM~18616777
> *Aww shit here we go again :biggrin:
> Is this something to keep you busy during the winter months?
> 
> We  gonna be all over this topic :thumbsup:
> *


This will keep me busy until spring more than likely. It's for my homie and he's been waiting for a while now for this and I'm going to do my best to have him rolling again next year.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

excellent!!!! im ready for this one :drama: .... you do some great work homie! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 20 2010, 11:57 PM~18617002
> *excellent!!!!  im ready for this one :drama: .... you do some great work homie! :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## wannabelowrider

I think a "quality build" is just a nice way of putting it. But if this frame is gonna be anything like the last one, I think its fair to call it a MASTERPIECE!

Boy do I have a bunch of questions for you Byron


----------



## crucialjp

:0 :0 gonna be watching this for sure. Hopefully I can apply some of what you do here to my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

i will be watching this closely, since im gonna be starting on a frame in a few months.


----------



## baggedout81

Doin it again B


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fkn show off. Watchin this topic.


----------



## DeeLoc

:wow: :worship: :drama: 
I get so much information from your builds OUTHOPU...can't wait to see this one


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18617116
> *x2!
> *


X3


----------



## Moe Built

Damn Sure a MASTERPIECE!


----------



## KERRBSS

WHATS UP B, NICE TO SEE YOU FINALLY START IT. IMA HAVE TO FIND SOME TIME TO SWING BY. ITS BEEN AWHILE


----------



## hydryan

:biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood

I'll be watching this build, thats for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

ROUND 2 FOR ANOTHER BADASS BUILD.


----------



## 79 cutty

Tuned in for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 21 2010, 08:29 AM~18619923
> *Tuned in for sure!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks everybody. I'm going to see if I can raise the bar higher on this one. I don't think anybody will be let down.  

Almost finished with the jig. I made the cross supports today and welded them in.

Notching the tube.










Test fitting.










All welded in.











Every upright and cross bar was checked for square and level to insure the jig is accurate.

This is what the level reads as it sits in the previous pic.


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18620838
> *Thanks everybody. I'm going to see if I can raise the bar higher on this one. I don't think anybody will be let down.
> 
> Almost finished with the jig. I made the cross supports today and welded them in.
> 
> Notching the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All welded in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every upright and cross bar was checked for square and level to insure the jig is accurate.
> 
> This is what the level reads as it sits in the previous pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro you do some nice work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup: 

outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build 

great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18622345
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build
> 
> great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit
> *


Thanks Mike. I will be getting in touch with you soon. I need to find out what you can get for doing the brake lines as well as all the hydraulic fittings and lines.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18620838
> *Thanks everybody. I'm going to see if I can raise the bar higher on this one. I don't think anybody will be let down.
> 
> Almost finished with the jig. I made the cross supports today and welded them in.
> 
> Notching the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All welded in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every upright and cross bar was checked for square and level to insure the jig is accurate.
> 
> This is what the level reads as it sits in the previous pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daym that sum smart shit there


----------



## 65chevyman

TTT


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 21 2010, 11:56 AM~18622345
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build
> 
> great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit
> *


That's what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

only two pages and already amazed :biggrin:


----------



## smooth designs

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 21 2010, 11:56 AM~18622345
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build
> 
> great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit
> *


good luck on the build B!. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

seen ur last build shit was sick cant wait to see this one an learn a thing or two keep up the good work an keep us posted  :thumbsup:


----------



## CANUHOP

I'm definitely gonna watch this closely! Can't wait to see this bad boy in action!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## wannahop

Well I will be workin 13 Hrs a day 7 days a week to fund this bitch. I my lose weight cuz Ima stop eating lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Sep 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18627209
> *Well I will be workin 13 Hrs a day 7 days a week to fund this bitch. I my lose weight cuz Ima stop eating lol
> *


Thats the spirit. I may do the belly tomorrow if I feel frisky.


----------



## chato83

you do amazing work homie always stay a step ahead :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

What kind of setup is going into this ride?


----------



## muffin_man

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18627749
> *What kind of setup is going into this ride?
> *


A very large one. Not your average street car build here. I'll post picks of the racks soon.


----------



## Ese Caqui

:0


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 21 2010, 10:05 PM~18627952
> *A very large one. Not your average street car build here. I'll post picks of the racks soon.
> *


 :cheesy: 
I'll be watchin this one, if it's anything like your last one it's gonna be badass


----------



## streetrider

:wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 21 2010, 11:46 AM~18620838
> *Thanks everybody. I'm going to see if I can raise the bar higher on this one. I don't think anybody will be let down.
> 
> Almost finished with the jig. I made the cross supports today and welded them in.
> 
> Notching the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All welded in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every upright and cross bar was checked for square and level to insure the jig is accurate.
> 
> This is what the level reads as it sits in the previous pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME JIG HOMIE.HOW DOES IT WORK WHEN YOU PLATE THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME?JUST CUROUS.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 21 2010, 03:29 AM~18619506
> *WHATS UP B, NICE TO SEE YOU FINALLY START IT.  IMA HAVE TO FIND SOME TIME TO SWING BY. ITS BEEN AWHILE
> *


X2


----------



## slabrider93

:0


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 21 2010, 09:05 PM~18627952
> *A very large one. Not your average street car build here. I'll post picks of the racks soon.
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 22 2010, 08:17 AM~18630103
> *AWESOME JIG HOMIE.HOW DOES IT WORK WHEN YOU PLATE THE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME?JUST CUROUS.
> *


I usually plate the sides and top first so by the time I need to do the bottom the frame is pretty strong and I just take it off the jig and flip it over to do the bottom. I may do it different on this one, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## C-ROW

Cant wait to see some progress


----------



## OUTHOPU

Stared on pinching the belly today.

I added a couple legs and crossbrace to keep the front frame horns from tipping or pulling.










Then I laid out my cut line and started cutting.



















Crossmember removed.










Ready for some modifications.










Going to try to get back to it tonight.


----------



## wannabelowrider

That's a nice clean cut. Whatcha use?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18634462
> *That's a nice clean cut.  Whatcha use?
> *


Thin cut off wheel on a electric grinder.


----------



## yetti

I will be keeping an eye on this one Byron.


----------



## JM6386

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:
I think there will be alot of people watchin this build. Loved the last one!!


----------



## C-LO9492

_*Damn bro the shit is krazy and I dig the CRAFTMANSHIP... Hands down homie!!!!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:drama:


----------



## jgcustomz

you do very nice work will keep checking in on this post 4 sure


----------



## KingsWood

TTMFT


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

I LOVE A WELL DOCUMENTED TOPIC. I'm sure I wont be dissapointed


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 22 2010, 06:24 PM~18635927
> *I LOVE A WELL DOCUMENTED TOPIC. I'm sure I wont be dissapointed
> *


Well documented is for sure. I also love the explanation on everything he does :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

Right this build is off the chain I will be checking in also. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

DAMN here we go again cuttin out crossmembers,your crazy homeboy :yes:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18634369
> *Stared on pinching the belly today.
> 
> I added a couple legs and crossbrace to keep the front frame horns from tipping or pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I laid out my cut line and started cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossmember removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get back to it tonight.
> *


ur crazy for cutting it out lol but looking real good


----------



## danp68




----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks as always for all the props. I'm very motivated to do this build and will be pushing hard to get it done.

As for the cutting of the crossmember it's the only way to know whats moving and how much it moves.

This is why I cut it out.

I can find center and mark it, pie cut the bottom the desired amount, and seperate it in the center. This prevents having to use a ram or clamp to bend it together. I can tack it together check all my dimensions and then weld it up.



















I use the chassis table and set final dimensions to insure everything is square.

I used these bolts and a level to make sure the lower A arm mounts are level.




























Also made sure the upper ears were all touching the table to make sure it wasn't twisted.



















Ran out of gas in the welder, even my back up bottle was empty. :banghead: 
So I didn't get it all welded back up. Maybe tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18634369
> *Stared on pinching the belly today.
> 
> I added a couple legs and crossbrace to keep the front frame horns from tipping or pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I laid out my cut line and started cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossmember removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get back to it tonight.
> *


u loco :loco:  :thumbsup: thats sum tight work u doin whats the purpose of the pinched belly :dunno:


----------



## BELAIR52

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18637835
> *Thanks as always for all the props. I'm very motivated to do this build and will be pushing hard to get it done.
> 
> As for the cutting of the crossmember it's the only way to know whats moving and how much it moves.
> 
> This is why I cut it out.
> 
> I can find center and mark it, pie cut the bottom the desired amount, and seperate it in the center. This prevents having to use a ram or clamp to bend it together. I can tack it together check all my dimensions and then weld it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the chassis table and set final dimensions to insure everything is square.
> 
> I used these bolts and a level to make sure the lower A arm mounts are level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made sure the upper ears were all touching the table to make sure it wasn't twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out of gas in the welder, even my back up bottle was empty. :banghead:
> So I didn't get it all welded back up. Maybe tomorrow if all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83

again huh no short cuts good thing you have the patients to do it right the first time i knw a couple people that would be there a hole 2-3 days just shrinking the belly. again great work hurry and finish :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

So if that's a belly pinch. Doesn't doing that throw off how the engine mounts match back up?

But I'm sure you're gonna relocate the mounts.........................aren't you??


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18638064
> *u loco :loco:  :thumbsup:  thats sum tight work u doin whats the purpose of the pinched belly :dunno:
> *


X2 and why is cutting out the crossmember so scary? (Sorry I don't know shit about this stuff)


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 20 2010, 11:39 PM~18616777
> *Aww shit here we go again :biggrin:
> Is this something to keep you busy during the winter months?
> 
> We  gonna be all over this topic :thumbsup:
> *


YES WE WILL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT


----------



## Classic Customs

never not amazed with this guys work.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2010, 07:33 AM~18640243
> * never not amazed with this guys work.
> *


you need to come hangout for a day, he will drive you nuts :biggrin: 


nice werk B


----------



## [email protected]

U should do this stuff live on ustream so we all can watch it happening. I'm in MN I'm seriously thinking bout a trip to Michigan.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18637835
> *Thanks as always for all the props. I'm very motivated to do this build and will be pushing hard to get it done.
> 
> As for the cutting of the crossmember it's the only way to know whats moving and how much it moves.
> 
> This is why I cut it out.
> 
> I can find center and mark it, pie cut the bottom the desired amount, and seperate it in the center. This prevents having to use a ram or clamp to bend it together. I can tack it together check all my dimensions and then weld it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the chassis table and set final dimensions to insure everything is square.
> 
> I used these bolts and a level to make sure the lower A arm mounts are level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made sure the upper ears were all touching the table to make sure it wasn't twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out of gas in the welder, even my back up bottle was empty. :banghead:
> So I didn't get it all welded back up. Maybe tomorrow if all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice job


----------



## Badass94Cad

Wow...watching this thread. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2010, 09:53 AM~18640636
> *U should do this stuff live on ustream so we all can watch it happening. I'm in MN I'm seriously thinking bout a trip to Michigan.
> *


 :roflmao: ive suggested that once upon a time.... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

To many replies to bother quoting but...

Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper from bottoming out when hopping it.

It will have all custom engine and trans mounts so the mounts being moved is not an issue. 

I'm not into being filmed so no live footage for me.

There will be no part of this build that isn't done to my highest level of ability. There was a lot more I wanted to do on the Regal that the owner didn't want to fund. This is going to be all out since it's for my club brother and long time homie. He knows what it takes to build these things the right way and is willing to break bread to make it happen.

Thanks Classic, praise from other skilled fab guys means a lot.


----------



## Hoss805

get down Homie  
looking good


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 23 2010, 01:41 PM~18642306
> *To many replies to bother quoting but...
> 
> Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper fron hitting whe hopping it.
> 
> It will have all custom engine and trans mounts so the mounts being moved is not an issue.
> 
> I'm not into being filmed so no live footage for me.
> 
> There will be no part of this build that isn't done to my highest level of ability. There was a lot more I wanted to do on the Regal that the owner didn't want to fund. This is going to be all out since it's for my club brother and long time homie. He knows what it takes to build these things the right way and is willing to break bread to make it happen.
> 
> Thanks Classic, praise from other skilled fab guys means a lot.
> *


Yes lots of money, I want to see you finish the bonneville :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

:drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.MEMO

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
awesome work


----------



## smooth designs

:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:drama: this thread is like your favorite tv show.. where you cant wait to see whats new..


----------



## Psycho631

is this the same car that you just did the stereo system in?


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18644891
> *:drama: this thread is like your favorite tv show.. where you cant wait to see whats new..
> *


 :yes: :drama:


----------



## DOMINATOR85

Great work, i admire the skill,patience and the ability you have to understand physics. I do alot of fabbing and hydraulic work so i could understand where you are coming from :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

ah shit here we go again this will be good :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Sep 23 2010, 05:36 PM~18644891-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama: this thread is like your favorite tv show.. where you cant wait to see whats new..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only it's better than TV because there are no reruns. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:13 PM~18645255
> *is this the same car that you just did the stereo system in?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Same car. I'm still working on some of the interior pieces so I'm jumping back and forth from that to this.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOMINATOR85_@Sep 23 2010, 07:20 PM~18645732
> *Great work, i admire the skill,patience and the ability you have to understand physics. I do alot of fabbing and hydraulic work so i could understand where you are coming from :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. It's not easy by no means thats for sure.






Crossmember is back in. I did corner to corner measurements from the upper A arm bolts to the front body mount jig bolt to get it centered in the frame.










I used the threaded rod again to set level on the lower A arm pivot points.




























Rear pivot points.



















Thats all for now. I have some clean up of the frame rails to do tomorrow to make it look right.


----------



## MUFASA

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2010, 10:59 PM~18647943
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Are pinched bellys common on hoppers? What's the purpose of pinched and split bellys?


----------



## ROCK OUT

YYYAAAAAAA another top knotch OUTHOPU build!!!!!!! :drama:


----------



## weatmaster

Will have to follow this one since the last one was already of the hook.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 23 2010, 11:18 PM~18648144
> *Are pinched bellys common on hoppers?  What's the purpose of pinched and split bellys?
> *


Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper from bottoming out when hopping it.

This will be the first frame with a pinch/split that I've done that will see the road for me to see all the benefits. I've done a couple but neither cars are completed yet. I do know for sure that it will help keep the crossmember and bumper off the ground though.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18650136
> *Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper from bottoming out when hopping it.
> 
> This will be the first frame with a pinch/split that I've done that will see the road for me to see all the benefits. I've done a couple but neither cars are completed yet. I do know for sure that it will help keep the crossmember and bumper off the ground though.
> *


ive seen alot of folks say it helps hop higer because your changing the geometry of the front suspension, therefore it lines up better to make hop more effecient :dunno:

never did one honestly,im more into decent street than big ups :yes:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 24 2010, 07:02 AM~18650183
> *ive seen alot of folks say it helps hop higer because your changing the geometry of the front suspension, therefore it lines up better to make hop more effecient :dunno:
> 
> never did one honestly,im more into decent street than big ups :yes:
> *


It doesn't change the geometry cause you move the upper and lower mounts so it stays the same. Really you are moving the suspension down and sucking up the crossmember at the same time if done correctly. Which helps the front bumper problem and the hitting the crossmember problem.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 24 2010, 10:19 AM~18650479
> *It doesn't change the geometry cause you move the upper and lower mounts so it stays the same. Really you are moving the suspension down and sucking up the crossmember at the same time if done correctly. Which helps the front bumper problem and the hitting the crossmember problem.
> *


yeah i wasnt honestly sure,but seen folks sayin that a few times on here


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 24 2010, 09:19 AM~18650479
> *It doesn't change the geometry cause you move the upper and lower mounts so it stays the same. Really you are moving the suspension down and sucking up the crossmember at the same time if done correctly. Which helps the front bumper problem and the hitting the crossmember problem.
> *


So without it its a high possibility that if you doing 60+ inches that you'll be going through front bumpers?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 05:09 PM~18634369
> *Stared on pinching the belly today.
> 
> I added a couple legs and crossbrace to keep the front frame horns from tipping or pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I laid out my cut line and started cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossmember removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get back to it tonight.
> *


So this doesn't weaken anything at all.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2010, 09:55 AM~18651519
> *So this doesn't weaken anything at all.
> *


it would if u just welded and sent it on its way...................but this frame will be all boxed in so it wont matter................


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2010, 12:03 PM~18651568
> *it would if u just welded and sent it on its way...................but this frame will be all boxed in so it wont matter................
> *


What if you already got a fully wrapped frame but no split belly? WHats the options?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2010, 12:07 PM~18651592
> *What if you already got a fully wrapped frame but no split belly? WHats the options?
> *


Sell it and build another.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 05:48 AM~18650136
> *Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper from bottoming out when hopping it.
> 
> This will be the first frame with a pinch/split that I've done that will see the road for me to see all the benefits. I've done a couple but neither cars are completed yet. I do know for sure that it will help keep the crossmember and bumper off the ground though.
> *


o ok good to knoww keep it up man.... will keep my eye on this thread forsure :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 12:26 PM~18651723
> *Sell it and build another.
> *


 NO need I have spare elcos to swap. Since this is the first ride I want to see the difference. Split belly vs no split. Its so much controversy about this particular subject. Some ppl die by it and others don't. So I figure if I plan on building rides why not know for sure for myslef.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2010, 10:53 AM~18651930
> *NO need I have spare elcos to swap. Since this is the first ride I want to see the difference. Split belly vs no split. Its so much controversy about this particular subject. Some ppl die by it and others don't. So I figure if I plan on building rides why not know for sure for myslef.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 23 2010, 10:46 PM~18647813
> *Only it's better than TV because there are no reruns. :biggrin:
> Yes. Same car. I'm still working on some of the interior pieces so I'm jumping back and forth from that to this.
> Thanks. It's not easy by no means thats for sure.
> Crossmember is back in. I did corner to corner measurements from the upper A arm bolts to the front body mount jig bolt to get it centered in the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the threaded rod again to set level on the lower A arm pivot points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear pivot points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for now. I have some clean up of the frame rails to do tomorrow to make it look right.
> *


WOW thats some serious work 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Sep 24 2010, 03:34 PM~18652667
> *WOW thats some serious work
> :thumbsup:
> *


hes a SERIOUS dood :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 24 2010, 12:53 PM~18651930-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO need I have spare elcos to swap. Since this is the first ride I want to see the difference. Split belly vs no split. Its so much controversy about this particular subject. Some ppl die by it and others don't. So I figure if I plan on building rides why not know for sure for myslef.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to truly gain knowledge about anything is to do it first hand and see the results first hand. There are way too many people out there that run around speaking on what they heard or read like thats the ultimate truth and they have never put in the work to verify it. I'm not saying this to anyone in particular so don't anybody get hurt feelings, it's just a general statement.
> 
> Yetti knows his shit though and I have gotten lots of good advice from him on several different projects. Even with his advice I still need to do the work to find out first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 02:34 PM~18652667
> *WOW thats some serious work
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18652707
> *hes a SERIOUS dood  :biggrin:
> *


Thats not the only serious work going down on this ride either. 

I finally got the glassed dash painted today. 










Here is a link to the audio/interior work I've been working on over the summer.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532652

I'll probably start a topic in project rides to document all the work on this ride in one post.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that looks good.


----------



## brad4372

you do some great, well thought out, work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.

Got back on the frame after the paint dried and I could get the dash back in the car.

Had to section/pinch the frame rails to get the edges to line back up.


















































































There is a bit more clean up to do but thats it for today.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn bro you're hittin it hard aren't cha :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

very very nice.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

beautiful.....


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 21 2010, 02:56 PM~18622345
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build
> 
> great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit
> *


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 22 2010, 06:09 PM~18634369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look like olds motor mounts, is this an 80's cadi?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 10:57 PM~18655718
> *Thanks.
> 
> Got back on the frame after the paint dried and I could get the dash back in the car.
> 
> Had to section/pinch the frame rails to get the edges to line back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a bit more clean up to do but thats it for today.
> *


this right here is what i was waiting to see...


----------



## miguel62

I EXPLODE in my PANTS everytime i come to your builds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

fuck....you got some nice building going on


----------



## Lolohopper

You have to change your name to Mr.Frame    


Nice work man


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 25 2010, 08:50 AM~18658600
> *those look like olds motor mounts, is this an 80's cadi?
> *


The frame is from a 80 coupe but the cars a 93 fleetwood


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Sep 24 2010, 11:28 PM~18656345-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn bro you're hittin it hard aren't cha :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a workoholic with no social life so I put in a lot of time in the garage.
> 
> I don't get as much time as I did before having my daughter but I make shit happen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miguel62_@Sep 25 2010, 11:00 AM~18658647
> *I EXPLODE in my PANTS everytime i come to your builds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh: A No **** might have been in order ther buddy. :biggrin: 

Thanks again to everybody for tuning in.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Why not open up your own shop with 2 or 3 other builders/fabricators and bust out 4 or 5 frames a year.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 25 2010, 06:54 PM~18661223
> *Why not open up your own shop with 2 or 3 other builders/fabricators and bust out 4 or 5 frames a year.
> *


Where's the money in that :scrutinize:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Sep 25 2010, 07:54 PM~18661223-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why not open up your own shop with 2 or 3 other builders/fabricators and bust out 4 or 5 frames a year.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Sep 25 2010, 07:57 PM~18661237
> *Where's the money in that :scrutinize:
> *


Exactly. 

There is no money to be made doing this type of work. Not to mention finding a couple people to work for me that could do what I do would be very costly. I'm not in this game for the money. I do it because it's what I love.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thought it woulda been a cash cow. But I guess not! Just thought I'd ask


----------



## cd blazin

Home boy is from another planet!!! keep up the good work!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 25 2010, 08:57 AM~18658636
> *this right here is what i was waiting to see...
> *


x2 i was wonderin how this was going to work


----------



## OUTHOPU

Here some pics of the batery racks that I started on while doing the sound system since the batteries and amps for that will share the rack with the set up.

It all starts with a pile of steel.










I used 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" X 3/16" tube for the sub frame and 2" X 2" X 1/8" angle for the battery trays.

I like to do my corners like this. Makes them strong and easy to polish the welds smooth.










One tray bottom done.










I also bevell the edge of the tube for the same reasons.










Bottom side.




























Trays bolt to the subframe.



















Added some battery tie down points and made so tabs for mounting the breakers for the amps.




























This doubles as the audio battery tie down and amp rack. Used 1" X 2" X 1/8" tube and 2" X 2" X 3/16" angle.



















Doing some test fitting. The MDF is there to set the gap the rack will need.










I still need to do the tie downs, pump mount, and solenoid mounts


*I'm using as light weight of material as possible for the racks. There will be no solid stock, lead, or thick steel plates here. This is a street car built to be all gate no dead weight.*


----------



## lilred

looking good homie


----------



## brad4372

This is gonna be one bad ass caddy! so cool!


----------



## Paul K

very nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 25 2010, 08:39 PM~18662083
> *Here some pics of the batery racks that I started on while doing the sound system since the batteries and amps for that will share the rack with the set up.
> 
> It all starts with a pile of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" X 3/16" tube for the sub frame and 2" X 2" X 1/8" angle for the battery trays.
> 
> I like to do my corners like this. Makes them strong and easy to polish the welds smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray bottom done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bevell the edge of the tube for the same reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trays bolt to the subframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some battery tie down points and made so tabs for mounting the breakers for the amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doubles as the audio battery tie down and amp rack. Used 1" X 2" X 1/8" tube and 2" X 2" X 3/16" angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some test fitting. The MDF is there to set the gap the rack will need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the tie downs, pump mount, and solenoid mounts
> 
> 
> I'm using as light weight of material as possible for the racks. There will be no solid stock, lead, or thick steel plates here. This is a street car built to be all gate no dead weight.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

So I guess you'll be calling me for some DEKAS soon


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 26 2010, 06:56 AM~18663348
> *So I guess you'll be calling me for some DEKAS soon
> *


Not if I can get the Interstate dealer to come down a bit on there price. I just don't like the way the Dekas look with the sticker on them and they leak acid like crazy once the sticker is removed.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 26 2010, 10:47 AM~18663678
> *Not if I can get the Interstate dealer to come down a bit on there price. I just don't like the way the Dekas look with the sticker on them and they leak acid like crazy once the sticker is removed.
> *


my sticker is still on mine, but i noticed some moisture, is there nothing i can do about that?


----------



## dougy83

lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 26 2010, 10:19 AM~18663817
> *my sticker is still on mine, but i noticed some moisture, is there nothing i can do about that?
> *


Just keep wiping them down to prevent the acid from eating away at everything. They really just have a shitty case design in my opinion.


----------



## TWEEDY

Good to see another build up already. This car is gonna come out hard. All the work you do is amazing and very helpful info too.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 26 2010, 11:49 AM~18664837
> *Good to see another build up already. This car is gonna come out hard. All the work you do is amazing and very helpful info too.
> *


X2


----------



## 93 fleetwood

:drama:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 26 2010, 02:13 PM~18664669
> *Just keep wiping them down to prevent the acid from eating away at everything. They really just have a shitty case design in my opinion.
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18661365
> *Exactly.
> 
> There is no money to be made doing this type of work. Not to mention finding a couple people to work for me that could do what I do would be very costly. I'm not in this game for the money. I do it because it's what I love.
> *


It's people like you that keep lowriding alive, and advancing :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## chairmnofthboard

Looking good.

Wants the point of pinching the belly?


----------



## regal85

:thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverusername

:drama:


----------



## MR.LAC

Now thats quality top notch work. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Sep 24 2010, 05:48 AM~18650136-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the pinch is for several reasons but the biggest single benefit for this car is to keep the front bumper from bottoming out when hopping it.
> 
> This will be the first frame with a pinch/split that I've done that will see the road for me to see all the benefits. I've done a couple but neither cars are completed yet. I do know for sure that it will help keep the crossmember and bumper off the ground though.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18668711
> *Looking good.
> 
> Wants the point of pinching the belly?
> *


U skipped it :twak: He stated that above :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 27 2010, 07:04 AM~18671171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U skipped it :twak:  He stated that above :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I suppose I could read some of the posts. :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Keep it up and the paparazzi(Truucha) will be stalking you next. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Will this car have rear fill?! bwahahahah! sorry homie i had to!!
keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18676150
> *Will this car have rear fill?! bwahahahah! sorry homie i had to!!
> keep up the good work! :biggrin:
> *


im assuming thats a stab at me, being that i was the only one that had mentioned it. for the most part i just fuck with this dood cuz hes a homie....but its cool...i like my music playing at full range....front stage, rear fill, a little bass and im good...too each is his own i guess.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 27 2010, 10:01 AM~18672326
> *I suppose I could read some of the posts.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jucedin2years

tagged


----------



## wannabelowrider

No progress report.

Somethings not right here


----------



## 713ridaz

nice work....


----------



## azmobn06

Nice work


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 09:07 PM~18686444
> *No progress report.
> 
> Somethings not right here
> *


I did say it would be a slow start. I've been busy with my daughter lately. She comes first.

I need to get the frame over to the media blasters before I can make anymore progress. Just need to line up a truck and trailer and a day to do it. 


I do read all the reply fellas but there are too many to quote. Thanks again


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 28 2010, 09:06 PM~18688050
> *I did say it would be a slow start. I've been busy with my daughter lately. She comes first.
> 
> I need to get the frame over to the media blasters before I can make anymore progress. Just need to line up a truck and trailer and a day to do it.
> I do read all the reply fellas but there are too many to quote. Thanks again
> *


No, I understand fully homie. Family is most important!!

I wasn't saying that in a negative way. I guess I was excited and anxious to see some progress that's all. Do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## wannabelowrider

What I meant to say is that something didn't seem right. Something mustve came up :happysad:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 28 2010, 04:26 AM~18679819
> *im assuming thats a stab at me, being that i was the only one that had mentioned it.  for the most part i just fuck with this dood cuz hes a homie....but its cool...i like my music playing at full range....front stage, rear fill, a little bass and im good...too each is his own i guess.
> *


Whatever queer


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 25 2010, 05:17 PM~18661365
> *Exactly.
> 
> There is no money to be made doing this type of work. Not to mention finding a couple people to work for me that could do what I do would be very costly. I'm not in this game for the money. I do it because it's what I love.
> *


And that's what the game is about, couldn't have said it better myself. Excellent work!


----------



## AMB1800

gonna follow this one for sure, loved what you did on the regal, you do very nice work and can be proud of that  keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Sep 29 2010, 12:44 AM~18688541
> *Whatever queer
> *


 :wave: CALL A JEW :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 29 2010, 12:06 AM~18688050
> *I did say it would be a slow start. I've been busy with my daughter lately. She comes first.
> 
> I need to get the frame over to the media blasters before I can make anymore progress. Just need to line up a truck and trailer and a day to do it.
> I do read all the reply fellas but there are too many to quote. Thanks again
> *


I HAVE A TRAILER DUMMY...IF YOU CAN GET A TRUCK YOU CAN USE IT. I DONT PULL WITH MINE ANYMORE....THE TRANS WENT OUT :angry: AND NOW IM TRYING TO SELL IT BEFORE I CAUSE ANYMORE DAMAGE


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 26 2010, 09:29 PM~18667296
> *It's people like you that keep lowriding alive, and advancing :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

Nice so far. excited about the rest. your like the 3rd person I ever seen cut the crossmember out for the pie-cut.


TTT 'cuz people need to see work like this.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finally put some time in on it tonight.

Started with cutting the rear crossmember out. I won't be needing any of that wack stock crap.










I spent a couple hours laying out my reference marks and taking notes of measurements for later use before I cut it all out.










Then I started to shave the frame down to smooth the lines out for a cleaner look. 

Removed the circle piece that was raised up.










Then the lower T/A mount was next on the chopping block.










Here is the results.

Before. 










After.










I will weld an 1/8" plate in the hole where the T/A mount was before plating the frame to insure there is no weak spot there. These couple mods will make a big difference in how the frame will look after plating it.

I also pulled out all the suspension joints and new rearend housing to start formulating a plan for the new lay out.

It will be getting a Fab 9 housing that was purchased from Ballistic Fabrication. The center section is formed from 1/4" plate and the axle tubes are 3 1/2" dia. 1/4" wall(actually looks closer to 5/16") DOM. Like I said, I'm raising the bar with this build.





































Using all Ballistic Fabrication suspension joints. I'll be using their poly mounts for the custom engine and trans mounts as well.










This should give you an idea of how strong these things are. They have a 1 1/4" shank on the threaded joints. They are also rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear of the race if needed.










All the rear suspension links will be made from thick walled DOM tube. I'm still debating the size though.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714121
> *Nice so far. excited about the rest. your like the 3rd person I ever seen cut the crossmember out for the pie-cut.
> TTT 'cuz people need to see work like this.
> *


I've never seen anybody chop the crossmember out completely. I did this on an X frame a couple years ago as well.


----------



## brad4372

Damn, you are using some high caliber parts. gonna REALLY raise up the bar on this one! F'n sweet!


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 2 2010, 10:43 PM~18722125
> *I've never seen anybody chop the crossmember out completely. I did this on an X frame a couple years ago as well.
> *


YOU DO SOME BAD ASS WORK, YOUR VERY TALENTED. HOW MUCH DOES A REAREND LIKE THAT COST??


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh...my...god... :uh: this is going to be insane, i have never seen a diff like that, do you just take a meatball and bolt it in there? reason i asked is cus, theres no bearing supports or anything like that... where does the propeller shaft go? is that just for mock up?


----------



## socapots

been a while since i browsed this section.
This build is lookin wicked man.
i remember checking out your topics from wayy back. 
Glad to see things are going good for you.
keep at it man.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## DeeLoc

dam offroad duty rearend and joints.....with OUTHOPU's fabrication....this going to be a badass caddie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brad4372+Oct 3 2010, 06:29 AM~18722790-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you are using some high caliber parts. gonna REALLY raise up the bar on this one! F'n sweet!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:23 AM~18723264
> *YOU DO SOME BAD ASS WORK, YOUR VERY TALENTED. HOW MUCH DOES A REAREND LIKE THAT COST??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The housing alone isover $800. There will be around $2000 in the complete axle not counting labor.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Oct 3 2010, 11:04 AM~18723414
> *oh...my...god... :uh: this is going to be insane, i have never seen a diff like that, do you just take a meatball and bolt it in there? reason i asked is cus, theres no bearing supports or anything like that... where does the propeller shaft go? is that just for mock up?
> *


The 3rd member from a standard Ford 9" bolts into the front, that holds all the gears and bearings.



> _Originally posted by socapots+Oct 3 2010, 11:49 AM~18723616-->
> 
> 
> 
> been a while since i browsed this section.
> This build is lookin wicked man.
> i remember checking out your topics from wayy back. Glad to see things are going good for you.
> keep at it man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been at it for a while now. Steady stepping up my game each build.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DeeLoc_@Oct 3 2010, 01:14 PM~18724114
> *dam offroad duty rearend and joints.....with OUTHOPU's fabrication....this going to be a badass caddie
> *


The only thing that will fail on this car will be tires, solenoids, and pump motors. I'm building this thing to take a sever beating.


----------



## wannabelowrider

:wow:


----------



## weatmaster

Man the rear axle is killing it - someone over here had rear looking nearby the same but he just took the normal axle and plated it for a better look on his SUV...


----------



## chtrone

damn homie i am learning alot from ur threads as i am doing all my own fabrication as well. keep up the good work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 3 2010, 04:07 PM~18724954
> *Man the rear axle is killing it - someone over here had rear looking nearby the same but he just took the normal axle and plated it for a better look on his SUV...
> *


I think I've seen a pic of what your talking about. Plating a stock 9" center to give it the look of a Fab 9 housing doesn't add strength to the axle tubes. I went this route for strength and a cleaner look. This axle will not have any truss added since the owner and I both can't stand the way it looks. I'll leave the plows on trucks where they belong and not on my rearends (No-****).


----------



## [email protected]

How much did that axle run? I am considering heavily. Been back and forth since you put me onto the site.


----------



## [email protected]

3.0" FORGED Ultra Duty BALLISTIC joints. Rear suspension? B4 I saw this I was go pm you bout using these for my upper T/A


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 3 2010, 05:14 PM~18725245-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much did that axle run? I am considering heavily. Been back and forth since you put me onto the site.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Oct 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18725343
> *3.0" FORGED Ultra Duty BALLISTIC joints. Rear suspension? B4 I saw this I was go pm you bout using these for my upper T/A
> *


The housing alone is over $800. There will be around $2000 in the complete axle not counting labor.

Any of there large joints will be strong enough. It's up to you to decide what you need for your aplication.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 05:59 PM~18725427
> *The housing alone is over $800. There will be around $2000 in the complete axle not counting labor.
> 
> Any of there large joints will be strong enough. It's up to you to decide what you need for your aplication.
> *


800 aint bad at all. I just ordered 8 of the joints. I really like those axles though. Are you switching the gears out at all? So ill be looking at 1125 with the callipers, rotors and pads. I'll have to call tomorrow.


----------



## juandik

http://www.ruffstuffspecialties.com/catalo...sing-p-385.html

here is also a nice axle..they sell 9 and toyos for 550ish gl with the build lookin forward to it


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18725556-->
> 
> 
> 
> 800 aint bad at all. I just ordered 8 of the joints. I really like those axles though. Are you switching the gears out at all? So ill be looking at 1125 with the callipers, rotors and pads. I'll have to call tomorrow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was $800 just for the bare housing. The 3rd member, housing ends, axles, bearings, rotors, calipers, and caliper brackets have to be purchased seperately. Like I said you'll have close to $2000 in parts alone.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik_@Oct 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18727624
> *http://www.ruffstuffspecialties.com/catalo...sing-p-385.html
> 
> here is also a nice axle..they sell 9 and toyos for 550ish gl with the build lookin forward to it
> *


Thats a nice piece there. Good price too. I would have went with that one if I would have known about it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 03:17 PM~18724986
> *I think I've seen a pic of what your talking about. Plating a stock 9" center to give it the look of a Fab 9 housing doesn't add strength to the axle tubes. I went this route for strength and a cleaner look. This axle will not have any truss added since the owner and I both can't stand the way it looks. I'll leave the plows on trucks where they belong and not on my rearends (No-****).
> *



opinions are like assholes, but their are way too many ugly, pointless rearends out there. serious engine dudes buy custom rearends, no reason serious hydro dudes shouldnt have the option


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 12:52 PM~18724309
> *:yes:
> The housing alone isover $800. There will be around $2000 in the complete axle not counting labor.
> *


 :wow: 
I hope that bish is gettin the chrome treatment :cheesy: !


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 4 2010, 01:53 AM~18729064
> *:wow:
> I hope that bish is gettin the chrome treatment  :cheesy: !
> *


Not sure yet. We were just going over that this weekend. Chrome is over used and seldom done properly. I'd rather do this similar to the Regal chassis then have shit chrome work on it.


----------



## ogregal

no disrespect, but I am not feeling the axle under a lowrider , just my opinion,. i like the way the og axles look, with a plate or without.

not really feeling the hotrod, racing, offroad axle type stuff, now everybody flame away, thats just my opinion.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 26 2010, 06:29 PM~18667296
> *It's people like you that keep lowriding alive, and advancing :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 3 2010, 02:52 PM~18724309
> *
> The 3rd member from a standard Ford 9" bolts into the front, that holds all the gears and bearings.
> 
> *


ooohhhhhhh i see it now... :banghead: thats awesome


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2010, 11:31 PM~18727624
> *http://www.ruffstuffspecialties.com/catalo...sing-p-385.html
> 
> here is also a nice axle..they sell 9 and toyos for 550ish gl with the build lookin forward to it
> *


this looks wicked!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ogregal+Oct 4 2010, 01:32 PM~18731953-->
> 
> 
> 
> no disrespect, but I am not feeling the axle under a lowrider , just my opinion,. i like the way the og axles look, with a plate or without.
> 
> not really feeling the hotrod, racing, offroad axle type stuff, now everybody flame away, thats just my opinion.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No disrespect but I'm not really interested in how you feel about the looks of the housing. You can keep following the trends with your narrow mind. Go ahead and stick to your plated housings and weak axles. I'll be out in my garage blazing a new path for the opened minded riders out there to follow. I'd rather set trends than follow them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 4 2010, 02:20 PM~18732287
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Oct 4 2010, 02:28 PM~18732347
> *this looks wicked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's cool but not for this application. Not doing a wishbone on this one.


----------



## ogregal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 01:04 PM~18732636
> *No disrespect but I'm not really interested in how you feel about the looks of the housing. You can keep following the trends with your narrow mind. Go ahead and stick to your plated housings and weak axles. I'll be out in my garage blazing a new path for the opened minded riders out there to follow. I'd rather set trends than follow them.
> 
> I try.
> It's cool but not for this application. Not doing a wishbone on this one.
> *


wow who pissed in your cheerios this morning? im just stating how i feel. i am sure there is lots of people on here who look at that axle and would not run it also. no big deal. you do what ya do. im just saying what i think... maybe we can start building new frames all togther from box tubing or round tubing and scrap the idea of wrapping an "old design" frame...? nah not me.

the last build i was not feeling the halo and all the box tubing over the rear diff also, i just did not say anything.

its all good man, good to have a variety, but i like just like the og look.

enjoy your build, i wont post any more opinions, sorry.


----------



## ogregal

here ya go,


----------



## JM6386

Anyone can do a build the basic way, the easy way, the classic way , the OG way. Alot of people aren't up to the challenge to do something different, to new ideas, to take the next step and step up the game! This build is gonna be off the hook and set the bar extremely high! Go big or go home. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Oct 4 2010, 03:16 PM~18732761
> *wow who pissed in your cheerios this morning? im just stating how i feel.  i am sure there is lots of people on here who look at that axle and would not run it also. no big deal. you do what ya do. im just saying what i think... maybe we can start building new frames all togther from box tubing or  round tubing and scrap the idea of wrapping an "old design" frame...? nah not me.
> 
> the last build i was not feeling the halo and all the box tubing over the rear diff also, i just did not say anything.
> 
> its all good man, good to have a variety, but i like just like the og look.
> 
> enjoy your build, i wont post any more opinions, sorry.
> *


Your entitled to your opinion and that doesn't bother me. However I'm building this for Wannahop so your opinions of what looks good is not relivent here. If you feel the need to state what you think looks good or how things should be done feel free to start and document a build topic show casing your work. I started my reply the same as you "No disrespect", I thought it was cool to just say what I wanted after that. :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by ogregal+Oct 4 2010, 03:22 PM~18732804-->
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks it has a truss still.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JM6386_@Oct 4 2010, 03:58 PM~18733075
> *Anyone can do a build the basic way, the easy way, the classic way , the OG way. Alot of people aren't up to the challenge to do something different, to new ideas, to take the next step and step up the game! This build is gonna be off the hook and set the bar extremely high! Go big or go home. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 04:04 PM~18732636
> *No disrespect but I'm not really interested in how you feel about the looks of the housing. You can keep following the trends with your narrow mind. Go ahead and stick to your plated housings and weak axles. I'll be out in my garage blazing a new path for the opened minded riders out there to follow. I'd rather set trends than follow them.
> 
> I try.
> It's cool but not for this application. Not doing a wishbone on this one.
> *


yeah i noticed that ( but even still the bar that goes horizontally is sweet ) its a 3 link after i posted it :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 05:04 PM~18733609
> *Your entitled to your opinion and that doesn't bother me. However I'm building this for Wannahop so your opinions of what looks good is not relivent here. If you feel the need to state what you think looks good or how things should be done feel free to start and document a build topic show casing your work. I started my reply the same as you "No disrespect", I thought it was cool to just say what I wanted after that. :cheesy:
> No thanks it has a truss still.
> :h5:
> *


Will these axles hold up w/o the plate? Hopping wise or anything. I get the specs 1/4 dom and so on. I dig your ideas and i'm a fan. No disrespect to the OG's and there ways of doing things.
I think this axle is going to look bomb as hell on my elco.


----------



## DeeLoc

These axels are designed to go under high speed offroad trucks. I would definately use one of these axels.


----------



## ogregal

Load the trunk with 3 or 4 pumps ,16 batts and let's see I'f there's any camber on the rear wheels,


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18733075
> *Anyone can do a build the basic way, the easy way, the classic way , the OG way. Alot of people aren't up to the challenge to do something different, to new ideas, to take the next step and step up the game! This build is gonna be off the hook and set the bar extremely high! Go big or go home. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:
X's 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101 101010101011111111010101010101010111010101


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2010, 08:08 PM~18735047
> *Will these axles hold up w/o the plate? Hopping wise or anything. I get the specs 1/4 dom and so on. I dig your ideas and i'm a fan. No disrespect to the OG's and there ways of doing things.
> I think this axle is going to look bomb as hell on my elco.
> *


By the time I narrow the housing there will be a rather short length of tube to each side of the center section, probably around 20" max. I know a stock truck 9" housing can hold up under most cars without any bracing and this is much stronger.



> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Oct 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18735072-->
> 
> 
> 
> These axels are designed to go under high speed offroad trucks. I would definately use one of these axels.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ogregal_@Oct 4 2010, 08:15 PM~18735105
> *Load the trunk with 3 or 4 pumps ,16 batts and let's see I'f there's  any camber on the rear wheels,
> *


I'm going to load it with 19 batteries, 4 pumps, 4 massive 12" subs, and 2 large amps. So we will see what happens. It's only metal and I can correct the issue easily enough if it happens.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

good work man!  you are on some next level type shit


----------



## miguel62

Already exploded in my pants!!!!this build is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: no ****!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 4 2010, 11:01 PM~18736284
> *Already exploded in my pants!!!!this build is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  no ****!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ogregal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18735485
> *By the time I narrow the housing there will be a rather short length of tube to each side of the center section, probably around 20" max. I know a stock truck 9" housing can hold up under most cars without any bracing and this is much stronger.
> :werd:
> I'm going to load it with 19 batteries, 4 pumps, 4 massive 12" subs, and 2 large amps. So we will see what happens. It's only metal and I can correct the issue easily enough if it happens.
> *


And 1500 of a lil something something


----------



## bottomsup

good work good ideas respect homie would like to be like you one day


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 4 2010, 08:01 PM~18736284
> *Already exploded in my pants!!!!this build is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  no ****!
> *


FUCK WHAT YOURE GOING THROUGH, THATS **** !!!!





BUT IT IS A NICE THREAD :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Oct 4 2010, 09:28 PM~18737315
> *good work good ideas respect homie would like to be like you one day
> *


X2


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18737445
> *FUCK WHAT YOURE GOING THROUGH, THATS **** !!!!
> BUT IT IS A NICE THREAD  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

RE....












...tard....
















ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :worship: :banghead:


----------



## CUZICAN

Add this one to my "MUST READ" List


----------



## 79 cutty

Alright, enough discussing the rear end....get into the garage and make some progress so pictures can be posted! :biggrin:


----------



## CadilacSmiff

:drama:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ogregal+Oct 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18737177-->
> 
> 
> 
> And 1500 of a lil something something
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will not be 1 added pound of weight in the trunk of this car. Anything put into the trunk has to either make power or be needed for strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18737315
> *good work good ideas respect homie would like to be like you one day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 12:32 AM~18738105
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me you guys don't want to be me. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18739265
> *Alright, enough discussing the rear end....get into the garage and make some progress so pictures can be posted!  :biggrin:
> *


I've been plotting out there rear suspension in my head and there is no usb port to down load that so it will be a few more days. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 09:49 PM~18735485
> *By the time I narrow the housing there will be a rather short length of tube to each side of the center section, probably around 20" max. I know a stock truck 9" housing can hold up under most cars without any bracing and this is much stronger.
> :werd:
> I'm going to load it with 19 batteries, 4 pumps, 4 massive 12" subs, and 2 large amps. So we will see what happens. It's only metal and I can correct the issue easily enough if it happens.
> *


how come an odd number like 19? some batts for stereo?


----------



## hrojop2

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 5 2010, 10:53 AM~18741147
> *how come an odd number like 19? some batts for stereo?
> *


16 for the setup and 3 for the system.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 5 2010, 03:16 PM~18742185
> *16 for the setup and 3 for the system.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hrojop2

so did you guys decide what you were gonna do with the rear end? chrome, no chrome?


----------



## Gdog

just started 93 Fleetwood project this weekend although been weld and fabbing for 35 years probably wouldn't have started without your posts to energize me!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hrojop2+Oct 5 2010, 03:20 PM~18742207-->
> 
> 
> 
> so did you guys decide what you were gonna do with the rear end? chrome, no chrome?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wo'nt decide on that until all the fab work is done and it's a full roller.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gdog_@Oct 5 2010, 03:45 PM~18742379
> *just started 93 Fleetwood project this weekend  although been weld and fabbing for 35 years probably wouldn't have started without your posts to energize me!
> *


Glad to hear. Now go build something. :buttkick: :biggrin: 









I put a few hours in on it tonight. Trying to remove anything I don't need to get it degreased for blasting.

Getting the ears jigged for removal.



















Removed.










I also section the crossmember and flattened the top out some to gain clearance for the oil pan.



















Pinched, welded, and polished.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:worship: first rate CRAFTSMANSHIP, you dont see that everyday....


----------



## Ese Caqui

Damn thats bad ass! You dont worry about the pinched belly breaking?


----------



## chtrone

got damn im amazed everytime i see the page!(no ****)


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18732636
> *No disrespect but I'm not really interested in how you feel about the looks of the housing. You can keep following the trends with your narrow mind. Go ahead and stick to your plated housings and weak axles. I'll be out in my garage blazing a new path for the opened minded riders out there to follow. I'd rather set trends than follow them.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regallowlow187

Bad ass build


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Oct 6 2010, 01:56 AM~18747915
> *Damn thats bad ass!  You dont worry about the pinched belly breaking?
> *


i assume its going to be plated after, so i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Oct 4 2010, 12:26 PM~18731909-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet. We were just going over that this weekend. Chrome is over used and seldom done properly. I'd rather do this similar to the Regal chassis then have shit chrome work on it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on that, on a top notch rear end like that, whatever it gets covered in needs to be top notch too, you need to show that bish off
> 
> I still vote chrome though :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ese Caqui_@Oct 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18747915
> *Damn thats bad ass!  You dont worry about the pinched belly breaking?
> *


Frames getting wrapped :uh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 5 2010, 10:40 PM~18746480
> *Wo'nt decide on that until all the fab work is done and it's a full roller.
> Glad to hear. Now go build something. :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> I put a few hours in on it tonight. Trying to remove anything I don't need to get it degreased for blasting.
> 
> Getting the ears jigged for removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also section the crossmember and flattened the top out some to gain clearance for the oil pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinched, welded, and polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

I have a question, I know your not the type to do a split belly to show it off, do you plan on plating flat acrossed the bottom, or maybe even cutting some off the outer edges off the bottom for more clearance?. I just see all these crossmember with the \__/---\__/ caved in look and dont see why.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2010, 08:56 PM~18754984
> *I have a question, I know your not the type to do a split belly to show it off, do you plan on plating flat acrossed the bottom, or maybe even cutting some off the outer edges off the bottom for more clearance?. I just see all these crossmember with the \__/---\__/ caved in look and dont see why.
> *


I was pondering that the other night after flattening the top down. I'm not sure yet. Honestly I kind of like the way it looks with the curve in it. I'll make up my mind when I pull it off the jig and flip it.


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Seems to be going well Keep it up!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

What a hack job.....just the like rear axle, pitch it all in the scrap bin and start over because I don't like how it looks! 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work! Figured you needed more peoples opinions!  :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

:biggrin: chage your name to outbuildu lol do your thing best work ive seen in a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Oct 7 2010, 03:25 PM~18761754
> *:biggrin: chage your name to outbuildu lol  do your thing best work ive seen in a long time :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## juandik

i would like to add a golf clap,for the use of different build ideas. that is the only bad thing about lowriding..there is an accepted way and a not the lowrider stramped version way.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Oct 7 2010, 03:25 PM~18761754
> *:biggrin: chage your name to outbuildu lol  do your thing best work ive seen in a long time :thumbsup:
> *


x3!


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 4 2010, 09:37 PM~18737445
> *FUCK WHAT YOURE GOING THROUGH, THATS **** !!!!
> BUT IT IS A NICE THREAD  :happysad:
> *


  :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## bottomsup

ttt


----------



## steadydippin

Looks good b,your really going out side the box on this one... but its still a fleetwood.. :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Oct 8 2010, 02:14 AM~18765333
> *Looks good b,your really going out side the box on this one... but its still a fleetwood.. :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/p
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn 4 doors


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 7 2010, 06:11 PM~18762889
> *  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Oct 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18765730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn 4 doors
> *


Yeah


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

awesome work yo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by steadydippin+Oct 8 2010, 02:14 AM~18765333-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good b,your really going out side the box on this one... but its still a fleetwood.. :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/p
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Oct 8 2010, 07:22 AM~18765730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn 4 doors
> *


Yea ur right we can't all own old rust buckets :biggrin:


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 5 2010, 08:40 PM~18746480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Happy frame is happy.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by steadydippin+Oct 8 2010, 04:14 AM~18765333-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good b,your really going out side the box on this one... but its still a fleetwood.. :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/p
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you have some water traps to drain or something. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18765730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn 4 doors
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May have 4 doors but at least it doesn't only have 2 speeds. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:45 PM~18767108
> *awesome work yo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jucedin2years_@Oct 8 2010, 02:54 PM~18767448
> *Happy frame is happy.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

Looking good of course.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CANUHOP

To the top for another mean ass build!!!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 12 2010, 01:42 PM~18791011
> *To the top for another mean ass build!!!
> *



X2


----------



## flaked85

:wave: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Pulled the frame off the table to flip it over to finish welding the crossmember back together.





































Then I turned my attention to removing some more ugly shit from the frame.

Not running a sway bar so theres no need for this ugly hump here.



















Did the same thing on the other side.










I'll box them in with 1/8" before doing the full plating.

Next on the chopping block were the side frame rails. I'm using a press broke piece of 3/16" down the sides and don't want it hanging down 3" under the rocker. 

These frames have a raised section that runs on an angle which would cause the frame to look lower up front.










Front edge.










Rear edge.










So I cut it down to make it even front to rear and also removed the lip the trans crossmember sits on. 










This what will go back on. I even drew it out for those that don't understand whats going on.



















Details, details, details. This thing will be smoother than Bill D. Williams when I'm done.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: 

Are you going to weld the old transmission crossmember mounting piece back on after, or are you going to fab something up?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2010, 03:38 PM~18800441
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to weld the old transmission crossmember mounting piece back on after, or are you going to fab something up?
> *


 :roflmao: you should already know the answer to that question....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2010, 02:41 PM~18800456
> *:roflmao: you should already know the answer to that question....
> *



:roflmao:



Lookin good though Byron...

As usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2010, 12:41 PM~18800456
> *:roflmao: you should already know the answer to that question....
> *


True....very true. But figured maybe he would give us a rough idea of his plans there. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18800563
> *True....very true. But figured maybe he would give us a rough idea of his plans there.  :biggrin:
> *


HE doesnt even know the rough idea for his own plans let alone pass them along... :biggrin: WHATS UP B


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 13 2010, 02:38 PM~18800441-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to weld the old transmission crossmember mounting piece back on after, or are you going to fab something up?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I've removed to this point will be replaced with custom fabbed parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 13 2010, 02:45 PM~18800488
> *:roflmao:
> Lookin good though Byron...
> 
> As usual! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Marc.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2010, 03:09 PM~18800714
> *HE doesnt even know the rough idea for his own plans let alone pass them along... :biggrin: WHATS UP B
> *


For once your right about something. I'm just busy as hell as usual.


----------



## RA-RA

shit looks good hope it hops as clean as it looks because if it dnt then all that hard work would of been for nothing.....but it looks like you know what your doing...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 13 2010, 03:31 PM~18800937
> *shit looks good hope it hops as clean as it looks because if it dnt then all that hard work would of been for nothing.....but it looks like you know what your doing...
> *


I'm building a lowrider here. It has to look good and lay ass. Do I want it to hop good? Hell yes, but it's not a hopper, it's a street car that is being built to be driven. So none of my hard work will be wasted here.


----------



## Groc006

Very nice as always.... :drama:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 12:50 PM~18800118
> *
> 
> Next on the chopping block were the side frame rails. I'm using a press broke piece of 3/16" down the sides and don't want it hanging down 3" under the rocker.
> 
> These frames have a raised section that runs on an angle which would cause the frame to look lower up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I cut it down to make it even front to rear and also removed the lip the trans crossmember sits on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what will go back on. I even drew it out for those that don't understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details, details, details. This thing will be smoother than Bill D. Williams when I'm done.
> *



Nice to see needed changes being done to cars that need it. Too many kit lowriders these days. I hope the shops out there are appreciating and taking note of your type of work like the individuals posting in here are.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 11:50 AM~18800118
> *Pulled the frame off the table to flip it over to finish welding the crossmember back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I turned my attention to removing some more ugly shit from the frame.
> 
> Not running a sway bar so theres no need for this ugly hump here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same thing on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll box them in with 1/8" before doing the full plating.
> 
> Next on the chopping block were the side frame rails. I'm using a press broke piece of 3/16" down the sides and don't want it hanging down 3" under the rocker.
> 
> These frames have a raised section that runs on an angle which would cause the frame to look lower up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I cut it down to make it even front to rear and also removed the lip the trans crossmember sits on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what will go back on. I even drew it out for those that don't understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details, details, details. This thing will be smoother than Bill D. Williams when I'm done.
> *



is this something you would want your name threw into? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18798332


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 13 2010, 05:31 PM~18802017
> *Nice to see needed changes being done to cars that need it. Too many kit lowriders these days. I hope the shops out there are appreciating and taking note of your type of work like the individuals posting in here are.
> *


This type of work is not going to appeal to shops that are trying to turn a profit. The percentage of people who want high end work done is very small. Most guys just want their shit done as cheap and quick as possible so they can ride. Then there are the guys who have no clue that all "wraps" are not created equal.

I'm going all out on this one because it's for my homie, it's not at all about profit. 



> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18802131
> *is this something you would want your name threw into?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18798332
> *


Sure why not. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18802318
> *This type of work is not going to appeal to shops that are trying to turn a profit. The percentage of people who want high end work done is very small. Most guys just want their shit done as cheap and quick as possible so they can ride. Then there are the guys who have no clue that all "wraps" are not created equal.
> 
> I'm going all out on this one because it's for my homie, it's not at all about profit.
> Sure why not. Thanks for the invite.
> *



i know its nothing you couldn't do yourself. someone had just sent your page link to me after i post that..... sorry if that came out disrespectfull. i will throw your name on the list


----------



## OUTHOPU

No worries, didn't come off that way at all. I've been way to busy lately as it is and it would kind of be nice to *not* have to build something for a change. :run:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18802318
> *This type of work is not going to appeal to shops that are trying to turn a profit. The percentage of people who want high end work done is very small. Most guys just want their shit done as cheap and quick as possible so they can ride. Then there are the guys who have no clue that all "wraps" are not created equal.
> *


I'm not going to get into your financials, but I can almost guarantee that you are not making what you need to on these builds.

There's no way a shop can do this type of work without charging big money. Most people just don't want to spend that kind of money or simply don't have it in the budget, and that's understandable.

At the end of the day it's priorities, some people rather have a $10,000 paint job over a $10,000 frame and suspension or a college education or whatever.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 13 2010, 05:53 PM~18803076
> *I'm not going to get into your financials, but I can almost guarantee that you are not making what you need to on these builds.
> 
> There's no way a shop can do this type of work without charging big money. Most people just don't want to spend that kind of money or simply don't have it in the budget, and that's understandable.
> 
> At the end of the day it's priorities, some people rather have a $10,000 paint job over a $10,000 frame and suspension or a college education or whatever.
> 
> 
> *


exactly. i own a welding/fab shop. and people see me do complete frame wraps for 3000 and laugh because its pretty much free compared to what i should be charging in this field. its no secret lowriders are cheap people lol


----------



## Gdog

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18802537
> *No worries, didn't come off that way at all. I've been way to busy lately as it is and it would kind of be nice to not have to build something for a change. :run:
> *


 Know you been real busy and still had time to help me dope out my project took pics today of up til now and will get a post goin soon Thanks for all Gdog


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 12:50 PM~18800118
> *Pulled the frame off the table to flip it over to finish welding the crossmember back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I turned my attention to removing some more ugly shit from the frame.
> 
> Not running a sway bar so theres no need for this ugly hump here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same thing on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll box them in with 1/8" before doing the full plating.
> 
> Next on the chopping block were the side frame rails. I'm using a press broke piece of 3/16" down the sides and don't want it hanging down 3" under the rocker.
> 
> These frames have a raised section that runs on an angle which would cause the frame to look lower up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I cut it down to make it even front to rear and also removed the lip the trans crossmember sits on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what will go back on. I even drew it out for those that don't understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details, details, details. This thing will be smoother than Bill D. Williams when I'm done.
> *


Looks like you OCD has got worse. :biggrin: Just playing. This one is gonna be real sick.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Oct 13 2010, 07:53 PM~18803076-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to get into your financials, but I can almost guarantee that you are not making what you need to on these builds.
> 
> There's no way a shop can do this type of work without charging big money. Most people just don't want to spend that kind of money or simply don't have it in the budget, and that's understandable.
> 
> At the end of the day it's priorities, some people rather have a $10,000 paint job over a $10,000 frame and suspension or a college education or whatever.
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your absolutely correct. The guy I was doing welding and fab work for as my 9 to 5 would always ask why I was giving my work away. I told him I do these builds to show what I'm capable of without having to spend my own money doing it. So in a way I get paid double since I'm saving a dollar while earning one. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18803113
> *exactly. i own a welding/fab shop. and people see me do complete frame wraps for 3000 and laugh because its pretty much free compared to what i should be charging in this field. its no secret lowriders are cheap people lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funniest thing about that is when you try to explain to a lowrider guy how much a weld/fab shop charges an hour they look at you like your from another planet. Any good weld/fab shop charges $75-$100 an hour plus materials for in house work around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:08 PM~18803911
> *Know you been real busy and still had time to help me dope out my project took pics today of up til now and will get a post goin soon  Thanks for all Gdog
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. I'm looking forward to progress pics. Glad I could help.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Oct 13 2010, 09:21 PM~18804114
> *Looks like you OCD has got worse. :biggrin: Just playing. This one is gonna be real sick.
> *


Yes and yes. I may have to retire after this one. I don't know how many more tricks I can pull out of my sleeve. Well there is that tube chassis idea I've been kicking around....


----------



## smooth designs

frame work is looking awesome B! , always excited to see whats nexts here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 09:51 PM~18804490
> *Yes and yes. I may have to retire after this one. I don't know how many more tricks I can pull out of my sleeve. Well there is that tube chassis idea I've been kicking around....
> *


 Would you take on another frame wrap without the pinched belly and all that, or are you really in it just to exhibit your skills above and beyond a "regular" wrap?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2010, 09:05 AM~18808053
> * Would you take on another frame wrap without the pinched belly and all that, or are you really in it just to exhibit your skills above and beyond a "regular" wrap?
> *


It's one of those deals where the money would have to be right. I don't really like doing "average" work. I just don't get amped up about it so the money has to be the motivater. Honestly I would probably want at least double what most guys would do it for. Even without doing all the tricks I still pay close attention to properly fitting and welding the plates and addressing weak spots.


----------



## lincoln313

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by lincoln313_@Oct 14 2010, 06:20 PM~18813282
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 keep it up


----------



## steadydippin

Looks good b,I need to get over to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 14 2010, 03:18 PM~18810745
> *It's one of those deals where the money would have to be right. I don't really like doing "average" work. I just don't get amped up about it so the money has to be the motivater. Honestly I would probably want at least double what most guys would do it for. Even without doing all the tricks I still pay close attention to properly fitting and welding the plates and addressing weak spots.
> *


I understand that. Keep up the good, innovative work! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

why did you choose 3/16 angle (broke metal) over removing the center and replacing it with rectangle tubing? just wondering if there where and pros and cons you usually over build and that seamed like something you would have done i would guess time and labor but that isnt normally the case with you


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by steadydippin+Oct 15 2010, 05:10 AM~18817497-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good b,I need to get over to check it out :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should. You know my ass never gets out to kick it with anybody.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-droppen98_@Oct 15 2010, 12:04 PM~18819176
> *why did you choose 3/16 angle (broke metal) over removing the center and replacing it with rectangle tubing? just wondering if there where and pros and cons you usually over build and that seamed like something you would have done i would guess time and labor but that isnt normally the case with you
> *


Honestly I've had the materials for this frame since before doing the Regal otherwise I would have done a new center section just to clean it up some more. Doing the press broke piece will be very strong when it's done though. I've got a couple ideas for the center to increase strength without adding lots of weight.


----------



## brad4372

Keep up the great work! any updates?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Oct 18 2010, 04:35 AM~18839501
> *Keep up the great work! any updates?
> *


Been too busy the last week or so to get much done. I did get a couple things done tonight though.

Trimmed the other side frame rail down.



















Then removed the steering stabilizer bracket since it's not going back on.



















That's it for now.


----------



## CANUHOP

Slowly, but surely brother-we all know the final outcome will be well worth the wait! Keep up the inspirational work man.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 18 2010, 11:28 PM~18846830
> *Slowly, but surely brother-we all know the final outcome will be well worth the wait! Keep up the inspirational work man.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## edgerunner

:thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by edgerunner_@Oct 19 2010, 08:27 AM~18849989
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## smooth designs

dude! your working like a mad scientist!..


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 21 2010, 11:56 AM~18622345
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> outhopu has our support and we will sponcer the fittings,check valves,slowdowns, hoses, solenoids, etc if he chooses to run with us again on this build
> 
> great builds from him, great prices from us on parts... both from Detroit
> *


whoop whoop!


----------



## miguel62

A BIG EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2010, 06:38 PM~18874506
> *A BIG EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


again!!!!!!! :uh: lolol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money

DAM THATS ANOTHER GOOD BUILD.. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 05:15 PM~18802318
> *This type of work is not going to appeal to shops that are trying to turn a profit. The percentage of people who want high end work done is very small. Most guys just want their shit done as cheap and quick as possible so they can ride. Then there are the guys who have no clue that all "wraps" are not created equal.
> 
> I'm going all out on this one because it's for my homie, it's not at all about profit.
> Sure why not. Thanks for the invite.
> *


 I had more of the shops own cars in mind, their advertisment,and promotion. theres no way Id ever expect customers when the shop owners cars are of the same quality or lower than the work you want done. You know outside of lowriding, most shops biuld some wild stuff to promote their biz. Just dont see much of that in lowrider showrooms. Guess it will always be whats trendy, and whose got the best chrome hook up that sets one shop apart from the rest.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You gotta give where credit is due and homie, you doin sum real nice work. Keep it up, I've been watching this thread and even though I don't own a cadi, I'm learning from ur work. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 15 2010, 11:04 AM~18819176
> *why did you choose 3/16 angle (broke metal) over removing the center and replacing it with rectangle tubing? just wondering if there where and pros and cons you usually over build and that seamed like something you would have done i would guess time and labor but that isnt normally the case with you
> *


My mini truck friends ask me that all the time/ Ive honestly never seen it done in lowriding but figured OutHopU would be the first, if I dont have a frame started by then that is! adding metal to production/economic minded designs is just holding innovation back, and ends up being more work in the long run. Gimmee somes jigs and CAD any day, leave the torch and sledge hammer work in the 1970s!


----------



## LacN_Thru

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 22 2010, 12:35 PM~18880604
> *My mini truck friends ask me that all the time/ Ive honestly never seen it done in lowriding but figured OutHopU would be the first, if I dont have a frame started by then that is!  adding metal to production/economic minded designs is just holding innovation back, and ends up being more work in the long run. Gimmee somes jigs and CAD any day, leave the torch and sledge hammer work in the 1970s!
> *



i seen empior do it on a g body it looked bad ass


----------



## fons

u are bad ass byron. nice work :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## bottomsup

up still followin this thread 

lot of heart there respect


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2010, 06:38 PM~18874506
> *A BIG EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


man u gotta get this ****** off ur page. i think he comes on here just 2 get off. sick bastard.


----------



## rug442

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gdog

:yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks guys. I haven't done much lately. Just been doing a lot of planning for the suspension to sort out what parts I still need to order.

Did chop some more ugly off the other day.

I still didn't like the shape even after cutting the sway bar mount off. So I took another cut out to straighten the lines out more.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 25 2010, 07:03 PM~18907506
> *Thanks guys. I haven't done much lately. Just been doing a lot of planning for the suspension to sort out what parts I still need to order.
> 
> Did chop some more ugly off the other day.
> 
> I still didn't like the shape even after cutting the sway bar mount off. So I took another cut out to straighten the lines out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your getting down, stop Over Achieving homie, your work looks real good  
:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 26 2010, 01:11 AM~18909548
> *your getting down,  stop Over Achieving homie, your work looks real good
> :thumbsup:
> *


If I did that this build would just look like every other on here then.  

Public service anouncement...




















































*There will be no cookie cutters used in the making of this vehicle.* :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 25 2010, 11:03 PM~18907506
> *Thanks guys. I haven't done much lately. Just been doing a lot of planning for the suspension to sort out what parts I still need to order.
> 
> Did chop some more ugly off the other day.
> 
> I still didn't like the shape even after cutting the sway bar mount off. So I took another cut out to straighten the lines out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is something really wrong with you :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 26 2010, 06:49 PM~18915393
> *there is something really wrong with you :biggrin:
> *


No. It's everybody else that has the problem. I'm perfectly normal. :cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

TTMFT FOR SUM GOOD WORK


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2010, 07:57 PM~18915451
> *No. It's everybody else that has the problem. I'm perfectly normal. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

man theres alotta work bein dun 2 that frame that i woulda never thought bout doin. ive always stuck 2 how its been traditionally dun. but keep up on tha good work


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 26 2010, 09:47 AM~18663678
> *Not if I can get the Interstate dealer to come down a bit on there price. I just don't like the way the Dekas look with the sticker on them and they leak acid like crazy once the sticker is removed.
> *


if you can get the dealer to come down on the price hit me up i wanna put in a order for like 3


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2010, 05:57 PM~18915451
> *No. It's everybody else that has the problem. I'm perfectly normal. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## fons




----------



## chairmnofthboard

I personally don't like the interstates all that much. It's all name brand hype that's made in China.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 29 2010, 10:04 PM~18943905
> *I personally don't like the interstates all that much. It's all name brand hype that's made in China.
> *


Well I usually get the PowerVolt (made in Mexico) series that are sold by Interstate but without all the added cost of paying for that lovely Nascar advertising. I've had very good results from Interstate over the last 15 years.

Whats your preference and why? I'm always looking for more bang for the buck.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18944067
> *Well I usually get the PowerVolt (made in Mexico) series that are sold by Interstate but without all the added cost of paying for that lovely Nascar advertising. I've had very good results from Interstate over the last 15 years.
> 
> Whats your preference and why? I'm always looking for more bang for the buck.
> *


:wave:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18944067
> *Well I usually get the PowerVolt (made in Mexico) series that are sold by Interstate but without all the added cost of paying for that lovely Nascar advertising. I've had very good results from Interstate over the last 15 years.
> 
> Whats your preference and why? I'm always looking for more bang for the buck.
> *


We've used about a thousand centennial batteries here. When we used to use interstate we would had a few problems. They seem to not last as long. 

I have Interstate batteries in my impala, I've already replaced one and I think another one is going bad.


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18944067
> *Well I usually get the PowerVolt (made in Mexico) series that are sold by Interstate but without all the added cost of paying for that lovely Nascar advertising. I've had very good results from Interstate over the last 15 years.
> 
> Whats your preference and why? I'm always looking for more bang for the buck.
> *


 go 2 a truck junk yard ther $15 a batt.more bang for your buck.i think :biggrin: sup byron. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Oct 29 2010, 11:57 PM~18944744-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> When you going to build that 9 battery street hopper? I'm tired of watching all the weighted pieces of shit out there these days. We need more all power rides on the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:16 AM~18946428
> *We've used about a thousand centennial batteries here. When we used to use interstate we would had a few problems. They seem to not last as long.
> 
> I have Interstate batteries in my impala, I've already replaced one and I think another one is going bad.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if they have changed something in the last few years because I have had a couple regular car batteries go bad in the last few years that weren't very old.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fons_@Oct 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18946462
> *go 2 a truck junk yard ther $15 a batt.more bang for your buck.i think :biggrin: sup byron.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm just busy as always working on too many things at once.


----------



## fons

that's good keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2010, 03:16 PM~18948346
> *:wave:
> 
> When you going to build that 9 battery street hopper? I'm tired of watching all the weighted pieces of shit out there these days. We need more all power rides on the scene.
> 
> *


No time or room in my garage, gotta dump the cutty first. Yeah im tired of all them heavy ass cars too. Matter of fact, i dropped by a shop this morning and they were welding in 250lbs in a trunk , plus some lead that was, im estimating 160 lbs more......  

Worst part is, its a street car w average lock up....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18949892
> *No time or room in my garage, gotta dump the cutty first. Yeah im tired of all them heavy ass cars too. Matter of fact, i dropped by a shop this morning and they were welding in 250lbs in a trunk , plus some lead that was, im estimating 160 lbs more......
> 
> Worst part is, its a street car w average lock up....
> *


probably why u got banned lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 30 2010, 10:49 PM~18949892
> *No time or room in my garage, gotta dump the cutty first. Yeah im tired of all them heavy ass cars too. Matter of fact, i dropped by a shop this morning and they were welding in 250lbs in a trunk , plus some lead that was, im estimating 160 lbs more......
> 
> Worst part is, its a street car w average lock up....
> *


Can't believe it would be that hard to sell. Oh wait lowriders are cheap ass motherfuckers, I almost forgot. 



I was able to get a couple things done tonight.

Cut the rest of the funky shaped shit out of the inside frame rail and boxed it with 1/4"x4" flat bar.





































Not much but it's something. I'm waiting on parts to get here for the front suspension and also the axels for the rearend. Once it all gets here I'll be working on getting that all figured out.


----------



## wannabelowrider

That frame is gonna be straight as an arrow when you get thru with it. I see you're using a Miller 252. Them are nice. Do you think a Hobart Handler 187 will be good enough for a beginner welder? I have my eyes set on one.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18962648
> *Can't believe it would be that hard to sell. Oh wait lowriders are cheap ass motherfuckers, I almost forgot.
> I was able to get a couple things done tonight.
> 
> Cut the rest of the funky shaped shit out of the inside frame rail and boxed it with 1/4"x4" flat bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but it's something. I'm waiting on parts to get here for the front suspension and also the axels for the rearend. Once it all gets here I'll be working on getting that all figured out.
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA

Lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 2 2010, 08:26 AM~18966233
> *Lookn good  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 1 2010, 09:06 PM~18962648
> *Can't believe it would be that hard to sell. Oh wait lowriders are cheap ass motherfuckers, I almost forgot.
> I was able to get a couple things done tonight.
> 
> Cut the rest of the funky shaped shit out of the inside frame rail and boxed it with 1/4"x4" flat bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but it's something. I'm waiting on parts to get here for the front suspension and also the axels for the rearend. Once it all gets here I'll be working on getting that all figured out.
> *


I was thinking of cutting the entire center section of frame rails out of mine and replacing them with 3/8 thick rectangle stock. Have you ever done this or given it a thought?

Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 1 2010, 10:45 PM~18963108-->
> 
> 
> 
> That frame is gonna be straight as an arrow when you get thru with it.  I see you're using a Miller 252.  Them are nice.  Do you think a Hobart Handler 187 will be good enough for a beginner welder?  I have my eyes set on one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you this, save your cash and buy one welder that will do anything you ask of it. This is now my 3rd different welder. I started years ago with a Lincoln arc machine then bought a Miller DVI which couldn't keep up with heavy fab work. So in the end I would have saved a lot of cash just saving for a big machine that can do it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 10:26 AM~18966233
> *Lookn good  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ICED [email protected] 2 2010, 02:18 PM~18967940
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Nov 2 2010, 03:56 PM~18968621
> *I was thinking of cutting the entire center section of frame rails out of mine and replacing them with 3/8 thick rectangle stock. Have you ever done this or given it a thought?
> 
> Keep up the good work! :biggrin:
> *


It's something I'll likely do down the road. I have had the material for this job in the garage for over a year so I just went this route instead of wasting the press broke sections I had for it.


----------



## ajohns229

This will keep me busy until spring more than likely. It's for my homie and he's been waiting for a while now for this and I'm going to do my best to have him rolling again next year.
____________________________________
HDMI Cable
HDMI Cables


----------



## wannabelowrider

So is your recommendation a Millermatic 252 like what you have? I'm just needing one to do a partial wrap or maybe a stress point job; for I am not a fabricator or welder whatsoever but I wanna try and do the reinforcements myself.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Did I mention that I don't have a whole lot to spend on a welder?


----------



## OUTHOPU

I highly recommend the 252 but you may be able to get by with a smaller unit for what you want to do. I've never used anything other than Miller for mig so your on your own on the Hobart. Just don't waste your money buying a 110v machine, they will not do anything thicker than 3/16" reliably, and thats pushing it even.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18971751
> *So is your recommendation a Millermatic 252 like what you have?  I'm just needing one to do a partial wrap or maybe a stress point job; for I am not a fabricator or welder  whatsoever but I wanna try and do the reinforcements myself.
> *


the 252 is a GREAT welder. I have an Esab migmaster 215 and it can handle ANY job I use it for. Just as good as a Miller and it even has a spot timer. Just something to think about.


----------



## wannabelowrider

If I'm not mistaken Hobart is made my Miller and this one is 220v. Says it can weld upto 1/4" in a single pass but idk. I'm new to all this. 

Shit I don't even know how to weld...yet, but with a little practice I should be able to do the job. I'm determined :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

:wow: the 252 is 2k+ but I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## CANUHOP

I weld with a Miller 350p at work everyday, and I love that machine. Got a a 252 as well, but that machine doesn't like me,lol. I can never get it to act right, but it loves my boss...strange. Sometimes, depending on the project I'm working on I prefer to use my little 135 Lincoln over the 350p Miller.


----------



## Gdog

Been using a Panasonic Gunslinger 260 at home for about 15 years it tigs sticks and migs and has never failed me :twak: (guess I shouldn't have said that after the past couple weeks I've had, the damn thing is probly on fire down in the shop right now).Had a Lincoln 230 at work and it seemed ok but was a little pricey and a little tempermental also.I believe as someone else said Hobart is made by Miller nowdays at least thats what I was told by a dealer that sells both. Didn,t mean to jack the thread sorry B.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Gdog_@Nov 3 2010, 09:07 PM~18979266
> *Been using a Panasonic Gunslinger 260 at home for about 15 years it tigs sticks and migs and has never failed me :twak:  (guess I shouldn't have said that after the past couple weeks I've had, the damn thing is probly on fire down in the shop right now).Had a Lincoln 230 at work and it seemed ok but was a little pricey and a little tempermental also.I believe as someone else said Hobart is made by Miller nowdays at least thats what I was told by a dealer that sells both.  Didn,t mean to jack the thread sorry B.*


No worries it's all relavent to welding and fab.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 3 2010, 06:09 PM~18978738
> *:wow:  the 252 is 2k+  but I guess you get what you pay for
> *


 :yes: i got the one just below the 252 the 212 :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Nov 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18980063
> *:yes: i got the one just below the 252 the 212 :biggrin:
> *


Yea I saw that in Lowrider General. I have a few more months before I make a final decision and things can change, so we'll see what happens


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

ive got tha hobart handler 187 and i personally like it. yea ive been told that hobart and miller are made by tha same company. it does run at 220v so thats a plus. ive neva had a problem weldin up 2 1/2inch but thats weldin wit argon gas 2. if ur just lookin 2 do garage work and bust out a couple of cars here and there then its a great welder 4 u, but if ur lookin 2 use it 4 sum serous fab work every day then go wit tha miller.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Nov 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18981184
> *ive got tha hobart handler 187 and i personally like it. yea ive been told that hobart and miller are made by tha same company. it does run at 220v so thats a plus. ive neva had a problem weldin up 2  1/2inch but thats weldin wit argon gas 2. if ur just lookin 2 do garage work and bust out a couple of cars here and there then its a great welder 4 u, but if ur lookin 2 use it 4 sum serous fab work every day then go wit tha miller.
> *


Yea I'm gonna be doing some smaller jobs with it, like I said just a stress kit or partial wrap to start.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Nov 3 2010, 11:20 PM~18981184
> *ive got tha hobart handler 187 and i personally like it. yea ive been told that hobart and miller are made by tha same company. it does run at 220v so thats a plus. ive neva had a problem weldin up 2  1/2inch but thats weldin wit argon gas 2. if ur just lookin 2 do garage work and bust out a couple of cars here and there then its a great welder 4 u, but if ur lookin 2 use it 4 sum serous fab work every day then go wit tha miller.
> *



The torch sucks on that welder, but you can usually pick them up for 500,so its a hell of a deal considering the great warranty


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 4 2010, 12:11 PM~18984932
> *The torch sucks on that welder, but you can usually pick them up for 500,so its a hell of a deal considering the great warranty
> *


Torch?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 4 2010, 08:14 PM~18987272
> *Torch?
> *


the wand the handle the gun the stick the thingy that the wire comes out :biggrin:


----------



## CANUHOP

You can always switch the torch/gun out for a different style--I like the Tweeco style myself. 

Enough thread jackin', let's see some more of this bad ass buildup B!!!


----------



## timdog57

I have the 210 which is the older version of the 212 and I have never had a problem and it is a good middle of the road 220Volt welder. I got it off eBay brand new and shipped for like $1100.


----------



## stevie d

ive always said get the biggest welder you can afford but remember a big welder takes up alot of space if you only have a lil garage i personaly have a lincoln 225 which rocks ive used the miller and not realy noticed a diff between the 2


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Nov 4 2010, 07:03 PM~18987687
> *You can always switch the torch/gun out for a different style--I like the Tweeco style myself.
> 
> Enough thread jackin', let's see some more of this bad ass buildup B!!!
> *



Yeah the GUN,lol.

It is a tweeco 'style',but they still suck, even miller branded. Still a good deal after upgrading the torch/gun!


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 4 2010, 05:46 PM~18987530
> *the wand the handle the gun the stick the thingy that the wire comes out  :biggrin:
> *


Gotcha


----------



## LacN_Thru

Bizzzzump


----------



## smooth designs

HEY B! whats going on.. just stopping by here and seeing hows the project lac is doing...awesome job on the dash board. thats sick ass hell.. hows frame building going. cant wait to see more pics on the project.. well im off to bed, gotta long day drive in the morning. later.. hopefully i can stop by and see your work. later! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

No good updates yet. I've been tied up with other shit for the last month now and to top it off everybody including me in my house hold have been sick for the last 4-10 days. I'm hoping to recover and get back to it by the end of the week but time will tell.


----------



## jonjay206

Man,,, more amazing work!!!!!

Definitely will be following this one as well.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 4 2010, 05:46 PM~18987530
> *the wand the handle the gun the stick the thingy that the wire comes out  :biggrin:
> *


\



WAND?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 10 2010, 11:39 AM~19032937
> *\
> WAND?
> *


yes the wand, cuz when you weld shit and make it happen, your like a wizard :biggrin:


----------



## fons

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 10 2010, 01:14 PM~19034621
> *yes the wand, cuz when you weld shit and make it happen, your like a wizard  :biggrin:
> *


when he weld's it look's like popcorn :roflmao: :rofl: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

He must of meant when I hold the wand, because it's like magic when I'm laying down a bead. :cheesy:


----------



## Gdog

You're like a lizard????? :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 05:34 PM~19045323
> *He must of me
> ant when I hold the wand, because it's like magic when I'm laying down a bead. :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

Hurry up and get better. forums getting boring!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 11 2010, 09:10 PM~19046159
> *Hurry up and get better. forums getting boring!
> *


Imagine how I must feel when I get here. I'd like to be dazzled every now again myself.  

Maybe this weekend if I'm lucky I'll get something done.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 08:08 PM~19046745
> *Imagine how I must feel when I get here. I'd like to be dazzled every now again myself.
> 
> Maybe this weekend if I'm lucky I'll get something done.
> *


lol


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 10 2010, 08:29 PM~19038091
> *:biggrin:
> when he weld's it look's like popcorn :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *



Your looks like bird shit :around: :rofl:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 12 2010, 01:15 PM~19052671
> *Your looks like bird shit :around:  :rofl:
> *


:biggrin: i must 2 eat some popcorn. :roflmao: hey byron need more pics in here. stop bien layzy get ur ass in the garage in put some work in :biggrin: i need some one 2 show me how 2 post pic of my cam. i got alot of pics of a few builds that me and 20 done maybe ill ask robbie :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

We need some more progress pics. This forum is boring as fuck. I might as well gp hide out in off topic For a while :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 12 2010, 06:50 PM~19054585
> *We need some more progress pics.  This forum is boring as fuck.  I might as well gp hide out in off topic For a while :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## steadydippin

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 10 2010, 11:29 PM~19038091
> *:biggrin:
> when he weld's it look's like popcorn :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


Like he sneezed on it?


----------



## OUTHOPU

You guys made me go do some work just to put an end to the chat room going on in here. 2 pages of bullshitting without pics is unacceptable.

I got started on the outer arches. I'm using up some old stock so I had the joy of grinded rust scale off before welding. :rant: :burn: 

I'm doing 1/8" first then I'll do a pice of 3/16" after I get the press broke piece welded on the mid section.




























One ready for tomorrow.


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 13 2010, 05:46 AM~19056282
> *You guys made me go do some work just to put an end to the chat room going on in here. 2 pages of bullshitting without pics is unacceptable.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2010, 10:46 PM~19056282
> *You guys made me go do some work just to put an end to the chat room going on in here. 2 pages of bullshitting without pics is unacceptable.
> 
> I got started on the outer arches. I'm using up some old stock so I had the joy of grinded rust scale off before welding. :rant:  :burn:
> 
> I'm doing 1/8" first then I'll do a pice of 3/16" after I get the press broke piece welded on the mid section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ready for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
Looks good


----------



## wannabelowrider

Alright, we have got some new progress pics :cheesy:


----------



## gasman

is this going to be ready for spring/summer? 3 or 4 pumps i must have missed that part in the beginning


----------



## Airborne

love that frame table!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman+Nov 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19058765-->
> 
> 
> 
> is this going to be ready for spring/summer? 3 or 4 pumps i must have missed that part in the beginning
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I'm not one for setting deadlines. When it's done, it's done not a moment sooner. 4 pumps, 16 batteries, 3 Adel super duty's, 3 water faucet slow downs, and lots of tricks. Plus 3 batteries for the sounds.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Nov 13 2010, 03:07 PM~19059415
> *love that frame table!
> *


Me too!


----------



## gasman

what in the back?? 12 14, 16's??


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 13 2010, 05:20 PM~19059781
> *what in the back?? 12 14, 16's??
> *


currently none of the above.....dood doenst even have a bridge yet..... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman+Nov 13 2010, 04:20 PM~19059781-->
> 
> 
> 
> what in the back?? 12 14, 16's??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 13 2010, 04:58 PM~19059950
> *currently none of the above.....dood doenst even have a bridge yet..... :biggrin:
> *


Right. I won't know how tall of a cylinder will fit until I set up the rear suspension and axle. This car will lay ass hard, lock up is not my main goal on this build.


----------



## gasman

but if this is a hopper i thought that you need the height in order for the car to teeter-totter over


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 13 2010, 05:34 PM~19060107
> *but if this is a hopper i thought that you need the height in order for the car to teeter-totter over
> *


This is a lowrider first and foremost. It will hop and should hit decent inches. However it will be all power and a medium lock up. The front bumper bottoming out is whats going to limit the lock up anyways. I have no interest in building a teeter-totter, unless it's for my daughter to play on. I'll leave that to all the guys loading their trunks full of dead weight.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 13 2010, 03:53 PM~19060185
> *This is a lowrider first and foremost. It will hop and should hit decent inches. However it will be all power and a medium lock up. The front bumper bottoming out is whats going to limit the lock up anyways. I have no interest in building a teeter-totter, unless it's for my daughter to play on. I'll leave that to all the guys loading their trunks full of dead weight.
> *


 :biggrin: well said


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 13 2010, 03:53 PM~19060185
> *This is a lowrider first and foremost. It will hop and should hit decent inches. However it will be all power and a medium lock up. The front bumper bottoming out is whats going to limit the lock up anyways. I have no interest in building a teeter-totter, unless it's for my daughter to play on. I'll leave that to all the guys loading their trunks full of dead weight.
> *


about time u got some prog.keep up the good work byron. :thumbsup: o by the way i foun some weight in gasman regal.(the dayton hammer) :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2010, 09:46 PM~19056282
> *You guys made me go do some work just to put an end to the chat room going on in here. 2 pages of bullshitting without pics is unacceptable.
> 
> I got started on the outer arches. I'm using up some old stock so I had the joy of grinded rust scale off before welding. :rant:  :burn:
> 
> I'm doing 1/8" first then I'll do a pice of 3/16" after I get the press broke piece welded on the mid section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ready for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING LIKE NYBOSSMANS TOPICS :yessad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by fons+Nov 13 2010, 10:14 PM~19061729-->
> 
> 
> 
> about time u got some prog.keep up the good work byron. :thumbsup: o by the way i foun some weight in gasman regal.(the dayton hammer) :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't find it's way out of the car when it was on it's lid. I don't use anything heavier than needed to make it strong.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Nov 13 2010, 10:49 PM~19062004
> *LOOKING LIKE NYBOSSMANS TOPICS :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :werd: 


Now for more pics.

Welded on the other plate.



















Then trimmed the top edge flush on both.



















The other reason for doing the 1/8" first was to smooth out the step from the factory seam.


----------



## wannabelowrider

You are a man of many thoughts. Every angle is thought thru and is carried out with precision. That's what makes your build topics so interesting. Not to mention that every action is explained with reasoning. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## NO-WAY




----------



## fons

> I'm surprised it didn't find it's way out of the car when it was on it's lid. I don't use anything heavier than needed to make it strong.
> :roflmao: :werd: man u needit 2 see the smash car i dont now how dave mayit whithout a scrach.  hey b do u no how 2 put together a ford 9" if so let me no.


----------



## Mark

just after reading this new build i hit the shop to sharpen my skills, this is a level i need to get on.


----------



## smooth designs

frame work is looking good b!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 13 2010, 10:45 PM~19062721
> *You are a man of many thoughts.  Every angle is thought thru and is carried out with precision.  That's what makes your build topics so interesting.  Not to mention that every action is explained with reasoning.  Keep up the great work :thumbsup:
> *


man this guy blows my mind with the shit he brings to the table, truly craftsmanship at its finest..... :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 07:19 PM~19067717
> *man this guy blows my mind with the shit he brings to the table, truly craftsmanship at its finest..... :thumbsup:
> *


No doubt bro :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 14 2010, 12:45 AM~19062721-->
> 
> 
> 
> You are a man of many thoughts.  Every angle is thought thru and is carried out with precision.  That's what makes your build topics so interesting.  Not to mention that every action is explained with reasoning.  Keep up the great work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This build was approached from a very different perspective than my last. I didn't start the Regal frame with the intention of going as far as I did. The goal on this one from the very start is to build the hands down cleanest and strongest frame possible using all one off parts with all the fab work being done by myself in my garage.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fons_@Nov 14 2010, 07:29 PM~19066788
> *:roflmao:  :werd:  man u needit 2 see the smash car i dont now how dave mayit whithout a scrach.  hey b do u no how 2 put together a ford 9" if so let me no.
> *


You mean narrowing the housing or setting up the gears as well? PM me and I'll let you know.



> _Originally posted by Mark+Nov 14 2010, 08:44 PM~19067342-->
> 
> 
> 
> just after reading this new build i hit the shop to sharpen my skills, this is a level i need to get on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows the Towncar doing these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by smooth [email protected] 14 2010, 08:58 PM~19067487
> *frame work is looking good b!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting there, just taking longer than I'd like it to. Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 09:19 PM~19067717
> *man this guy blows my mind with the shit he brings to the chassis table, truly craftsmanship at its finest..... :thumbsup:*


Fixed that for you. :biggrin: 
Thanks as always guys for all the positive comments.





Now pics!

I prepped the side frame rails for the press broke sections. There was a hump in the outer rail for body mount clearance that needed to be removed for the plate to sit properly on it.

So I chopped it out. It's hard to tell but you can see the straight edge doesn't sit flush.










Problem solved.










Sides tacked on. 










Now I need to get the holes cut in the bottom plate so I can flip it back over and bolt it to the jig and get busy.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 15 2010, 01:27 AM~19069567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

how do you flip it over?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2010, 11:54 AM~19071533
> *how do you flip it over?
> *


WITH HIS BARE HANDS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM....DOOD IS HUGE


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 15 2010, 09:00 AM~19071562
> *WITH HIS BARE HANDS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM....DOOD IS HUGE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider

So um after you get the frame all boxed in or whatever, are you gonna start the plating process are have you already begun there on the rails?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 14 2010, 09:44 PM~19067342
> *just after reading this new build i hit the shop to sharpen my skills, this is a level i need to get on.
> *


whats up with the lincoln?


----------



## Guest

looks killer bro great work


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros+Nov 15 2010, 10:54 AM~19071533-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you flip it over?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy I'm building it for came over last night and we flipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:00 AM~19071562
> *WITH HIS BARE HANDS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM....DOOD IS HUGE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guys all about the jokes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Nov 15 2010, 12:09 PM~19071962
> *So um after you get the frame all boxed in or whatever, are you gonna start the plating process are have you already begun there on the rails?
> *


I've already started on the center. I need to get the center boxed and plated then I'll move from there to the back and then the front.


More progress pics.

While it was upside down I finished trimming the other frame horn flat.










Then I laid out my cut line for the lower edge of the press broke piece.










Clamped a guide in place for the plasma to get a perfect cut.










Opposite side trimmed and test fit.



















The ends are at a 45 for better strength at the joint. I also have the back end running across the seam from the 1/8" plate I added to tie into all 3 plates in one pass.



















I'm also doing some plug welds down the side to tie into the stock frame.



















Since I haven't sand blasted this I've been cleaning any area I need to weld to with a grinder before putting the plates on.










Now for the fun task of boring out all the body mount openings.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 15 2010, 03:27 PM~19073089
> *The guy I'm building it for came over last night and we flipped it.
> This guys all about the jokes.
> I've already started on the center. I need to get the center boxed and plated then I'll move from there to the back and then the front.
> More progress pics.
> 
> While it was upside down I finished trimming the other frame horn flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I laid out my cut line for the lower edge of the press broke piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamped a guide in place for the plasma to get a perfect cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opposite side trimmed and test fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ends are at a 45 for better strength at the joint. I also have the back end running across the seam from the 1/8" plate I added to tie into all 3 plates in one pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing some plug welds down the side to tie into the stock frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I haven't sand blasted this I've been cleaning any area I need to weld to  with a grinder before putting the plates on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the fun task of boring out all the body mount openings.
> *




:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTLAW85

DAMN...havnt been on in a while and this is the best shit ive seen on here.
i would love to give u $10g and see what you could do....


----------



## wannabelowrider

Is it absolutely necessary to grind or thoroughly clean all areas to be welded and what's the reason for this?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85+Nov 15 2010, 08:09 PM~19076003-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN...havnt been on in a while and this is the best shit ive seen on here.
> i would love to give u $10g and see what you could do....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10g's wouldn't get you anywhere near what I'm doing here. All these heavy duty parts are big bucks. Not to mention the hours involved.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Nov 15 2010, 10:25 PM~19077407
> *Is it absolutely necessary to grind or thoroughly clean all areas to be welded and what's the reason for this?
> *


Yes. Rust, dirt, oil, and paint will all contaminate the weld and make it weak. I usually get everything acid dipped or sandblasted prior to starting but this frame has a very minimal amount of rust scale so I've just been hitting it with a sanding disc as needed.


----------



## OUTHOPU

A few more pics.

I made the new bottom plates to finish smoothing/reshaping the front frame horns. It will now be boxed all the way to the bumper to get rid of the ugly factory bumper brackets.




























They will be nice a flat, no more ugly ass humps.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19077758
> *Yes. Rust, dirt, oil, and paint will all contaminate the weld and make it weak. I usually get everything acid dipped or sandblasted prior to starting but this frame has a very minimal amount of rust scale so I've just been hitting it with a sanding disc as needed.
> *


I'm glad I asked cuz I had no idea. Sorry for the noob question.

So every square inch on this thing is gonna be plated?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 15 2010, 11:13 PM~19078102
> *I'm glad I asked cuz I had no idea.  Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> So every square inch on this thing is gonna be plated?*


Yes literally every inch from bumper to bumper, with lots of reshaping and smoothing for a super clean and custom look.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 15 2010, 09:16 PM~19078142
> *Yes literally every inch from bumper to bumper, with lots of reshaping and smoothing for a super clean and custom look.
> *


 :worship: good work bro. i got to give it up to you homie. keep up the good work


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 15 2010, 09:55 PM~19077835
> *A few more pics.
> 
> I made the new bottom plates to finish smoothing/reshaping  the front frame horns. It will now be boxed all the way to the bumper to get rid of the ugly factory bumper brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! :wow: im really feeling this idea. i may have to steal that idea when i do mine.


----------



## steadydippin

Your not done yet!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Nov 16 2010, 12:20 PM~19081837
> *Your not done yet!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


Not yet, next weekend though for sure. 

Dick. :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 01:14 PM~19082639
> *Not yet, next weekend though for sure.
> 
> Dick. :twak: :biggrin:
> *


Tell'em perfection takes time...and you cant put a timeline on perfection :biggrin: 

Lookin good


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 12:16 AM~19078142
> *Yes literally every inch from bumper to bumper, with lots of reshaping and smoothing for a super clean and custom look.
> *


Will this car hit bumper?? Not trying to be a dick either. I was wanting a car done
to do some hard bumper smacks. But when that regal didnt hop as tough as you did that frame i had Doubts. So since this car it going to be so much better than the regal. What kind of inches are we to expect from this build.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 16 2010, 02:42 PM~19082872-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tell'em perfection takes time...and you cant put a timeline on perfection :biggrin:
> 
> Lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good we know each other. Perfection is the quest I'm on with this one. An open budget, no dead line set in stone, and it's for a real homie. If that doesn't allow me to make it happen nothing will.
> 
> Thanks Ron.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jsozae_@Nov 16 2010, 03:56 PM~19083467
> *Will this car hit bumper?? Not trying to be a dick either. I was  wanting a car done
> to do some hard bumper smacks. But when that regal didnt hop as tough as you did that frame i had Doubts. So since this car it going to be so much better than the regal. What kind of inches are we to expect from this build.
> *


Well I don't have a crystal ball so no answer on what it will do. I'm not going to get on here and claim how it's going to smash the back bumper or hit x number of inches. It doesn't really matter either. Dave didn't ask me to build him a hopper he was only concerned with being able to hit 3 and drive it without damaging it, I think I well surpassed that mark. What will make this car better is the level of quality and the amount of custom touches and one off parts going into it. If I judged quality by inches I'd be buying lead and pulling the front bumper off to impress the mindless idiots that think thats a real accomplishment. I'm not one to make statements I can't back up. This car will be the complete package, big set up, big sounds, badd ass chassis, and a clean engine compartment. No bullshitting no half stepping thats whats going to make this "bigger and better".


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn with you having this mch freedom on this build, I can't wait to see how this car turns out. Ahh the suspense :cheesy:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 03:47 PM~19084380
> *It's all good we know each other. Perfection is the quest I'm on with this one. An open budget, no dead line set in stone, and it's for a real homie. If that doesn't allow me to make it happen nothing will.
> 
> Thanks Ron.
> Well I don't have a crystal ball so no answer on what it will do. I'm not going to get on here and claim how it's going to smash the back bumper or hit x number of inches. It doesn't really matter either. Dave didn't ask me to build him a hopper he was only concerned with being able to hit 3 and drive it without damaging it, I think I well surpassed that mark. What will make this car better is the level of quality and the amount of custom touches and one off parts going into it. If I judged quality by inches I'd be buying lead and pulling the front bumper off to impress the mindless idiots that think thats a real accomplishment. I'm not one to make statements I can't back up. This car will be the complete package, big set up, big sounds, badd ass chassis, and a clean engine compartment. No bullshitting no half stepping thats whats going to make this "bigger and better".
> *


damn u sound like u mad at the world B :biggrin: relax B calm down :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 06:47 PM~19084380
> *It's all good we know each other. Perfection is the quest I'm on with this one. An open budget, no dead line set in stone, and it's for a real homie. If that doesn't allow me to make it happen nothing will.
> 
> Thanks Ron.
> Well I don't have a crystal ball so no answer on what it will do. I'm not going to get on here and claim how it's going to smash the back bumper or hit x number of inches. It doesn't really matter either. Dave didn't ask me to build him a hopper he was only concerned with being able to hit 3 and drive it without damaging it, I think I well surpassed that mark. What will make this car better is the level of quality and the amount of custom touches and one off parts going into it. If I judged quality by inches I'd be buying lead and pulling the front bumper off to impress the mindless idiots that think thats a real accomplishment. I'm not one to make statements I can't back up. This car will be the complete package, big set up, big sounds, badd ass chassis, and a clean engine compartment. No bullshitting no half stepping thats whats going to make this "bigger and better".
> *


The only prob your going to have is the owner! The car is going to be tits,but we are going to look at the fat man driving? What gives..... :biggrin: :biggrin: j/p wills going to love it.can't wait to see it hit the streets..


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 06:47 PM~19084380
> *It's all good we know each other. Perfection is the quest I'm on with this one. An open budget, no dead line set in stone, and it's for a real homie. If that doesn't allow me to make it happen nothing will.
> 
> Thanks Ron.
> Well I don't have a crystal ball so no answer on what it will do. I'm not going to get on here and claim how it's going to smash the back bumper or hit x number of inches. It doesn't really matter either. Dave didn't ask me to build him a hopper he was only concerned with being able to hit 3 and drive it without damaging it, I think I well surpassed that mark. What will make this car better is the level of quality and the amount of custom touches and one off parts going into it. If I judged quality by inches I'd be buying lead and pulling the front bumper off to impress the mindless idiots that think thats a real accomplishment. I'm not one to make statements I can't back up. This car will be the complete package, big set up, big sounds, badd ass chassis, and a clean engine compartment. No bullshitting no half stepping thats whats going to make this "bigger and better".
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im locked in to this one.


----------



## DeeLoc

Don't hit a new car with this beast, the new car will be demolished with the frame being this beefed up.

I LIKE!


----------



## 85eldoCE

just picd up a frame for my 83 coupe bout to start my own backyard build up got any sugessions before i start i got a rollin chassis so it will get broke down this weekend and metal bought in the next couple of weeks any special tools i might need beside welder torch clamps grinder
thanks


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 16 2010, 06:11 PM~19084638-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn with you having this mch freedom on this build, I can't wait to see how this car turns out.  Ahh the suspense :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that freedom that will make all the difference in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:22 PM~19084751
> *damn u sound like u mad at the world B  :biggrin: relax B calm down  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just opinionated not mad. Sometimes I just come off that way though.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:34 PM~19084857
> *The only prob your going to have is the owner! The car is going to be tits,but we are going to look at the fat man driving? What gives..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/p wills going to love it.can't wait to see it hit the streets..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. He's working 7 days a week and living off bread and water to afford this build. By the time I'm done he should be as skinny as his brother. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:20 PM~19085902
> *Don't hit a new car with this beast, the new car will be demolished with the frame being  this beefed up.
> 
> I LIKE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets not talk like that. My last 2 builds ended up getting into major accidents that resulted in complete write offs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85eldoCE_@Nov 16 2010, 08:40 PM~19086078
> *just picd up a frame for my 83 coupe bout to start my own backyard build up got any sugessions before i start i got a rollin chassis so it will get broke down this weekend and metal bought in the next couple of weeks any special tools i might need beside welder torch clamps grinder
> thanks
> *


Take your time and do lots of reading on here for ideas to make it easier and get better results. You can search my topics I've done lot's of different builds with tons of pics and info.


----------



## capwagonwithwires

every build ive seen so far that you've done has been amazing. the quality of the work has got to be some of the best out there. i'll definately be keeping an eye out for updates.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Nov 16 2010, 09:54 PM~19086809
> *every build ive seen so far that you've done has been amazing. the quality of the work has got to be some of the best out there. i'll definately be keeping an eye out for updates.
> *


Thanks. 

Didn't get much done. Just took some time to assemble the front suspension joints that came the other day. 

All the joints being used are from Ballistic Fabrication and are 100% rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear by tightening the threaded end cap. My favorite feature is they don't use the dam snap rings that other joints on the market do.These are far nicer than the super pivots that Suicide Doors sell.

This shows all the pieces.










I'll be using these for the lower control arms in the front suspension. They accept a 3/4" dia. bolt.










These will be used for the upper A arms. These are a slightly smaller joint than I'm using out back for better packaging. These accept a 5/8" dia bolt. and have a 1&1/4" shank. I may enlarge the opening to 3/4" though for added shear strength.










Next to the joint thats being used out back.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 03:47 PM~19084380
> *
> Well I don't have a crystal ball so no answer on what it will do. I'm not going to get on here and claim how it's going to smash the back bumper or hit x number of inches. It doesn't really matter either. Dave didn't ask me to build him a hopper he was only concerned with being able to hit 3 and drive it without damaging it, I think I well surpassed that mark. What will make this car better is the level of quality and the amount of custom touches and one off parts going into it. If I judged quality by inches I'd be buying lead and pulling the front bumper off to impress the mindless idiots that think thats a real accomplishment. I'm not one to make statements I can't back up. This car will be the complete package, big set up, big sounds, badd ass chassis, and a clean engine compartment. No bullshitting no half stepping thats whats going to make this "bigger and better".
> *


 :0 .................... :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 16 2010, 10:29 PM~19087198
> *:0 .................... :wave:
> *


Ya fuck it I said it. :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## AndrewH

umm do you know how strong a 3/4" bolt is!!

We better see this caddy as a stunt double in some movies,leaping from buildings and stuff some day


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 08:33 PM~19087251
> *Ya fuck it I said it. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


:h5:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 16 2010, 10:33 PM~19087257
> *umm do you know how strong a 3/4" bolt is!!
> 
> We better see this caddy as a stunt double in some movies,leaping from buildings and stuff some day
> *


Strong enough to never fail and thats the key here. I'm building it nice so I don't have to do it twice. By removing all the rubber bushings and using joints that have very little give it will increase the stress on the fasteners so I'm playing it safe.


----------



## wannabelowrider

So I take it the Regal frame didn't survive


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 16 2010, 10:50 PM~19087482
> *So I take it the Regal frame didn't survive
> *


He had another body swapped onto it. I haven't seen it but from what i was told the frame wasn't damaged. I didn't do the swap so I don't know for sure.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 07:54 PM~19087533
> *He had another body swapped onto it. I haven't seen it but from what i was told the frame wasn't damaged. I didn't do the swap so I don't know for sure.
> *


 :0 wait what happened to the regal?


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 08:54 PM~19087533
> *He had another body swapped onto it. I haven't seen it but from what i was told the frame wasn't damaged. I didn't do the swap so I don't know for sure.
> *


Glad to hear the frame survived. Sucks about the whole situation tho.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 16 2010, 09:30 PM~19087981
> *:0 wait what happened to the regal?
> *


Homeboy got clipped on the rear quarter and totaled the car I believe. I think flipped too but not for sure. I remember reading bout it somewhere tho


----------



## wannabelowrider

Hope I'm not spreading fibs


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the build. Though I don't have a cadi, I will soon. This will be a real big learning diagram that we all can learn from. Keep it comin bro lookin solid.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 07:18 PM~19087056
> *Thanks.
> 
> Didn't get much done. Just took some time to assemble the front suspension joints that came the other day.
> 
> All the joints being used are from Ballistic Fabrication and are 100% rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear by tightening the threaded end cap. My favorite feature is they don't use the dam snap rings that other joints on the market do.These are far nicer than the super pivots that Suicide Doors sell.
> 
> This shows all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using these for the lower control arms in the front suspension. They accept a 3/4" dia. bolt and have a 1&1/4" shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be used for the upper A arms. These are a slightly smaller joint than I'm using out back for better packaging. These accept a 5/8" dia bolt. and have a 1&1/4" shank. I may enlarge the opening to 3/4" though for added shear strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the joint thats being used out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are some real nice joints


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 17 2010, 01:02 AM~19088417
> *Hope I'm not spreading fibs
> *


nope your not, i have a shitty cell phone pic i could post up


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 08:18 PM~19087056
> *Thanks.
> 
> Didn't get much done. Just took some time to assemble the front suspension joints that came the other day.
> 
> All the joints being used are from Ballistic Fabrication and are 100% rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear by tightening the threaded end cap. My favorite feature is they don't use the dam snap rings that other joints on the market do.These are far nicer than the super pivots that Suicide Doors sell.
> 
> This shows all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using these for the lower control arms in the front suspension. They accept a 3/4" dia. bolt and have a 1&1/4" shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be used for the upper A arms. These are a slightly smaller joint than I'm using out back for better packaging. These accept a 5/8" dia bolt. and have a 1&1/4" shank. I may enlarge the opening to 3/4" though for added shear strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the joint thats being used out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you just got to love the attitude of the guy paying for this stuff. your lucky. 
thats the main thing i hate about hydro installs, is doing it on most peoples "budget"

people see a kit for 999 and think for a g they can be rollin. 



if i weren't already surviving on bread and water i would try homeboys trick to fund my build


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 11:18 PM~19087056
> *Thanks.
> 
> Didn't get much done. Just took some time to assemble the front suspension joints that came the other day.
> 
> All the joints being used are from Ballistic Fabrication and are 100% rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear by tightening the threaded end cap. My favorite feature is they don't use the dam snap rings that other joints on the market do.These are far nicer than the super pivots that Suicide Doors sell.
> 
> This shows all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using these for the lower control arms in the front suspension. They accept a 3/4" dia. bolt and have a 1&1/4" shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be used for the upper A arms. These are a slightly smaller joint than I'm using out back for better packaging. These accept a 5/8" dia bolt. and have a 1&1/4" shank. I may enlarge the opening to 3/4" though for added shear strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the joint thats being used out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are pretty whats the ticket? where did u find those?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 17 2010, 01:26 AM~19089354-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the build. Though I don't have a cadi, I will soon. This will be a real big learning diagram that we all can learn from. Keep it comin bro lookin solid.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what all my topics are about. I want to see more guys doing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 05:34 AM~19090121
> *nope your not, i have a shitty cell phone pic i could post up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't post them here. Post them in the project ride topic.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 06:15 AM~19090155
> *man you just got to love the attitude of the guy paying for this stuff. your lucky.
> thats the main thing i hate about hydro installs, is doing it on most peoples "budget"
> 
> people see a kit for 999 and think for a g they can be rollin.
> if i weren't already surviving on bread and water i would try homeboys trick to fund my build
> *


I've been boys with this guy for over 15 years and he loves this shit as much as I do. I've done lots of work for him over the years mainly because he always been down to do whatever it takes. Shit, truth be told he's helped pay for a lot of my equiptment just so we can keep doing this shit. It's never been about money between him and I, it's always been about building cool ass rides.



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 17 2010, 08:26 AM~19090387
> *those are pretty whats the ticket?  where did u find those?
> *


He has about $1100 invested in just joints, tube adapters, and jam nuts. The joints all cam from Ballistic Fabrication here is the link.

http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Ballis...hings_c_12.html


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 17 2010, 05:34 AM~19090121
> *nope your not, i have a shitty cell phone pic i could post up
> *


how about not post them at all. i don't want to remember that shit. besides the pic you got isn't really what it looked like when it fliped over anyway you got the pic after they fliped the car back over and it made the roof cave in more than what it was


----------



## KingsWood

That sucks man! Sorry to hear that happened. Atleast you made it throught the crash though


----------



## KERRBSS

Don't post them here. Post them in the project ride topic.

didnt say i was gonna post them, ill let gasman handle that


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 17 2010, 01:32 PM~19091860
> *how about not post them at all. i don't want to remember that shit. besides the pic you got isn't really what it looked like when it fliped over anyway you got the pic after they fliped the car back over and it made the roof cave in more than what it was
> *


its not any of my business to post your pics. didnt say i was gonna post anything


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 09:36 PM~19087293
> *Strong enough to never fail and thats the key here. I'm building it nice so I don't have to do it twice. By removing all the rubber bushings and using joints that have very little give it will increase the stress on the fasteners so I'm playing it safe.
> *


true, didnt think about that.

So why the pivots up front? Just for less resistance, slop, or you got something 'tunable' in mind?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 17 2010, 04:22 PM~19093630
> *true, didnt think about that.
> 
> So why the pivots up front? Just for less resistance, slop, or you got something 'tunable' in mind?
> *


All of the above. The front suspension will be something completely different than I've done before and I still have some more planning before I start on it.


----------



## brad4372

I think it is so great that you are doing things different than the "norm". Lowriding, compared to other forms of customization, rarely pushes the limits of what can be done. Keep it up!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 17 2010, 10:32 AM~19091860
> *how about not post them at all. i don't want to remember that shit. besides the pic you got isn't really what it looked like when it fliped over anyway you got the pic after they fliped the car back over and it made the roof cave in more than what it was
> *



THAT SUCKS BAD HOMIE...........HOPE ALL WORKS OUT IN THE LONG RUN.....


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2010, 04:45 PM~19094203
> *All of the above. The front suspension will be something completely different than I've done before and I still have some more planning before I start on it.
> *



Can't wait to see  I been drawin new front suspensions ideas on paper the last few weeks (instead of workin on the rides I already got of course


----------



## low4ever

So much detail in this. Personally i wouldn't care if it hit hard or not, just to know i have something that well thought out detailed and bulletproof under my car is good enough. Plus you know there won't be another one like it. Bad ass work bro :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19096340
> *So much detail in this.  Personally i wouldn't care if it hit hard or not, just to know i have something that well thought out detailed and bulletproof under my car is good enough.  Plus you know there won't be another one like it. Bad ass work bro :worship:  :worship:
> *


That about sums it up. This car will have so many different things to offer that it won't even have to hop to get respect. Thanks.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i am really curious to see how you set up the front suspension for this car. my friend bryan had a hopper that he flipped over backwards ( i think it was a mini truck) that he completley designed the front suspension over, even after he wrecked the truck he cut out the whole front so he could re-use it... man i wish i had pics of it... it was some shit i never seen before, but this was about 7 years ago...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 11:18 PM~19087056
> *Thanks.
> 
> Didn't get much done. Just took some time to assemble the front suspension joints that came the other day.
> 
> All the joints being used are from Ballistic Fabrication and are 100% rebuildable and can be adjusted for wear by tightening the threaded end cap. My favorite feature is they don't use the dam snap rings that other joints on the market do.These are far nicer than the super pivots that Suicide Doors sell.
> 
> This shows all the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using these for the lower control arms in the front suspension. They accept a 3/4" dia. bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be used for the upper A arms. These are a slightly smaller joint than I'm using out back for better packaging. These accept a 5/8" dia bolt. and have a 1&1/4" shank. I may enlarge the opening to 3/4" though for added shear strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the joint thats being used out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe i should come take one of those from u and get dimensions from it, and machine my own :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 18 2010, 08:15 AM~19099722
> *maybe i should come take one of those from u and get dimensions from it, and machine my own  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck on that one. The raw materials alone would be a small fortune.
If you can pull all this off on your lunch break your way more skilled than your letting on. :wow: 
*The 2.63" Forged Chromoly Ballistic Joint is made to be the ultimate in durability and ease of use. 100% made in the USA, this joint was manufactured and designed for military use and quality, and meets all MIL-SPEC standards. Forged from solid 4140 steel, the forging is then quenched, tempered and then normalized in a dedicated heat treating facility, providing a yield strength of 208,000 psi and a tensile strength of 238,000 psi! Finish machining is performed after heat treat to ensure a perfect fit. 
Using Nylatron GS races with nickel plated bearings, these joints are smooth, long lasting and quiet.*


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 09:04 AM~19100507
> *Good luck on that one. The raw materials alone would be a small fortune.
> If you can pull all this off on your lunch break your way more skilled than your letting on. :wow:
> The 2.63" Forged Chromoly Ballistic Joint is made to be the ultimate in durability and ease of use. 100% made in the USA, this joint was manufactured and designed for military use and quality, and meets all MIL-SPEC standards. Forged from solid 4140 steel, the forging is then quenched, tempered and then normalized in a dedicated heat treating facility, providing a yield strength of 208,000 psi and a tensile strength of 238,000 psi! Finish machining is performed after heat treat to ensure a perfect fit.
> Using Nylatron GS races with nickel plated bearings, these joints are smooth, long lasting and quiet.
> *


:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 12:04 PM~19100507
> *Good luck on that one. The raw materials alone would be a small fortune.
> If you can pull all this off on your lunch break your way more skilled than your letting on. :wow:
> The 2.63" Forged Chromoly Ballistic Joint is made to be the ultimate in durability and ease of use. 100% made in the USA, this joint was manufactured and designed for military use and quality, and meets all MIL-SPEC standards. Forged from solid 4140 steel, the forging is then quenched, tempered and then normalized in a dedicated heat treating facility, providing a yield strength of 208,000 psi and a tensile strength of 238,000 psi! Finish machining is performed after heat treat to ensure a perfect fit.
> Using Nylatron GS races with nickel plated bearings, these joints are smooth, long lasting and quiet.
> *


i was just gonna machine them out of aluminum :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 18 2010, 11:28 AM~19100651-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say no half stepping.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 18 2010, 11:41 AM~19100732
> *i was just gonna machine them out of aluminum  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Um, I'm going to say not a good idea. :twak:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 11:16 AM~19101563
> *I did say no half stepping.
> Um, I'm going to say not a good idea. :twak:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2010, 05:04 PM~19103327
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
Thanks for the tips it was cool talking with you man. I've got a lot to think about now to get this thing in the air. :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 03:43 PM~19103605
> *:wave:
> Thanks for the tips it was cool talking with you man. I've got a lot to think about now to get this thing in the air. :h5:
> *


  HOPE U LIKED THE PICS I SENT


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2010, 05:49 PM~19103657
> * HOPE U LIKED THE PICS I SENT
> *


Sure did. Even more proof that your shit isn't weighted. With you doing 47" on a single with no weight I'm a little more optimistic on what this can achieve.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Mufasa gonna need a higher rear lock up for more inches now :biggrin:

In order to keep serving these suckas with the clown cars :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 03:55 PM~19103710
> *Sure did. Even more proof that your shit isn't weighted. With you doing 47" on a single with no weight I'm a little more optimistic on what this can achieve.
> *


2/3licks  




> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 18 2010, 04:08 PM~19103807
> *Mufasa gonna need a higher rear lock up for more inches now :biggrin:
> 
> In order to keep serving these suckas with the clown cars  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Nov 18 2010, 06:08 PM~19103807-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mufasa gonna need a higher rear lock up for more inches now :biggrin:
> 
> In order to keep serving these suckas with the clown cars  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His car doesn't need to beat any clown cars. He's got a real street car that looks good lays down nice and is very drivable. Getting drawn into that contest can only lead to pushed back rearends and lots of weight.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Nov 18 2010, 06:18 PM~19103861
> *2/3licks
> :cheesy:
> *


That reminds me of an old video where this cat was saying "3 licks, 3licks, and you don't want no mo"


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 06:16 PM~19104895
> *His car doesn't need to beat any clown cars. He's got a real street car that looks good lays down nice and is very drivable. Getting drawn into that contest can only lead to pushed back rearends and lots of weight.
> That reminds me of an old video where this cat was saying "3 licks, 3licks, and you don't want no mo"
> *



people say this is why my car works :uh: 


I BEEN DYING TO SHOW PICS OF THE CAR PRETTY MUCH STRIPPED TO THE BARE MINIMUM TO SHOW THERES NO WEIGHT, BUT DIDNT WANNA SHOW EVERYONE HOW I BUILT, OR WHAT WENT INTO THIS CAR.

U SEEMED LIKE A GOOD GUY TO SHARE THIS WITH BECAUSE U ALWAYS BELIEVED I DIDNT RUN WEIGHT, U BUILD SOME WAY OUT SHIT, AND U ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2010, 08:10 PM~19105318
> *people say this is why my car works  :uh:
> I BEEN DYING TO SHOW PICS OF THE CAR PRETTY MUCH STRIPPED TO THE BARE MINIMUM TO SHOW THERES NO WEIGHT, BUT DIDNT WANNA SHOW EVERYONE HOW I BUILT, OR WHAT WENT INTO THIS CAR.
> 
> U SEEMED LIKE A GOOD GUY TO SHARE THIS WITH BECAUSE U ALWAYS BELIEVED I DIDNT RUN WEIGHT, U BUILD SOME WAY OUT SHIT, AND U ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT OTHER PEOPLE.
> *


Yeah his OCD does come up with some good ideas. Lol. Looks good as always Byron.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2010, 07:24 PM~19105438
> *Yeah his OCD does come up with some good ideas. Lol. Looks good as always Byron.
> *


:roflmao: :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2010, 08:10 PM~19105318
> *people say this is why my car works  :uh:
> I BEEN DYING TO SHOW PICS OF THE CAR PRETTY MUCH STRIPPED TO THE BARE MINIMUM TO SHOW THERES NO WEIGHT, BUT DIDNT WANNA SHOW EVERYONE HOW I BUILT, OR WHAT WENT INTO THIS CAR.
> 
> U SEEMED LIKE A GOOD GUY TO SHARE THIS WITH BECAUSE U ALWAYS BELIEVED I DIDNT RUN WEIGHT, U BUILD SOME WAY OUT SHIT, AND U ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT OTHER PEOPLE.
> *



I heard you run helium in your radiator and have anti gravity a-arm mounts?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Nov 18 2010, 09:10 PM~19105318-->
> 
> 
> 
> people say this is why my car works  :uh:
> I BEEN DYING TO SHOW PICS OF THE CAR PRETTY MUCH STRIPPED TO THE BARE MINIMUM TO SHOW THERES NO WEIGHT, BUT DIDNT WANNA SHOW EVERYONE HOW I BUILT, OR WHAT WENT INTO THIS CAR.
> 
> U SEEMED LIKE A GOOD GUY TO SHARE THIS WITH BECAUSE U ALWAYS BELIEVED I DIDNT RUN WEIGHT, U BUILD SOME WAY OUT SHIT, AND U ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT OTHER PEOPLE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now I have seen pics to confirm it. I try to give back to this site as much as I can.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Nov 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19105438
> *Yeah his OCD does come up with some good ideas. Lol. Looks good as always Byron.
> *


I don't think OCD even completely explains my issues. :cheesy: 
I'm waiting to see more progress on that 57 frame your working on by the way.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 09:46 PM~19106140
> *Well now I have seen pics to confirm it. I try to give back to this site as much as I can.
> I don't think OCD even completely explains my issues. :cheesy:
> I'm waiting to see more progress on that 57 frame your working on by the way.
> *


It got pushed back for a rag 64 and I will be posting pics of that frame, its getting sand blasted now. Got a lot of ideas for it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2010, 10:51 PM~19106179
> *It got pushed back for a rag 64 and I will be posting pics of that frame, its getting sand blasted now. Got a lot of ideas for it.*


Good. I'm starting to run out of them so you can pick up the slack for a bit.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2010, 09:53 PM~19106197
> *Good. I'm starting to run out of them so you can pick up the slack for a bit.
> *


We gotta save a few idea's for our own cars. Lol Can't let out all the ideas. I like where you going with this one.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2010, 07:36 PM~19087293
> *Strong enough to never fail and thats the key here. I'm building it nice so I don't have to do it twice. By removing all the rubber bushings and using joints that have very little give it will increase the stress on the fasteners so I'm playing it safe.
> *


i think it will give it a really nice smooth ride. i thought about this years ago, i'de like to see how it'll ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:06 PM~19105782
> *I heard you run helium in your radiator and have anti gravity a-arm mounts?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gdog

Hey! that means if I run a bigger radiator in the Du Lac Crap Deville I can get more inches??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Gdog

Folks who are only observing not doing have no idea how much effort and expense is invested in a well done project, and there are at least in our neck of the woods, few projects and fewer well done ones. In a frame that is now about 1/2 done (will post more pics in project rides this week) Chris and I have more than 90 hours of very physically hard work and more than 600.00 cash in iron and welding supplies only, doesn't include power clamps bessy's new plasma cutter ect. not bitchin just sayin.
What OUTHOPU is doing is more advanced then what we are doin and I know that what we're doin ain't easy. Props B lookin good. :wow:


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2010, 08:44 PM~19097085
> *i am really curious to see how you set up the front suspension for this car. my friend bryan had a hopper that he flipped over backwards ( i think it was a mini truck) that he completley designed the front suspension over, even after he wrecked the truck he cut out the whole front so he could re-use it... man i wish i had pics of it... it was some shit i never seen before, but this was about 7 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that truck... I was there when he flipped it. A lot of the engineering from Brett Kopitz' car dancer went into the front end of that truck... If you ever saw pics of the front end of "Energizer" you notice that they were alot alike.


----------



## fons

more pic's


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 20 2010, 07:55 PM~19120603
> *more pic's
> *


X83


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Gdog+Nov 20 2010, 08:17 AM~19116452-->
> 
> 
> 
> Folks who are only observing not doing have no idea how much effort and expense is invested in a well done project, and there are at least in our neck of the woods, few projects and fewer well done ones. In a frame that is now about 1/2 done (will post more pics in project rides this week) Chris and I have more than 90 hours of very physically hard work and more than 600.00 cash in iron and welding supplies only, doesn't include power clamps bessy's new plasma cutter ect. not bitchin just sayin.
> What OUTHOPU is doing is more advanced then what we are doin and I know that what we're doin ain't easy. Props B lookin good. :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not cheap or easy by no means. Thats the thing that pisses me off the most when people who have never done even a basic installed run their mouth about others work like it's so easy to do. If they ever put the time in they would realize that talking about it and being about are not one in the same. The hours it takes to do it right verses just getting it done are much greater thats for sure. It's all worth it though in the end. Keep at it and yours is going to be a nice frame as well. It's cool to see somebody else stepping up the game with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:55 PM~19120603
> *more pic's
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Nov 20 2010, 11:00 PM~19121100
> *X83
> *


Maybe something to post tomorrow. I've been working all weekend on a truck I bought. I've been in need of my own truck for a long time. It will make hauling cars and parts much simpler.


----------



## fons

no rush :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman

what kind of truck you got there, post pics of that too


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 21 2010, 11:53 AM~19123802
> *what kind of truck you got there, post pics of that too
> *


It's not pic worthy. It's just a 91 GMC extended cab work truck.


----------



## 12 pack of Corona

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I started working on the lower A arm mounts tonight.

They need to be opened up to fit the large pivot joints I'm using.














































Other side done.










Thats all for now. I've got another project to get done to help speed this along.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 22 2010, 08:47 PM~19137686
> *I started working on the lower A arm mounts tonight.
> 
> They need to be opened up to fit the large pivot joints I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for now. I've got another project to get done to help speed this along.
> *


LOOKING GOOD................BUT HAVE U TAKEN IN TO CONSIDERATION THE FACT THAT REMOVING ALL THE RUBBER WILL, LIKE YOUVE STATED, PUT MORE STRESS ON THE BOLTS, BUT ..........EVEN IF U GO TO A LARGER DIAMETER BOLT, NEXT WILL BE THE HOLES OBLONGING DUE TO THE STRESS FROM HOPPING ???


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 23 2010, 01:28 AM~19139549
> *LOOKING GOOD................BUT HAVE U TAKEN IN TO CONSIDERATION THE FACT THAT REMOVING ALL THE RUBBER WILL, LIKE YOUVE STATED, PUT MORE STRESS ON THE BOLTS, BUT ..........EVEN IF U GO TO A LARGER DIAMETER BOLT, NEXT WILL BE THE HOLES OBLONGING DUE TO THE STRESS FROM HOPPING ???
> *


I've got that covered also. I'll be useing some tubing to strengthen the openings instead of letting the thin sheet metal get blownout.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2010, 08:39 AM~19140920
> *I've got that covered also. I'll be useing some tubing to strengthen the openings instead of letting the thin sheet metal get blownout.
> *


Wish I had thought of that earlier this year; before I ripped a lower arm off....


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 23 2010, 06:11 AM~19140986
> *Wish I had thought of that earlier this year; before I ripped a lower arm off....
> *



Is that what happened at the back bumper bash? what was your remidy?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Nov 20 2010, 10:20 PM~19120355
> *I remember that truck... I was there when he flipped it. A lot of the engineering from Brett Kopitz' car dancer went into the front end of that truck... If you ever saw pics of the front end of "Energizer" you notice that they were alot alike.
> *


nah i never saw any spy pics of energizer, but when they demo'd that yellow truck, bryan kept the front suspension, and he showed it to me in his garage. it was freakin crazy.


----------



## AndrewH

Those bushings looking like they arent at a 90* angle from the frame, why would Cadillac have them angled instead of straight?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Nov 23 2010, 08:11 AM~19140986-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had thought of that earlier this year; before I ripped a lower arm off....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so easy to over look little things. Thats why I'm not really rushing on this. Moving at a slower pace allows time to spot potential problems and find a solution.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 23 2010, 05:27 PM~19144862
> *Those bushings looking like they arent at a 90* angle from the frame, why would Cadillac have them angled instead of straight?
> *


There not angled it's probably just the pic or the joint housing isn't squared to the center section. All 4 holes on the frame are inline with each other.


----------



## bottomsup

Ttt following this cause I got a big body wanna do this to mine someday respect homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

I started building a frame hoist to allow me to flip the frame by myself to prevent being held up by not having help when I need it. 










I still need to make a cross bar to attach to the bumper mounts to lift from.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2010, 05:39 AM~19140920
> *I've got that covered also. I'll be useing some tubing to strengthen the openings instead of letting the thin sheet metal get blownout.
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 23 2010, 08:56 PM~19147861
> *I started building a frame hoist to allow me to flip the frame by myself to prevent being held up by not having help when I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a cross bar to attach to the bumper mounts to lift from.
> *


2 much sour cream on ur tacos. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 24 2010, 09:39 PM~19156455
> *2 much sour cream on ur tacos. :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19142991
> *nah i never saw any spy pics of energizer, but when they demo'd that yellow truck, bryan kept the front suspension, and he showed it to me in his garage. it was freakin crazy.
> *


that front suspension was brilliant!!!bryan doesnt get the credit he deserves!


----------



## 85eldoCE

WOW
just read threw this whole thread took me like 2 hours to read i was ready to jump to the last page the whole time but u had me glued.

i am doing my own frame in my backyard 83 coupe got it broke down now and started cleaning it 

on to sum questions 
when doing a frame wrap do i need a jig? is that so the frame dont get warped?
it looked like u were using angle iron is that correct? how did u go about welding the inside corner that is pre bent?
why do u leave about a 1 inch over hang that u cut off? why not go ahead and cut to fit to save on metal?

will have more questions later


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:00 PM~19177528
> *WOW
> just read threw this whole thread took me like 2 hours to read i was ready to jump to the last page the whole time but u had me glued.
> 
> i am doing my own frame in my backyard 83 coupe got it broke down now and started cleaning it
> 
> on to sum questions
> when doing a frame wrap do i need a jig? is that so the frame dont get warped?
> it looked like u were using angle iron is that correct? how did u go about welding the inside corner that is pre bent?
> why do u leave about a 1 inch over hang that u cut off? why not go ahead and cut to fit to save on metal?
> 
> will have more questions later
> *


Here is a link to a G-body frame I did. It will show how and why I fit my plates in the manner that I do.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=506906&hl=

The large piece that goes on the outside and lowerside of the frame is a piece of 3/16" plate press broke to a 90, it's not angle iron. You can use angle iron but it will leave a sharp corner on the bottom. I prefer doing the press broke piece because it has a nice rounded corner. The inside corner of that piece will not get welded, thats why I'm going to plug weld down the outside of the frame for more contact to the stock frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Managed to finish the front lift bar and attachment/pivot point. 



















It will rotate on the chain. I just welded a slug onto the pipe to keep the chain from sliding off.



















Now I just need to set the rear up tomorrow and get back on the frame.


----------



## MUFASA

Very nice Homie, pm me ur # I changed phones.....


----------



## 85eldoCE

SO WHEN U TAKE THE EARS OFF AND PLATE THE BELLY AND TOP FRAME RAILS WERE THE EARS WERE AND U SET THEM BACK ON TOP OF THE 3/16 THAT DONT THROW THE STEARIN AND SUSPENCION OFF


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 28 2010, 11:48 AM~19181747
> *SO WHEN U TAKE THE EARS OFF AND PLATE THE BELLY AND TOP FRAME RAILS WERE THE EARS WERE AND U SET THEM BACK ON TOP OF THE 3/16 THAT DONT THROW THE STEARIN AND SUSPENCION OFF
> *


It would if you didn't trim 3/16" off the ears before welding them back on. When you remove a bracket and plate where it sits you always need to trim the thickness of the plate off the bracket before welding it back on.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 28 2010, 12:07 PM~19181845
> *It would if you didn't trim 3/16" off the ears before welding them back on. When you remove a bracket and plate where it sits you always need to trim the thickness of the plate off the bracket before welding it back on.
> *


FUCCN SMART MAN HERE


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 28 2010, 12:32 AM~19179014
> *Managed to finish the front lift bar and attachment/pivot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will rotate on the chain. I just welded a slug onto the pipe to keep the chain from sliding off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to set the rear up tomorrow and get back on the frame.
> *


Smart move b


----------



## wannabelowrider

He's like a freakin mad scientist in the garage with a welding "wand" lol


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 28 2010, 10:48 AM~19181747
> *SO WHEN U TAKE THE EARS OFF AND PLATE THE BELLY AND TOP FRAME RAILS WERE THE EARS WERE AND U SET THEM BACK ON TOP OF THE 3/16 THAT DONT THROW THE STEARIN AND SUSPENCION OFF
> *



No sense in putting the ugly stamped factory 1 piece mounts back on, you'd just fab some new mounts that bolt up the jig. ASSUMING you wanted to put them back in the factory location


----------



## 12 pack of Corona




----------



## goinlow

awesome work bro !!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 27 2010, 08:32 PM~19179014
> *Managed to finish the front lift bar and attachment/pivot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will rotate on the chain. I just welded a slug onto the pipe to keep the chain from sliding off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to set the rear up tomorrow and get back on the frame.
> *


:thumbsup: THAT SURE LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD COME HANDY


----------



## KingsWood

I sure could use one of those. I flipped my frame last sunday with 5 people. :banghead:


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup dood


----------



## S10lifted

The more I see your jig the more I wish I had room to build one....one day


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760+Nov 30 2010, 11:38 AM~19199899-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THAT SURE LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD COME HANDY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. I finished the reare lift Sunday and it works real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 01:39 PM~19200838
> *I sure could use one of those. I flipped my frame last sunday with 5 people.  :banghead:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you need some stronger friends. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 02:52 PM~19201350
> *Sup dood
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just working on cloning myself so I can get more done. While I'm at it I'm going to modify my dna so the clone doesn't get sick or have to sleep. Then maybe I'll get this thing done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-S10lifted_@Nov 30 2010, 03:21 PM~19201531
> *The more I see your jig the more I wish I had room to build one....one day
> *


It does eat up some space but is well worth it. I built a set of ramps for it to allow me to park a car on it when it's not being used so I don't lose a parking space.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 30 2010, 04:36 PM~19203740
> *Just working on cloning myself so I can get more done. While I'm at it I'm going to modify my dna so the clone doesn't get sick or have to sleep. Then maybe I'll get this thing done.
> *


 :0 better watch out he might try an kill you hno:


----------



## Dawg752

:yes:


----------



## Por313Vida

looking good B


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been busy this week with other stuff so not much to report.

I did get the jigs made for the lower control arm mounts. Now I can cut the bracket off the frame for plating. I'll be doing custom mounts after it's all plated.

These are now all drilled out to 3/4" and the nuts will locate the brackets.




























Hopefully I'll get the mounts removed this week and start cutting some plates.


----------



## KERRBSS

looks good b, one things for sure thou.....wills gonna get really bad gas mileage :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE

u amaze me every time i get on here now the control arm mounts


----------



## 85eldoCE

been doin alil work myself sand blastin anything to keep in mind while im doing this ive heard that once i sand blast i need to paint it so it dont start to rust but then if i paint it i have to go back and strip the paint so that the welds will hold good 

heres alil progress pic


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its been awhile since I was in here but I like the progress u doin homie. Can't wait to see this out.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Dec 6 2010, 06:20 AM~19250988-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good b, one things for sure thou.....wills gonna get really bad gas mileage  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there will be enough batteries in it to convert it to a hybrid if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:23 AM~19251172
> *u amaze me every time i get on here now the control arm mounts
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not leaving anything factory on this frame. It's got to be clean and strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:26 AM~19251179
> *been doin alil work myself sand blastin anything to keep in mind while im doing this ive heard that once i sand blast i need to paint it so it dont start to rust but then if i paint it i have to go back and strip the paint so that the welds will hold good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's going to sit outside you'll need to spray something on it but if it's kept in a garage and your working on it I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Dec 6 2010, 10:41 AM~19251714
> *Its been awhile since I was in here but I like the progress u doin homie. Can't wait to see this out.
> *


It will be a long and slow build but worth every penny and hour spent.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 6 2010, 07:26 AM~19251179
> *been doin alil work myself sand blastin anything to keep in mind while im doing this ive heard that once i sand blast i need to paint it so it dont start to rust but then if i paint it i have to go back and strip the paint so that the welds will hold good
> 
> heres alil progress pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kinda a catch 22. It sucks to come out to the garage and find cheeto prints and sweat drips all over your freshly blasted metal.

If you're gonna blast the stock frame before wrapping, it might be a good idea to prime the whole thing (with epoxy or etching primer), then you can come back over the areas you will be welding with a cup brush real quick before hand.


----------



## doctahouse

You never cease to amaze me OUTHOPU.

Keep up the top notch work.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 6 2010, 09:12 PM~19257091
> *You never cease to amaze me OUTHOPU.
> 
> Keep up the top notch work.
> *


Thanks. 







Well the custom axles finally came for the 9". No halfstepping with getting a 25 year old axle shortened and resplined it's all brand new shit for this ride.

Using Ducthman because their process for making the axles doesn't harden them to a point that doesn't allow for needed deflection in our application.










Another plus is they carry quality bearings not import crap.










Went with a 5 on 5" bolt pattern with H.D. 5/8" studs for increased strength. 
The bolt I'm holding is the standard 1/2" thread of a stock stud just for comparison.
I'll trim the studs after I get all the parts mocked up.










The parts are stacking up, now I just need to find time to do something with all of them.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2010, 12:22 AM~19258698
> *Thanks.
> Well the custom axles finally came for the 9". No halfstepping with getting a 25 year old axle shortened and resplined it's all brand new shit for this ride.
> 
> Using Ducthman because their process for making the axles doesn't harden them to a point that doesn't allow for needed deflection in our application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another plus is they carry quality bearings not import crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with a 5 on 5" bolt pattern with H.D. 5/8" studs for increased strength.
> The bolt I'm holding is the standard 1/2" thread of a stock stud just for comparison.
> I'll trim the studs after I get all the parts mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parts are stacking up, now I just need to find time to do something with all of them.
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

really nice job


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2010, 12:22 AM~19258698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parts are stacking up, now I just need to find time to do something with all of them.
> *



press in or screw in studs?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2010, 12:25 PM~19262562
> *press in or screw in studs?
> *


Press in.


----------



## MUFASA

*T T T*


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 6 2010, 07:12 PM~19257091
> *You never cease to amaze me OUTHOPU.
> 
> Keep up the top notch work.
> *


Ooh that gotta be worth somethin


----------



## 12 pack of Corona

looking good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## the natural

OUTHOPU 

i think i speak for every one when i say your not working enough i keep looking on this thread looking for updates and nothing yet! the anticipation is killing me i know its cold but toughin up and get back to work!!! lol 

love your work keep raising the bar ill keep watching!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been working just not on this. The cold don't stop me. 
Here's what I've been up to the last week or so. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571994
Had to do something for me for a change. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm back on this since the snows flying now and I'd rather be in the garage.

Removed the lower control arm mounts and smoothed the frame for plating.










I also bored out the body mount holes for the sleaves I'll be welding in.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 AM~19314224
> *Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 AM~19314224
> *Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....
> *




X2 HANDS DOWN :worship:


----------



## cln84703

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 10:47 AM~19314224
> *Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....
> *


x3 you are definately above the rest ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571994

Damn even audio! Great work bro!! There is nothing you do without super precision and detail! Nice to see work like this. I bet the "big name" shops dont even do things as clean as your builds. Big ups to you! Its like being on an at home college course. Keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Dec 13 2010, 10:47 AM~19314224-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 12:04 PM~19314642
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 05:23 PM~19316683
> *X2 HANDS DOWN  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:30 PM~19317677
> *x3 you are definately above the rest ! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Good to see so many people enjoying and learning from my builds.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JM6386_@Dec 13 2010, 09:48 PM~19318863
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571994
> 
> Damn even audio! Great work bro!! There is nothing you do without super precision and detail! Nice to see work like this. I bet the "big name" shops dont even do things as clean as your builds. Big ups to you! Its like being on an at home college course. Keep up the good work  :h5:
> *


I have always been big into audio since I was a kid and really never grew out of it.
I don't really compare my work to any shops in terms of quality. At the end of the day a shop has to turn a profit and work needs to get done quickly to do that. I on the other hand don't care if I make $1 off of this build, it's all about quality and the finished product. All I know is when it's done I'm going to have a very hard time doing another one to a higher standard. Thanks.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 6 2010, 08:22 PM~19258698
> *Thanks.
> Well the custom axles finally came for the 9". No halfstepping with getting a 25 year old axle shortened and resplined it's all brand new shit for this ride.
> 
> Using Ducthman because their process for making the axles doesn't harden them to a point that doesn't allow for needed deflection in our application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another plus is they carry quality bearings not import crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with a 5 on 5" bolt pattern with H.D. 5/8" studs for increased strength.
> The bolt I'm holding is the standard 1/2" thread of a stock stud just for comparison.
> I'll trim the studs after I get all the parts mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parts are stacking up, now I just need to find time to do something with all of them.
> *


are those nascar type axles???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2010, 09:15 PM~19319868
> *Thanks. Good to see so many people enjoying and learning from my builds.
> I have always been big into audio since I was a kid and really never grew out of it.
> I don't really compare my work to any shops in terms of quality. At the end of the day a shop has to turn a profit and work needs to get done quickly to do that. I on the other hand don't care if I make $1 off of this build, it's all about quality and the finished product. All I know is when it's done I'm going to have a very hard time doing another one to a higher standard. Thanks.
> *



WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THIS KNOWLEDGE FROM? IF I MAY ASK OR HOW DID YOU GET TO THIS POINT OF SETTING YOUR SELF AT A VERY HIGH STANDARD? I KNOW SOME HAS ASKED YOU BEFORE BUT TO MANY PAGES TO FIND YOUR ANSWER :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 14 2010, 01:55 AM~19321351
> *are those nascar type axles???
> *


I don't follow nascar at all so I'm not familiar with what they use. These are built for heavier high horsepower cars that are street driven. A full hardened race axle is actually weaker in our applications.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 09:47 AM~19314224
> *Very impressive work man....Always enjoy lookin thru your threads....
> *


X2


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 14 2010, 01:29 PM~19323550
> *I don't follow nascar at all so I'm not familiar with what they use. These are built for heavier high horsepower cars that are street driven. A full hardened race axle is actually weaker in our applications.
> *


wait, are you referring to its tensile strength?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2010, 03:48 PM~19325462
> *wait, are you referring to its tensile strength?
> *


hes reffering to the flex


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 14 2010, 04:48 PM~19325462
> *wait, are you referring to its tensile strength?
> *


Hardened race axles are designed to have maximum stregnth on the torsional plane, the force thats trying to twist the axle. That makes them very stiff and somewhat brittle. We need an axle that will deflect under heavy loads placed on the flange and outer end of the shaft, which is a completely different type of stress.

It's like comparing a high carbon heat treated piece of steel to a low carbon mild steel.


----------



## OUTHOPU

More progress.

I repaired the body mount that was rotted. Cut out the rust and dropped a 1/8" plate in flush, then bored the opening.




























Then I made the plates to cover the cut out section on the bottom of the rails. You can see the plates sitting on the frame horns near the coil pockets. I forgot to get a pic of them tacked on.










Flipped the frame back over after that and bolted it back down to the jig. You can see the plate on the bottom now. I also cut out all the funky shaped metal in the curve of the frame.



















Made a new piece to finish boxing the original rails back together before moving on to the plating.



















Started to stitch weld the press broke corner on permanetly.










I fill the plug welds the rest of the way when I put the frame on its side.










Didn't get the other side done but did manage to shape the filler piece to give me a head start on tomorrows work.


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn B, u leave me speachless..... all I can say is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 16 2010, 01:52 AM~19340764
> *Damn B, u leave me speachless..... all I can say is  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

That press broke leaves a nice corner on the bottom part of the frame that will be the most visible, doesn't it? Looking good!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 14 2010, 06:19 PM~19325690
> *Hardened race axles are designed to have maximum stregnth on the torsional plane, the force thats trying to twist the axle. That makes them very stiff and somewhat brittle. We need an axle that will deflect under heavy loads placed on the flange and outer end of the shaft, which is a completely different type of stress.
> 
> It's like comparing a high carbon heat treated piece of steel to a low carbon mild steel.
> *


right, u are referring to how "brittle" it is correct? thats not the same as "tensile strength" :drama: always learning something here...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Dec 16 2010, 02:52 AM~19340764-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn B, u leave me speachless..... all I can say is  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:45 AM~19342511
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks but I'm just getting warmed up guys. Theres way more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 03:25 PM~19344196
> *That press broke leaves a nice corner on the bottom part of the frame that will be the most visible, doesn't it?  Looking good!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it a nice smooth radius not a sharp edge like angle iron.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Dec 16 2010, 04:35 PM~19344733
> *right, u are referring to how "brittle" it is correct? thats not the same as "tensile strength" :drama: always learning something here...
> *


I'm not sure if tensile strength is actually the right word for the strength of an axle. I'm not an expert on all the technical data. What I know is I called several axle manufactures that all told me that a race axle would fail in this application. A couple of the places I called recommended the Dutchman axle even though they couldn't supply them. Most places would rather sell you something they carry before sending you to a competitor so I took that as a good sign.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finished the other side tongiht.










I moved on to the area before the arches and started plating over the hole left from removing the lower trailing arms mounts.




























I'll get the other side done tomorrow.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 16 2010, 10:10 PM~19348712
> *Finished the other side tongiht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved on to the area before the arches and started plating over the hole left from removing the lower trailing arms mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the other side done tomorrow.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2010, 11:47 PM~19339562
> *More progress.
> 
> I repaired the body mount that was rotted. Cut out the rust and dropped a 1/8" plate in flush, then bored the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made the plates to cover the cut out section on the bottom of the rails. You can see the plates sitting on the frame horns near the coil pockets. I forgot to get a pic of them tacked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flipped the frame back over after that and bolted it back down to the jig. You can see the plate on the bottom now. I also cut out all the funky shaped metal in the curve of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new piece to finish boxing the original rails back together before moving on to the plating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started to stitch weld the press broke corner on permanetly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fill the plug welds the rest of the way when I put the frame on its side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get the other side done but did manage to shape the filler piece to give me a head start on tomorrows work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with all the fab work in these frames I bet you can make your own frames from scratch , always look forward to your frame builds. you do some amazing work. can't imagine the tag on a frame. your friends are very fortunate to have you as part of their build.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Dec 17 2010, 01:56 AM~19349112
> *with all the fab work in these frames I bet you can make your own frames from scratch , always look forward to your frame builds. you do some amazing work. can't imagine the tag on a frame. your friends are very fortunate to have you as part of their build.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Dec 17 2010, 01:56 AM~19349112
> *with all the fab work in these frames I bet you can make your own frames from scratch , always look forward to your frame builds. you do some amazing work. can't imagine the tag on a frame. your friends are very fortunate to have you as part of their build.
> *


thats the funny part, HE THINKS were his friends when actually we just use him for his amazing werk :biggrin: 

sup B :wave: :wave:


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2010, 06:20 AM~19350530
> *thats the funny part, HE THINKS were his friends when actually we just use him for his amazing werk :biggrin:
> 
> sup B :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

SUPER CLEAN AND PARTICULAR WORK as always


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 17 2010, 12:15 AM~19348727-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:56 AM~19349112
> *with all the fab work in these frames I bet you can make your own frames from scratch , always look forward to your frame builds. you do some amazing work. can't imagine the tag on a frame. your friends are very fortunate to have you as part of their build.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking about doing a scratch built frame but honestly I like certain things about a stock frame that would be very difficult to duplicate. I'm really pleased with the look of this frame after chopping all the funky shapes off of it.
> 
> The last frame I did had $6000 in parts and materials alone and it had lightly modified stock suspension. It won't surprise me if the parts and materials are more than double that on this build. I'm fortunate to have a friend that deserves this work and has complete faith in my ability to build him something this over the top. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:20 AM~19350530
> *thats the funny part, HE THINKS were his friends when actually we just use him for his amazing werk :biggrin:
> 
> sup B :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your more of an aquaintance so you don't qualify for charity work. :cheesy:
> 
> You know what I'm up to, work, work, work...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Dec 17 2010, 02:54 PM~19353042
> *SUPER CLEAN AND PARTICULAR WORK as always
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:worship: my ADD gets in the way of even dreaming of doing work this technical and complicated, great job...


----------



## OUTHOPU

I have a hard time staying focused on one project myself. I'm always working on 3 or 4 different projects at once. I like to take small breaks some times just to be able to think more about the next step to make sure it's done the best way possible.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2010, 11:47 PM~19339562
> *More progress.
> 
> I repaired the body mount that was rotted. Cut out the rust and dropped a 1/8" plate in flush, then bored the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made the plates to cover the cut out section on the bottom of the rails. You can see the plates sitting on the frame horns near the coil pockets. I forgot to get a pic of them tacked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flipped the frame back over after that and bolted it back down to the jig. You can see the plate on the bottom now. I also cut out all the funky shaped metal in the curve of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new piece to finish boxing the original rails back together before moving on to the plating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started to stitch weld the press broke corner on permanetly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fill the plug welds the rest of the way when I put the frame on its side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get the other side done but did manage to shape the filler piece to give me a head start on tomorrows work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you gonna leave that lip on the inside so you can sit your hoses on top of it? Looks real good like always. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 18 2010, 12:24 AM~19357818
> *Are you gonna leave that lip on the inside so you can sit your hoses on top of it? Looks real good like always. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be adding another plate that will go from the edge of that lower lip to the top corner of the stock frame rail. I will also do a narrow strip to tie the inside plate to the press broke section (it's only welded to the stock right now) before capping that off. That way I'll have a super rigid center section that will look super clean.

I'm working on a plan to not have any lines running down the frame. I'm still working out a safe way to route the fuel lines so they are not visible. Your going to love this chassis when it's done I promise you that.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I'm sure you do but I'm gonna ask anyway. Do you have a basic idea on how you're gonna build this frame or are you coming up with ideas as you work on it. Like maybe some sketches or something.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 18 2010, 09:58 AM~19359604
> *I'm sure you do but I'm gonna ask anyway.  Do you have a basic idea on how you're gonna build this frame or are you coming up with ideas as you work on it.  Like maybe some sketches or something.
> *


I start with an idea of how I want it but then it starts to evolve from there. With every little modification it changes the over all look and that in turn gives me more ideas for other mods. I very rarely draw anything. I can visualize it in my head then it's just a matter of building it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Yetti here is are a couple pics to show what I was saying.

You can see how there is a small section of the stock frame rail between the press broke section and the middle plate.










I added the strip to tie the reinforcement plates together today.



















Now I'll do a plate that will cover all that up.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 05:41 PM~19362512
> *Yetti here is are a couple pics to show what I was saying.
> 
> You can see how there is a small section of the stock frame rail between the press broke section and the middle plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the strip to tie the reinforcement plates together today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll do a plate that will cover all that up.
> *


Should be PLENTY strong that's for sure. I bet you go through 2 44 pound spools on the frame alone. That's a lot of welding. Looks good B.


----------



## OUTHOPU

It may be a little over kill but the extra 30lbs or so is worth it to me. The mid section on these frames are so long and I don't want any twisting going on. 

I used 2 1/2 rolls of .030 on the G body. I'm going to do a lot more stitch welding on areas that get plated over to save some weight, time, and money.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Didn't get a lot more done due to my garage needing a major cleaning.

I did manage to make the new jig for relocating the upper A arm mounts.

Started by welding a sleeve to the factory ear to set the center line. The threaded rod slides through it for holding the joints.



















Once I had everything located I made the jig and removed the factory ears and tossed them in the scrap pile.



















The arms will not be using a cross bar anymore. They will have a double shear style bracket and camber/caster will be set using the threaded joints. No more hokey ass shims.


----------



## jucedin2years

^^Thats some wild shit. Lookin good.


----------



## DeeLoc

sick!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2010, 08:15 PM~19319868
> *Thanks. Good to see so many people enjoying and learning from my builds.
> I have always been big into audio since I was a kid and really never grew out of it.
> I don't really compare my work to any shops in terms of quality. At the end of the day a shop has to turn a profit and work needs to get done quickly to do that. I on the other hand don't care if I make $1 off of this build, it's all about quality and the finished product. All I know is when it's done I'm going to have a very hard time doing another one to a higher standard. Thanks.
> *


 enjoy lookin thru your threads


----------



## TAIB

allways the next level


----------



## KingsWood

Wow! :wow:


----------



## gasman

wow u were so busy u couldn't shoot pool on sat

hey u using the stock engine for this car it seems like this frame will be plenty heavy


----------



## StreetNShow

:wow: can't to see this frame


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks guys. I do expect this thing to be pretty wild looking when it's all done. My goal is to do everything in a style that I haven't seen on a lowrider before.




> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 19 2010, 09:41 AM~19366408
> *wow u were so busy u couldn't shoot pool on sat
> 
> hey u using the stock engine for this car it seems like this frame will be plenty heavy
> *


Your right I didn't have time. I'd rather spend my time in the garage getting as much work done as possible. If I'm not out there it doesn't get done. This a 1 man build 95% of the time.

The motor is getting freshened up and it's a 350 V8 not a 3.8 V6 it will be just fine.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 11:03 AM~19366469
> *Thanks guys. I do expect this thing to be pretty wild looking when it's all done. My goal is to do everything in a style that I haven't seen on a lowrider before.
> Your right I didn't have time. I'd rather spend my time in the garage getting as much work done as possible. If I'm not out there it doesn't get done. This a 1 man build 95% of the time.
> 
> The motor is getting freshened up and it's a 350 V8 not a 3.8 V6 it will be just fine.
> *


 :roflmao: Just use the old motor from the bonnie, I hear all the cool kids are using stock v6s these days.
Looking good b


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 19 2010, 10:09 AM~19366495
> *:roflmao: Just use the old motor from the bonnie, I hear all the cool kids are using stock v6s these days.
> Looking good b
> *


I would but I gave it to a friend of mine that needed a new boat anchor. :cheesy:


----------



## gasman

fuck both of yall, i'm getting the v-8 soon damn i found someone to build one for me


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 19 2010, 10:09 AM~19366495
> *:roflmao: Just use the old motor from the bonnie, I hear all the cool kids are using stock v6s these days.
> Looking good b
> *



and i hear most people in warren take all fucken day to build 1 car yet sell parts off of it for money


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 09:55 PM~19365090
> *Didn't get a lot more done due to my garage needing a major cleaning.
> 
> I did manage to make the new jig for relocating the upper A arm mounts.
> 
> Started by welding a sleeve to the factory ear to set the center line. The threaded rod slides through it for holding the joints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I had everything located I made the jig and removed the factory ears and tossed them in the scrap pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms will not be using a cross bar anymore. They will have a double shear style bracket and camber/caster will be set using the threaded joints. No more hokey ass shims.
> *


looking good you doing tubular upper, i still havent gotten my joints in i guess they had one of the machines break  , i was cutting and smoothing out peices on my frame the other day talking to my homie hes like you know no ones going to see that right....., im like yea but its all byrons fault for making a regular frame wrap look like nothing :angry: . looking real good keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 19 2010, 01:23 PM~19367316
> *looking good you doing tubular upper, i still havent gotten my joints in i guess they had one of the machines break  , i was cutting and smoothing out peices on my frame the other day talking to my homie hes like you know no ones going to see that right....., im like yea but its all byrons fault for making a regular frame wrap look like nothing :angry: . looking real good keep it up :biggrin:
> *


Actually you can blame D4LWoode and Big Pimpin. They're builds turned me into an obsessed fool. Here's the links for those who don't know about what I'm talking about. Yetti's is busting out some clean work lately too.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=316249&st=100

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289012&hl=

Right now my plan is tubular control arms using 2"x.250" wall DOM. It's going to be real tricky though since the radius on the dies I'll be using won't do super tight bends.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 10:45 AM~19367449
> *Actually you can blame D4LWoode and Big Pimpin. They're builds turned me into an obsessed fool. Here's the links for those who don't know about what I'm talking about. Yetti's is busting out some clean work lately too.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=316249&st=100
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289012&hl=
> 
> Right now my plan is tubular control arms using 2"x.250" wall DOM. It's going to be real tricky though since the radius on the dies I'll be using won't do super tight bends.*


definitely two of my favorite builds, the quality on those cars is insane, it feels half ass retarded sitting there for hours working on something thats not really gonna be seen but every time i walk by it, it bugs the hell out of me so i end up doing it :| 

cant wait to see how those come out, definitely setting the bar up high with this one


----------



## wannabelowrider

I can't wait to see the arms alone, let alone the whole frame. With the mounting points and all, its gonna be sick.

I never did like the tubular look but I'm sure after seeing these ones. My views will change.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Dec 19 2010, 02:00 PM~19367551-->
> 
> 
> 
> definitely two of my favorite builds, the quality on those cars is insane, it feels half ass retarded sitting there for hours working on something thats not really gonna be seen but every time i walk by it, it bugs the hell out of me so i end up doing it :|
> 
> cant wait to see how those come out, definitely setting the bar up high with this one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I'm just building this like a body will never be set on it. I'll know it's there and have pics to show what can't be seen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Dec 19 2010, 03:13 PM~19367909
> *I can't wait to see the arms alone, let alone the whole frame.  With the mounting points and all, its gonna be sick.
> 
> I never did like the tubular look but I'm sure after seeing these ones.  My views will change.
> *


I know not everybody is going to like the tubular stuff. They will look different also since they will be built with a much larger dia. tubing than the hot rod style of arms on the market.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 02:20 PM~19367962
> *Thats why I'm just building this like a body will never be set on it. I'll know it's there and have pics to show what can't be seen.
> I know not everybody is going to like the tubular stuff. They will look different also since they will be built with a much larger dia. tubing than the hot rod style of arms on the market.
> *


I LIKE THE TUBULAR STYLE, I THINK LOWRIDERS SHOULD MAKE USE OF THEM MORE OFTEN. GUYS WILL PUT 20 HOURS INTO MODIFYING A SET OF STOCK ARMS WHEN THEY COULD HAVE BUILT SOME NEW ONES THAT I THINK LOOK WAYYYY COOLER. 2'' IS PRETTY BIG, BUT IVE SEEN YOUR STUFF AND IM SURE YOU WILL MAKE IT FUNCTIONAL AS ALL HELL, AND LOOK GOOD AT THE SAME TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

I LOVED the way the arms on the Regal looked, with the high side arches and the access door for the balljoint. Those looked smooth as fuck!!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 12:45 PM~19367449
> *Actually you can blame D4LWoode and Big Pimpin. They're builds turned me into an obsessed fool. Here's the links for those who don't know about what I'm talking about. Yetti's is busting out some clean work lately too.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=316249&st=100
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289012&hl=
> 
> Right now my plan is tubular control arms using 2"x.250" wall DOM. It's going to be real tricky though since the radius on the dies I'll be using won't do super tight bends.
> *


You can't blame the mad things you're doing on us! :biggrin: This is a whole new level.


----------



## BIG D

What's up B...stellar work, as usual


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY+Dec 19 2010, 04:31 PM~19368373-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THE TUBULAR STYLE, I THINK LOWRIDERS SHOULD MAKE USE OF THEM MORE OFTEN. GUYS WILL PUT 20 HOURS INTO MODIFYING A SET OF STOCK ARMS WHEN THEY COULD HAVE BUILT SOME NEW ONES THAT I THINK LOOK WAYYYY  COOLER. 2'' IS PRETTY BIG, BUT IVE SEEN YOUR STUFF AND *IM SURE YOU WILL MAKE IT FUNCTIONAL AS ALL HELL, AND LOOK GOOD AT THE SAME TIME.* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:14 PM~19368616
> *I LOVED the way the arms on the Regal looked, with the high side arches and the access door for the balljoint.  Those looked smooth as fuck!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how those turned out but I don't like to duplicate anything if there is another way to do it. I'm really into one off custom work.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Royalty_@Dec 19 2010, 05:43 PM~19368818
> *You can't blame the mad things you're doing on us! :biggrin: This is a whole new level.
> *


The hell I can't. :cheesy: 

I never even worried about smoothing my welds before seeing what you guys were doing to street cars. Now I've just turned it all into this challenge for myself. Raising the bar for what a chassis build can be is just a bi-product of that.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Dec 19 2010, 06:24 PM~19369098
> *What's up B...stellar work, as usual
> *


Just trying to keep making progress on the rides. Thanks D.


----------



## fons

sup B :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider

So why did you decide to do some tubular arms (not Bill and Ted's tubular neither lol)?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 19 2010, 10:18 PM~19371612
> *So why did you decide to do some tubular arms (not Bill and Ted's tubular neither lol)?
> *


Because the build was far too simple so far :uh:











































:biggrin:
This frame should be going into a lowriding museum, keep up the good work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by fons+Dec 19 2010, 07:03 PM~19369324-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup B  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just steady putting in work where ever time allows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:18 PM~19371612
> *So why did you decide to do some tubular arms (not Bill and Ted's tubular neither lol)?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should leave a cleaner look. I don't like the crossbar and having to use shims to align the front end. I also hate the way the factory ears on the frame look and this allows me to get rid of yet another eye sore. Plus it's just another way of standing out from the crowd.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Dec 20 2010, 12:04 AM~19371985
> *Because the build was far too simple so far :uh:
> :biggrin:
> This frame should be going into a lowriding museum, keep up the good work!
> *


The only place it's going is in the streets. It will be driven and abused as all cars should. That is what I'll get the most satisfaction from, seeing a above show quality frame on the streets not a dam turn table.  


I'll have some more pics tomorrow. I spent tonight laying out templates and cutting plate. :burn:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 09:31 PM~19372227
> *The only place it's going is in the streets. It will be driven and abused as all cars should. That is what I'll get the most satisfaction from, seeing a above show quality frame on the streets not a dam turn table.
> I'll have some more pics tomorrow. I spent tonight laying out templates and cutting plate. :burn:
> *


that's what its all about, if you put all this time, work, and money into a car you better enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## wannahop

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 19 2010, 11:58 PM~19372831
> *that's what its all about, if you put all this time, work, and money into a car you better enjoy it to the fullest
> *


All my cars get drivin (if there together) the only reason I put money and work into my cars is to enjoy them. This was a daily low untill we had all these bright ideas lol. It will get driven trust me


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Dec 20 2010, 08:52 PM~19379870
> *All my cars get drivin (if there together) the only reason I put money and work into my cars is to enjoy them. This was a daily low untill we had all these bright ideas lol. It will get driven trust me
> *


fuck yea.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Why do peeps do that shit? They put all this time and money into a car with high end components and chrome and what not, and don't even cruise the fucker. I have a cuzn who does that too but never understood why. I'd wanna cruise till the wheels fall off. Ya Dig :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Dec 20 2010, 07:52 PM~19379870
> *All my cars get drivin (if there together) the only reason I put money and work into my cars is to enjoy them. This was a daily low untill we had all these bright ideas lol. It will get driven trust me
> *


yeah thatll happen mines torn ton pieces too :biggrin:


----------



## Gdog

Why build it if you ain't gonna show it off???? :biggrin: As usual Byron really nice work



Got a bunch of work done on the Du Lac Crapdeville come take a look when ya got some time.Gene


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

hey b! it was good seeing you couple weeks ago..frame looking good and love the arms idea. thats going to be sick as hell..








ill see you later man..


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks man.

I'm finally back to work on this again.

Trimmed the top edge flush on both side rails.



















Cut the arch plates and got both outside sections welded on. They still need final trimming.



















As I always try to do, the arch and side rail meet at a 45 and both pieces are bevelled for good penetration and joint strength. I also make sure the plates touch.



















Then I had a battery explode on my powered C clamp. Sounded like a dam bomb went off. I was standing about 2 feet away, luckily with my back turned to it. It was my own dumb fault. I had the batteries charging and was grinding to close to them without covering them. Won't make that mistake again. :wow: 










I added an extra piece of 1/8" plate that extends beyond the seam of the inside plate another 4". This area is the most stressed by the weight of the set up thats why I added this extra strip. I'll get the other side tomorrow then trim everything up.


----------



## Still Hated

Speechless so far.................


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2010, 02:19 AM~19436888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn dude :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider

This may be a dumb question but...are you using cardboard or something similar to make ur patterns?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 28 2010, 05:30 PM~19441646-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn dude :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I said. I'm lucky I didn't get injured somehow. There were pieces of the case all over the garage and battery acid was all over the place.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Dec 28 2010, 06:04 PM~19441895
> *This may be a dumb question but...are you using cardboard or something similar to make ur patterns?
> *


I use thin cardboard (usually cereal boxes) for the smaller templates. I used some paper for masking cars for paint on the big arch sections.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2010, 06:25 PM~19443026
> *I use thin cardboard (usually cereal boxes) for the smaller templates. I used some paper for masking cars for paint on the big arch sections.
> *


I kinda figured it was a more flexible material than cardboard but I wasn't sure. Damn you must eat a lot of cereal :roflmao: J/K

But that wouldn't work for me since I eat the Malt O Meal brand (the kind that comes in a bag) :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 28 2010, 09:54 PM~19443828
> *I kinda figured it was a more flexible material than cardboard but I wasn't sure.  Damn you must eat a lot of cereal  :roflmao:      J/K
> 
> But that wouldn't work for me since I eat the Malt O Meal brand (the kind that comes in a bag)  :biggrin:
> *


As a matter of fact I do eat a lot of cereal and I have my daughter to help empty those boxes. 24 pack of can pop gives you a nice large piece of cardboard when you break it down also.  



Welded on the other plate. The 1/8" plate I'm using was painted at one point if anybody was wondering why I have all these different colored sections. I just grind the paint from where I'm welding. It's all getting covered by fresh 3/16" plate so I'm not concerned about how it looks.










Trimmed the top edge of the arches.



















Then flipped the frame and did a rough cut with the torch on the lower edge. I'll trim those down tomorrow.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2010, 12:19 AM~19436888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We had the exactly same thing happen to us before. KKKKAAABBBBOOOOMMM!


Work looks awesome as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 29 2010, 01:48 AM~19447270
> *We had the exactly same thing happen to us before.  KKKKAAABBBBOOOOMMM!
> Work looks awesome as usual.  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: ain't no lying when you say it sounds like a bomb. :rofl: had that happen to me when I hit the switch after charging my batteries.


----------



## lo68impala

ttt for the michigan rider, custom car builder


----------



## 85eldoCE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

so are u doubling up in some spots


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT. I remember a hoppers battery at the super show blew up and acid all over everybody. Fukd my new shirt up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2010, 09:25 PM~19443026
> *Thats what I said. I'm lucky I didn't get injured somehow. There were pieces of the case all over the garage and battery acid was all over the place.
> I use thin cardboard (usually cereal boxes) for the smaller templates. I used some paper for masking cars for paint on the big arch sections.
> *


i had a battery blow up in my face before, actually 2 times, but never like that.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Dec 29 2010, 03:48 AM~19447270-->
> 
> 
> 
> We had the exactly same thing happen to us before.  KKKKAAABBBBOOOOMMM!
> Work looks awesome as usual.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:52 AM~19447398
> *:yes: ain't no lying when you say it sounds like a bomb. :rofl: had that happen to me when I hit the switch after charging my batteries.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 29 2010, 02:26 PM~19449523
> *TTT. I remember a hoppers battery at the super show blew up and acid all over everybody. Fukd my new shirt up.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 03:07 PM~19449803
> *i had a battery blow up in my face before, actually 2 times, but never like that.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I'm not the only one thats had the joy of exploding a battery. Thanks pimpin, I'm still waiting waiting to see what you put together next.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85eldoCE_@Dec 29 2010, 11:35 AM~19448386
> *so are u doubling up in some spots
> *


Yes. I'm doing a layer of 1/8" in some areas and then covering that with 3/16". This allows me to gain strength where needed without using thicker plate on the entire frame. I'm trying to keep from adding more weight than needed since this is going to be a street car and will be driven as much as the weather allows.



> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 29 2010, 08:31 AM~19447655
> *ttt for the michigan rider, custom car builder
> *


I'm doing my part to add to the local scene thats for sure. Thanks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

this frame is too nice to put under a car,


you can just take this to a show by itself


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 29 2010, 09:50 PM~19452652
> *Well at least I'm not the only one thats had the joy of exploding a battery. Thanks pimpin, I'm still waiting waiting to see what you put together next.
> 
> *


i traded cdblazin on here some cadillac parts for 2 jbl open air subs, so when i get paid here in a few days i am going to redo the stereo, but i have to take the seats and carpet out to do it, so when its above 30 degrees sometime ill have some new pics up  only lowrider on the road with a minidisc player stereo lol


----------



## Gdog

Glad you didn't damage your self  Had a boss many moon ago asked me why I replaced so many batteries in our truck fleet and I told him"cause they're bad why else?" I guess he knew less than I thought he did because he walked over to the core pile popped some caps off and stuck his zippo over the holes to look in them,three of them went off knocking him on his ass and covering him with debris, dumbass was lucky he wore glasses, after I picked him up and rinsed him off he looked like a reverse racoon bright red face and white white rings around his eyes.Side benefit was he rarely came to the shop anymore. :biggrin: Lookin good B.


----------



## dougy83

havent been in here for a while u do sum badass work the battery exploding is scary i had 1 pop on me n my brothers face i went deaf for a few minutes n kinda blacked out n got acid in our eyes we had to go to the hosp n get our eyes flushed out mine werent to bad but my bro burned a layer off his eyes he had a nasty film on itfor like a week but ever since then i get a lil nervous around batts


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## OUTHOPU

Started working on the front coil pockets.

First step was to find the true center of the coil pocket. I used a top cup for a coilover set up and a length of DOM tube to locate it in the coil opening then squared up the tubing and made some reference marks. 










Laid out my cut line and had at it.



















I also removed the ugly hump. I'll make a straight edge out of it when plating the outside frame rail.










This is a pic of the passenger side since I forgot to get the before pic of the drivers.










Made a sleeve for the coil pocket to give it a clean look. I'll be doing this the same way I do the body mount openings.










I'll be able to tie it into the stock frame for a bit more strength also.










No more ugly ass opening, just a perfect circle. This will also prevent any chance of a coil hanging up on the stock lip.










It will be trimmed flush after all the plating is completed.


----------



## PJIZZLE

:worship: :h5: great work dude. hey what ever happen wit dem x frames u were doing a while back


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PJIZZLE_@Jan 3 2011, 08:03 PM~19493261
> *:worship:  :h5: great work dude. hey what ever happen wit dem x frames u were doing a while back
> *


Well it seems like I'm not destine to do a X frame because the first one the dude ran out of cash and the 2nd one was for the guy I'm building this for and he decided to sell car.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2010, 12:19 AM~19436888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a battery explode on my powered C clamp. Sounded like a dam bomb went off. I was standing about 2 feet away, luckily with my back turned to it. It was my own dumb fault. I had the batteries charging and was grinding to close to them without covering them. Won't make that mistake again. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had this happen to me in a trunk i was bent over listening for the click i guess the plates inside had made contact (the clicking) it arced and BOOM destroyed a pair of pants and a tshirt but not me :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19493230
> *Started working on the front coil pockets.
> 
> First step was to find the true center of the coil pocket. I used a top cup for a coilover set up and a length of DOM tube to locate it in the coil opening then squared up the tubing and made some reference marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out my cut line and had at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also removed the ugly hump. I'll make a straight edge out of it when plating the outside frame rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of the passenger side since I forgot to get the before pic of the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a sleeve for the coil pocket to give it a clean look. I'll be doing this the same way I do the body mount openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to tie it into the stock frame for a bit more strength also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more ugly ass opening, just a perfect circle. This will also prevent any chance of a coil hanging up on the stock lip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be trimmed flush after all the plating is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 3 2011, 05:00 PM~19493230
> *Started working on the front coil pockets.
> 
> First step was to find the true center of the coil pocket. I used a top cup for a coilover set up and a length of DOM tube to locate it in the coil opening then squared up the tubing and made some reference marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out my cut line and had at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also removed the ugly hump. I'll make a straight edge out of it when plating the outside frame rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of the passenger side since I forgot to get the before pic of the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a sleeve for the coil pocket to give it a clean look. I'll be doing this the same way I do the body mount openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to tie it into the stock frame for a bit more strength also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more ugly ass opening, just a perfect circle. This will also prevent any chance of a coil hanging up on the stock lip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be trimmed flush after all the plating is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damnit ima stop looking at this thread or im never gona be happy with my frame.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn dude; you make that shit look easy as hell. I'm sure that your ideas take a lot of thinking and figuring. Maybe even some restless nights of laying in bed and thinking of every angle. It all looks good tho. Keep it up dawg


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 3 2011, 08:36 PM~19493618-->
> 
> 
> 
> i had this happen to me in a trunk  i was bent over listening for the click  i guess the plates inside had made contact (the clicking)  it arced and BOOM  destroyed a pair of pants and a tshirt but not me  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this much. I'll be much more carefull around my batteries from now on. I always knew there was some risk but just not on that scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19493730
> *Very nice work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 3 2011, 08:54 PM~19493839
> *:wow: damnit ima stop looking at this thread or im never gona be happy with my frame.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know your hook on this build like crack. Your not the only one that isn't going to be happy with your own frame. Mine looks like shit compared to this.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Jan 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19494760
> *Damn dude; you make that shit look easy as hell.  I'm sure that your ideas take a lot of thinking and figuring. Maybe even some restless nights of laying in bed and thinking of every angle.  It all looks good tho.  Keep it up dawg
> *


Thanks.
Some stuff comes easy other stuff takes a lot of head scratching to sort out. Thats why sometimes I jump around on the frame. If I can't come up with a slick way of doing something I'll move on to another task and come back to it when I figure it out. I've been debating what to do on the coil sleeve for over a week. Oh and yes I do lose a considerable amount of sleep over this shit.





I got back out there and finished the other pocket. Like I said they will get trimmed down later.










Managed to get the bottom of the rear arches ground down.










I'll be reshaping the rear frame horns also and deleting the bumper shocks as well.
The plate is trimmed to the new shape.










Now to get some sleep and do it all again tomorrow.
:burn:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19494760
> *Damn dude; you make that shit look easy as hell.  I'm sure that your ideas take a lot of thinking and figuring. Maybe even some restless nights of laying in bed and thinking of every angle.  It all looks good tho.  Keep it up dawg
> *



Thinking and figuring should be more common. I like being able to distinguish a high end build from a basic install by means other than the finish of the parts. Hopefully Byron has opened up a whole new box for lowrider builders. He will always have my respect for being just about the only person in recent history thats can build a lowrider chassis that gets me excited, as a chassis/suspension enthusiast. Although I'm sure we'll have plenty of e-arguments in the future. :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

Build is off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 3 2011, 11:32 PM~19497238
> *Thinking and figuring should be more common. I like being able to distinguish a high end build from a basic install by means other than the finish of the parts. Hopefully Byron has opened up a whole new box for lowrider builders. He will always have my respect for being just about the only person in recent history thats can build a lowrider chassis that gets me excited, as a chassis/suspension enthusiast. Although I'm sure we'll have plenty of e-arguments in the future.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes and another plus is that there isn't any negative vibes in these topics whatsoever and that I can appreciate. I too have a lot of respect for Byron even tho I don't know him personally. He's helped me out more than other people do. Don't get me wrong cuz there are a lot of guys on here that won't hesitate to help out a fellow rider with tips and ideas and what not but on the other hand there are a lot of str8 assholes on here too.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

awesome work


----------



## 79 cutty

This isn't a true LIL topic without some sort of E-argument so someone needs to start one! :biggrin: 


Outside of that the frame is looking good man. A lot of tiny little details in the build, and a couple I would have liked to implement into my frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Jan 4 2011, 01:32 AM~19497238-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking and figuring should be more common. I like being able to distinguish a high end build from a basic install by means other than the finish of the parts. Hopefully Byron has opened up a whole new box for lowrider builders. He will always have my respect for being just about the only person in recent history thats can build a lowrider chassis that gets me excited, as a chassis/suspension enthusiast. Although I'm sure we'll have plenty of e-arguments in the future.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is a lot of my ideas are just improvements or refinements of what I've seen others do. It's my goal to take this frame/chassis as far as possible in a new direction while maintaining the highest possible level of quality and crafstmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 09:37 AM~19498728
> *Yes and another plus is that there isn't any negative vibes in these topics whatsoever and that I can appreciate.  I too have a lot of respect for Byron even tho I don't know him personally.  He's helped me out more than other people do.  Don't get me wrong cuz there are a lot of guys on here that won't hesitate to help out a fellow rider with tips and ideas and what not but on the other hand there are a lot of str8 assholes on here too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big part of why my topics stay positive is that I try (although I don't always succeed) not to shit on others work on here and start a pissing contest. That way I don't have some clown talking shit in my posts. I could easily point out flaws in others work but instead I chose to show how to do things the right way and keep to myself. I'm always happy to give somebody advice if I see they are putting in work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 4 2011, 02:15 PM~19500463
> *This isn't a true LIL topic without some sort of E-argument so someone needs to start one!  :biggrin:
> Outside of that the frame is looking good man. A lot of tiny little details in the build, and a couple I would have liked to implement into my frame.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can make some G-body jokes if you want. :cheesy:
> 
> I'm super pleased with how the outside of the arches laid down. Now I just need to get the rest to go on that nice. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 03:19 AM~19497950
> * Build is off the hook  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Jan 4 2011, 12:48 PM~19499825
> *awesome work
> *


Thanks fellas.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 12:58 PM~19500730
> *A big part of why my topics stay positive is that I try (although I don't always succeed) not to shit on others work on here and start a pissing contest. That way I don't have some clown talking shit in my posts. I could easily point out flaws in others work but instead I chose to show how to do things the right way and keep to myself. I'm always happy to give somebody advice if I see they are putting in work.
> 
> *


 But some people don't mind some old fashion critisism without the sugar coating. But at the same time; some people are just all too sensitive nowadays, so I can see where you're coming from on why you just keep your opinions to yourself. Now if someone asks for some straight up input then that's another story


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 4 2011, 03:10 PM~19500830
> *But some people don't mind some old fashion critisism without the sugar coating.  But at the same time; some people are just all too sensitive nowadays, so I can see where you're coming from on why you just keep your opinions to yourself.  Now if someone asks for some straight up input then that's another story
> *




Exactly.






I got started on the inner arches and tail end today.



Started with adding a 2"x2"x3/16" tube to the factory brace. All the joints were coped and bevelled for a tight fit.














































I changed the shape of the frame to make things flow nicer. The top plates will meet up with the side plate to box in the gap left by the new shape.



















After spending way too long on that piece I made a plate bender up for doing the other side.
I just clamp it to the table slide the plate in and lift the plate until I get the curve needed. This will save me so time on the other plates.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:wave: whats up b. like the idea for the coil pocket.. .. always amaze. frame looking good, :thumbsup:


----------



## topless deuce




----------



## wannabelowrider

that coil pocket is AIIGHT :biggrin: 

that bender is bad ass tho :thumbsup:


----------



## CANUHOP

Awesome build man, amazing attention to detail and very innovative thinking going into this for sure-top notch my good man! That plate bender is an excellent idea-I will definitely build one in the near future. Keep up the good work, very inspirational.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 4 2011, 07:06 PM~19502138
> *that coil pocket is AIIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> that bender is bad ass tho :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## gasman

hey what color is this frame going to be


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks again guys.



> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 4 2011, 08:08 PM~19503420
> *hey what color is this frame going to be
> *


Pink with purple accents. :biggrin: 











Got back at it and finished fitting the inner arches tonight.





































This is why I make oversized plates and final trim them after the are welded on. Now I know that the top plates will touch the side plates with no gaps due to poor plate alignment.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 11:04 PM~19506671
> *
> Got back at it and finished fitting the inner arches tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I make oversized plates and final trim them after the are welded on. Now I know that the top plates will touch the side plates with no gaps due to poor plate alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking bad ass homie :worship:


----------



## MR.MEMO

looks awesome! good work so far how many hours do you have in it so far?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 01:58 PM~19500730
> *
> I can make some G-body jokes if you want. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *



i was gonna do that


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup looney tune. How have things been? I gotta find some time to swing thru.


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 10:05 PM~19501166
> *[/color]
> 
> Exactly.
> I got started on the inner arches and tail end today.
> Started with adding a 2"x2"x3/16" tube to the factory brace. All the joints were coped and bevelled for a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice,
I made a shortcut there and pulled the lame original bar out and welded a straight bar in.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82+Jan 5 2011, 12:07 AM~19506713-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking bad ass homie :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:48 AM~19507146
> *looks awesome! good work so far how many hours do you have in it so far?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really keeping track. I'm not doing it for money so there really is no need. I don't rush anything and the hours just pile up quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 5 2011, 02:50 AM~19508126
> *i was gonna do that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 07:36 AM~19508708
> *Sup looney tune. How have things been? I gotta find some time to swing thru.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not hard to find. I'm either in the garage or in bed sleeping (no-****), give me a ring when you want to come through. Will I need to talk to your wife for you to get a shop pass for a couple of hours. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-weatmaster_@Jan 5 2011, 08:28 AM~19508821
> *Nice,
> I made a shortcut there and pulled the lame original bar out and welded a straight bar in.
> *


I'll be doing more with that area still. That bar won't even be seen when I'm done.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 12:58 PM~19500730
> *
> I can make some G-body jokes if you want. :cheesy:
> 
> I'm super pleased with how the outside of the arches laid down. Now I just need to get the rest to go on that nice. hno:
> *


That would be inappropriate because I know some people working on G bodies. :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

lol a pink frame??


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 5 2011, 11:42 AM~19509633
> *lol a pink frame??
> *


It will match the interior and vinyl top. :cheesy:


----------



## gasman

well if thats what willie likes


----------



## Gdog

Got the frame flipped today, got a little behind because Chris had to go into the hospital to get an emergency appendectomy. Glad I waited cause I might have gotten coil pockets done and wouldn't have seen that cool idea intime to have "borrowed it" for the DuLacs frame also do you know if there is enough room in the rear for a 2x3 tube edgewise where you put the 2x2? as usual the work superb the ideas great. Gene :wow:


----------



## 85eldoCE

every time i come in here and check out ur work i feel like quitting mine but u keep me motivated to keep going positive talk no bullshitin 
u do every thing to the highest degree second to none


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Gdog_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19512931
> *Got the frame flipped today, got a little behind because Chris had to go into the hospital to get an emergency appendectomy. Glad I waited cause I might have gotten coil pockets done and wouldn't have seen that cool idea intime to have "borrowed it" for the DuLacs frame also do you know if there is enough room in the rear for a 2x3 tube edgewise where you put the 2x2? as usual the work superb the ideas great.  Gene :wow:
> *


I was in the hospital last winter for the same thing.

The 2x3" would be real close to hitting the filler spout on the tank. It would have to be cut into the V shape of the stock piece and hang down another 3/4" to make sure it would clear.



> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:21 PM~19512955
> *every time i come in here and check out ur work i feel like quitting mine but u keep me motivated to keep going positive talk no bullshitin
> u do every thing to the highest degree second to none
> *


Just do the best job your skills/tools will allow you to do. Everybody has to start somewhere. I've been customizing cars for close to cars 20 years and have been doing lot's of welding and fab work for the last 5 so I've put the time in to get to this level. Remember it's always better to try and achieve perfection, because if you fall short you still end up with something good.

Thanks guys.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 10:04 PM~19506671
> *Thanks again guys.
> Pink with purple accents. :biggrin:
> Got back at it and finished fitting the inner arches tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I make oversized plates and final trim them after the are welded on. Now I know that the top plates will touch the side plates with no gaps due to poor plate alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are you the real iron man? :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2011, 06:08 PM~19513972
> *I was in the hospital last winter for the same thing.
> 
> The 2x3" would be real close to hitting the filler spout on the tank. It would have to be cut into the V shape of the stock piece and hang down another 3/4" to make sure it would clear.
> Just do the best job your skills/tools will allow you to do. Everybody has to start somewhere. I've been customizing cars for close to cars 20 years and have been doing lot's of welding and fab work for the last 5 so I've put the time in to get to this level. Remember it's always better to try and achieve perfection, because if you fall short you still end up with something good.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> *



whats an appendectomy? and were you ok?


----------



## regal85




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Jan 5 2011, 08:14 PM~19514035-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you the real iron man?  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I get done breathing in all these metal shavings I may just turn into him. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jan 5 2011, 08:16 PM~19514060
> *whats an  appendectomy? and were you ok?
> *


Removal of appendix. I pulled through, it was just the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life nothing too big. Shit I was in the garage 48 hours after surgery trying to make up for lost time. 














Slow day today just messed around doing a little more cosmetic surgery.
Now you see the ugly hump...










Now you don't...



















Also tackled the last gap left from the belly pinch.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Holy shit man I didn't know you were a magician too :roflmao: 

J/K 
frame is looking real sleek bro. Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've been holding out on showing you guys the magic wand, I thought it may spoil it for everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Meh, still not a g body frame! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19514060
> *whats an  appendectomy? and were you ok?
> *


when you have ur appendix removed. nobody knows what its for, but sometimes they swell up and burst...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> Shit I was in the garage 48 hours after surgery trying to make up for lost time.
> 
> 
> [\quote]
> 
> gangstah :h5:


----------



## Por313Vida

good stuff!


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 6 2011, 06:50 AM~19519422
> *when you have ur appendix removed. nobody knows what its for, but sometimes they swell up and burst...
> *


I had mine removed about 5 years ago. I had a bad ass stomach ache and went to the ER. Turns out my appendix needed to be taken out. I told the doctors that I thought my stomach hurt from the chicken nuggets I ate at McDonald's the day before :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 6 2011, 01:29 PM~19520595
> *I had mine removed about 5 years ago.  I had a bad ass stomach ache and went to the ER.  Turns out my appendix needed to be taken out.  I told the doctors that I thought my stomach hurt from the chicken nuggets I ate at McDonald's the day before  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i always wondered what it would feel like if ur appendix was going to burst... i take it you just kind of know, huh? when u get to the hospital how do they know its appendicitis?


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 6 2011, 02:24 PM~19522416
> *i always wondered what it would feel like if ur appendix was going to burst... i take it you just kind of know, huh? when u get to the hospital how do they know its appendicitis?
> *


Actually I didn't even know it was my appendix. I just had like a real bad stomach ache for maybe 2 days and I couldn't take it anymore and decided to go in. Good thing I did when I did. When they burst inside is not good t all cuz they have poisons and can mess you up good.


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2011, 09:43 PM~19516637
> *After I get done breathing in all these metal shavings I may just turn into him. :cheesy:
> Removal of appendix. I pulled through, it was just the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life nothing too big. Shit I was in the garage 48 hours after surgery trying to make up for lost time.
> Slow day today just messed around doing a little more cosmetic surgery.
> Now you see the ugly hump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tackled the last gap left from the belly pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i feel ya homie 2yrs ago i had a motorcycle accident and after getting home with bruised ribs i was in the garage finishing a car for a friend lol its what we do!
:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Jan 6 2011, 06:41 PM~19523604
> *i feel ya homie 2yrs ago i had a motorcycle accident and after getting home with bruised ribs i was in the garage finishing a car for a friend lol  its what we do! :biggrin:
> *


It's the only way it gets done. I build almost everything on my own. Wannahop comes by and hangs out when he can to lend a hand lifting or moving shit and we bounce ideas back and forth other than that the rest is up to me. I kind of like it that way though, I just get focused on putting in work and have at it.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2011, 06:37 AM~19519212
> *I've been holding out on showing you guys the magic wand, I thought it may spoil it for everybody. :biggrin:
> *


Hey hey, nobody WANTS to see your magic wand buddy. Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 6 2011, 07:14 PM~19523907
> *Hey hey, nobody WANTS to see your magic wand buddy. Lol
> *


 :nosad: 





Finished reshaping the other coil pocket then got started on plating the outer rails up front.










No heat was used at all to form this piece. It extends all the way to the bumper mount also.


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2011, 09:43 PM~19516637
> *After I get done breathing in all these metal shavings I may just turn into him. :cheesy:
> Removal of appendix. I pulled through, it was just the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life nothing too big. Shit I was in the garage 48 hours after surgery trying to make up for lost time.
> Slow day today just messed around doing a little more cosmetic surgery.
> Now you see the ugly hump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tackled the last gap left from the belly pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what ever you do for a living u need to catch a flight to cali set up shop and make a name for yourself the work is flawless keep up the good work


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 6 2011, 06:56 PM~19523303
> *Actually  I didn't even know it was my appendix.  I just had like a real bad stomach ache for maybe 2 days and I couldn't take it anymore and decided to go in.  Good thing I did when I did.  When they burst inside is not good t all cuz they have poisons and can mess you up good.
> *


hno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Man Deja vu I came in frOm the garage working on a regal I told my wife babe I gotta pee but I can't next thing I was in full kidney shutdown I got to pass my first kidney stone the worst part is even when I thought I was goin to die I still couldn't keep looking at my hot nurses ass :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Stoner moment I mean I couldn't stop looking at my hot nurses ass sorry I smoked some hash this morning


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 7 2011, 06:55 AM~19529109
> *Stoner moment I mean I couldn't stop looking at my hot nurses ass sorry I smoked some hash this morning
> *


:h5:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 7 2011, 12:46 AM~19527473
> *what ever you do for a  living u need to catch a flight to cali set up shop and make a name for yourself the work is flawless keep up the good work
> *


Thanks a lot for the props but I'll pass on that. Very few people are patient enough and willing to pay the price or for this type of work. I'd have to charge insane money to make enough profit for it to be sustainable. I also have no interest in making my frame work available to others anymore. I'm building for myself and my homie that owns this ride and thats it. If somebody wants it they are going to have to put in work and duplicate it. I post all my work to encourage others to do just that.

My work is true 1 off custom work and I aim to keep it that way.


----------



## gasman

damn b. i wanted to get a cutlass frame done next as a hopper whats up with that


----------



## MR.MEMO

Man. I would imagine you have at least 140 hours in that frame at $85 an hour that's $11900. Would That be in the ballpark to make it worthwhile? :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## gasman

hey i thought my frame came with a warrenty if something happens. i got a outhopu built frame


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 7 2011, 10:41 AM~19529595
> *damn b. i wanted to get a cutlass frame done next as a hopper whats up with that
> *


There's plenty of other places to get that done at and for a lot less than I'd have to charge for it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 7 2011, 09:55 AM~19529109
> *Stoner moment I mean I couldn't stop looking at my hot nurses ass sorry I smoked some hash this morning
> *


have u ever eaten hash?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO+Jan 7 2011, 10:44 AM~19529613-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man. I would imagine you have at least 140 hours in that frame at $85 an hour that's $11900. Would That be in the ballpark to make it worthwhile?  :dunno:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything takes a long time the way I do it. I would guess I'm at around 400 hours already. The time in the garage is only part of it, theres lots of hours worth of researching parts online and sorting out what materials to use. By the time it's a painted roller ready to slide under the body I'd be willing to say we are talking 1500 hours or more. The parts, materials, and consumables total is already close to $10k on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 10:45 AM~19529625
> *hey i thought my frame came with a warrenty if something happens. i got a outhopu built frame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'd say a roll over and write off of the car I built it for would make any said warranty null and void. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jan 7 2011, 11:06 AM~19529752
> *have u ever eaten hash?
> *


Lets keep on topic here and use some PMs for this type of stuff


----------



## MR.MEMO

man i underestimated a little :lol: 400 hours now your talking hot rod money there. you can be the Troy Trepanier of the lowrider community if you did open a shop. But usually us lowriders are the cheapest car customizers in the world thats why most of us work on our own stuff


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the other outer rail plated.










45ed and bevelled the weld joint same as the others.



















To make sure both side were as close to identical in shape as possible I trimmed my original template to match the first plate after it was trimmed to its final shape.










Then I just flipped it over and clamped it to the other side and traced it out and did the final trimming.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 7 2011, 07:54 PM~19534157
> *man i underestimated a little :lol: 400 hours now your talking hot rod money there. you can be the Troy Trepanier of the lowrider community if you did open a shop. But usually us lowriders are the cheapest car customizers in the world thats why most of us work on our own stuff *


That sums it up.


----------



## Pure Xtc

nice work homie!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 08:48 PM~19534101
> *Everything takes a long time the way I do it. I would guess I'm at around 400 hours already. The time in the garage is only part of it, theres lots of hours worth of researching parts online and sorting out what materials to use.  By the time it's a painted roller ready to slide under the body I'd be willing to say we are talking 1500 hours or more. The parts, materials, and consumables total is already close to $10k on it's own.
> Well I'd say a roll over and write off of the car I built it for  would make any said warranty null and void.  :dunno:
> Lets keep on topic here and use some PMs for this type of stuff
> *


sorry, off topic fucks with my sense of direction


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 08:57 PM~19534177
> *That sums it up.
> *


:dunno: its true, i dont let anyone touch my cadillac, i had to have the transmission fixed, and i took it out and brought it to a shop...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jan 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19534186-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, off topic fucks with my sense of direction
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, I was just getting you redirected.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jan 7 2011, 07:59 PM~19534201
> *:dunno: its true, i dont let anyone touch my cadillac, i had to have the transmission fixed, and i took it out and brought it to a shop...
> *


Same here, the fewer people in the mix the less likely you are to have problems with the finished product.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn bro, those plates fit together like a damn puzzle, but that doesn't surprise me coming from you.

Gotta love that Mountain Dew :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

No wonder you can work so many hours on a frame, drinking all that Mountain DEW by the case must keep you up all night...


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Jan 7 2011, 07:57 PM~19534183-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. You should see another order for a couple more plaques from us by spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 09:55 PM~19535253
> *Damn bro, those plates fit together like a damn puzzle, but that doesn't surprise me coming from you.
> 
> Gotta love that Mountain Dew :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fitting the plates together this tight is what really kills me on time. There just isn't a fast way to do it that doesn't leave oversized gaps and pockets between the plates. That the other reason I'm trying to do as big of a section as possible in one piece, to save on joining them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Level33_@Jan 7 2011, 11:40 PM~19536289
> *No wonder you can work so many hours on a frame, drinking all that Mountain DEW by the case must keep you up all night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll sleep when I'm dead.

" I'm all hopped up on Mountain Dew grandpa" 
:run: :run: :run: :sprint: 




I'm never satisfied.

After seeing how nice and swoopy the frame is starting to look I couldn't leave this pointed nose on her.










So I cut it off and reshaped it.


----------



## TWEEDY

Looking good byron :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

So I cut it off and reshaped it.



























[/quote]

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

damn u left nothing untouched amazing work homie amazing amazing amazing 

AMAZING 
AMAZING


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 7 2011, 10:40 PM~19536289
> *No wonder you can work so many hours on a frame, drinking all that Mountain DEW by the case must keep you up all night...
> *



i use bud light boxes :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Jan 8 2011, 03:19 AM~19537878-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good byron :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 02:24 PM~19540297
> *damn u left nothing untouched amazing work homie amazing amazing amazing
> 
> AMAZING
> AMAZING
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's the point. It's not truly custom if there's another like it. I have a few more tricks planned. When I'm done the only section that will be the shape of the stock is the center section top rail, every other inch will be reworked or reshaped in some way shape or form.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-droppen98_@Jan 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19540790
> *i use bud light boxes :biggrin:
> *


I'll stick to the dew. This build would end up in the hydraulics wows topic if I was drinking on the job.


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 02:51 PM~19541305
> *Thanks.
> Thanks. That's the point. It's not truly custom if there's another like it. I have a few more tricks planned. When I'm done the only section that will be the shape of the stock is the center section top rail, every other inch will be reworked or reshaped in some way shape or form.
> I'll stick to the dew. This build would end up in the hydraulics wows topic if I was drinking on the job.
> *


:wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Did some more work on the coil pockets today.

I cut the opening out to accept a donut and then welded it in nice and square.










I also went over the factory welds after welding them in.










Set the cylinders up to check to make sure everything was nice and square both front to back and side to side.




























Now I can move forward with plating the top and I'll know where to bore the hole from underneath for the cylinder.


----------



## weatmaster

Nice work - as always.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x2


----------



## BRAVO

amazing work as usual...What are u using for heat in that tropic MI winter?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 10:47 PM~19544306
> *Did some more work on the coil pockets today.
> 
> I cut the opening out to accept a donut and then welded it in nice and square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the factory welds after welding them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the cylinders up to check to make sure everything was nice and square both front to back and side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move forward with plating the top and I'll know where to bore the hole from underneath for the cylinder.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 9 2011, 04:35 PM~19548601
> *amazing work as usual...What are u using for heat in that tropic MI winter?
> *


I don't use a heater. I have one but it just collects dust. I just tough it out in the cold, during the day I don't even close the door.


Thanks again everbody for all the positive comments.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 04:35 PM~19549367
> *I don't use a heater. I have one but it just collects dust. I just tough it out in the cold, during the day I don't even close the door.
> Thanks again everbody for all the positive comments.
> *


Damn dude is you serious :wow: 
Must suck when your trying to get started and blowing in your hands thinking of the area you're gonna work at. Prolly not too bad once you get started tho


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm serious. I can deal with the cold as long as I'm in the garage and out of the wind I'm good. I've been putting in 8-12 hours a day with temps of 15-30 degrees for a month now. I'm not going to let the cold get in the way of a build.


----------



## wannabelowrider




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 06:07 PM~19549570
> *I'm serious. I can deal with the cold as long as I'm in the garage and out of the wind I'm good. I've been putting in 8-12 hours a day with temps of 15-30 degrees for a month now. I'm not going to let the cold get in the way of a build.
> *


i do

i hate this fucking weather :angry:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 02:07 AM~19549570
> *I'm serious. I can deal with the cold as long as I'm in the garage and out of the wind I'm good. I've been putting in 8-12 hours a day with temps of 15-30 degrees for a month now. I'm not going to let the cold get in the way of a build.
> *


that make this build even more insane to me...Im a couple hrs away from u so we experiance similar weather, i have to run the heater for 45min before i think about going out there


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 01:58 PM~19500730
> *The funny part is a lot of my ideas are just improvements or refinements of what I've seen others do. It's my goal to take this frame/chassis as far as possible in a new direction while maintaining the highest possible level of quality and crafstmanship.
> *


I think this is what is needed in lowriding nowadays to keep moving forward. 
I just read this entire thread and I got to say Your attention to the smallest details in just amazing. I always wonderd why no one ever did anything different with the rear end to make them look cleaner than just adding reinforcement. Its a shame that your goint to be hidding this masterpiece once you set the body on it. wish more people would follow in your foot steps cuz then they wouldnt be complaining that lowriding is dieng. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Mind over matter, you just gotta want it bad enough.








It's starting to come together now.Plated some of the front frame horns.

No heat was used on this plate.










I'm eliminating the little dip in the frame on the passenger side rail. It isn't needed and looks like shit. It will be made to match the drivers side now.










Drivers side required a little heat in one are to get it to lay down right.










I was also able to get one side of the center section plated today. All the plates still need the lower edge trimmed flush to the frame though.










Getting it to lay in these compound curves was not fun but it's worth it for the end result. No more ugly step in the frame anymore.



















I'm about due to order more steel already. I've used 10' of 6"x3/16" flat bar a 2'x8' half sheet of 3/16" and dam near used a full 5'x10' sheet of 3/16".


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 10 2011, 12:03 AM~19552286
> *I think this is what is needed in lowriding nowadays to keep moving forward.
> I just read this entire thread and I got to say Your attention to the smallest details in just amazing. I always wonderd why no one ever did anything different with the rear end to make them look cleaner than just adding reinforcement. Its a shame that your goint to be hidding this masterpiece once you set the body on it. wish more people would follow in your foot steps cuz then they wouldnt be complaining that lowriding is dieng. Just my 2 cents.
> *


The reason why most people don't get this radical is because it's very time consuming and requires a ton more work. Lets face it the youth of this nation aren't willing to work hard for anything and most grown folks aren't much better.
Lowriding has turned into a mail order culture. You can order modified suspension parts and wrapped frames as easily as you can a hydraulic set up these days. While this may be considered good by some I don't like the cookie cutter approach to building a "custom" car.


----------



## 85eldoCE

I KEEP HEARING NO HEAT WAS USED IS THAT BECAUSE IT WEAKENS THE METAL MIGHT SOUND LIKE A DUMB QUESTION BUT I DONT NO KEEPING EVERYTHING IN MIND AS I AM STARTING ON MY FRAME


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 AM~19554230
> *I KEEP HEARING NO HEAT WAS USED IS THAT BECAUSE IT WEAKENS THE METAL MIGHT SOUND LIKE A DUMB QUESTION BUT I DONT NO KEEPING EVERYTHING IN MIND AS I AM STARTING ON MY FRAME
> *


I prefer not to heat if I can avoid it. It's not that big of a deal to use some heat if needed though as long as you just let it cool down on it's own afterward.


----------



## 85eldoCE

COOL


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 10:19 PM~19552503
> *The reason why most people don't get this radical is because it's very time consuming and requires a ton more work. Lets face it the youth of this nation aren't willing to work hard for anything and most grown folks aren't much better.
> Lowriding has turned into a mail order culture. You can order modified suspension parts and wrapped frames as easily as you can a hydraulic set up these days. While this may be considered good by some I don't like the cookie cutter approach to building a "custom" car.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 01:19 AM~19552503
> *The reason why most people don't get this radical is because it's very time consuming and requires a ton more work. Lets face it the youth of this nation aren't willing to work hard for anything and most grown folks aren't much better.
> Lowriding has turned into a mail order culture. You can order modified suspension parts and wrapped frames as easily as you can a hydraulic set up these days. While this may be considered good by some I don't like the cookie cutter approach to building a "custom" car.
> *


you pretty much summed it up dood


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Even though I suppose I'm part of that mail order culture, this frames really starting to take shape and the bitch looks clean B... :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 PM~19552503
> *The reason why most people don't get this radical is because it's very time consuming and requires a ton more work. Lets face it the youth of this nation aren't willing to work hard for anything and most grown folks aren't much better.
> *



THATS ONE PART AND THE OTHER IS PEOPLE ARE CHEAP AS HELL


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 06:35 AM~19554237
> *I prefer not to heat if I can avoid it. It's not that big of a deal to use some heat if needed though as long as you just let it cool down on it's own afterward.
> *


i will try if possable to bend the metal right after cutting it. the metal heats up when you cut it so why not bend it when its warm


----------



## crucialjp

When you do use heat, are you using a large gas torch or will a small hand held propane torch work? I'm almost ready to start on my 1st frame wrap and I need as much info as possible so I won't waste time or money.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 10 2011, 08:23 AM~19554308-->
> 
> 
> 
> you pretty much summed it up dood
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 10 2011, 09:09 AM~19554460
> *Even though I suppose I'm part of that mail order culture, this frames really starting to take shape and the bitch looks clean B...  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Marc. Every piece I add just makes it all the more worthwhile.
> 
> You still have a nice ride even if a couple cookie cutters were used in it's making. :cheesy: I don't want to come across like everybody should or for that matter could do this. I can still respect a car that is assembled from off the shelf parts as long as it's done well. I just have a much deeper level of respect for builders/fabricators that do custom one off stuff because I know the dedication and skills involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:32 AM~19555126
> *THATS ONE PART AND THE OTHER IS PEOPLE ARE CHEAP AS HELL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ya that too.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Jan 10 2011, 12:17 PM~19555528
> *When you do use heat, are you using a large gas torch or will a  small hand held propane torch work?  I'm almost ready to start on my 1st frame wrap and I need as much info as possible so I won't waste time or money.
> *


I have a large oxy/acetylene torch set up with a small rose bud tip for heating larger areas more evenly. A hand held propane torch won't get hot enough.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 01:05 PM~19501166
> *[/color]
> 
> 
> After spending way too long on that piece I made a plate bender up for doing the other side.
> I just clamp it to the table slide the plate in and lift the plate until I get the curve needed. This will save me so time on the other plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o man i need to make one of these, i almost faceplant the other day pre bending a piece by hand on my transmission cross member :|


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2011, 11:27 PM~19561824
> *o man i need to make one of these, i almost faceplant the other day pre bending a piece by hand on my transmission cross member :|
> *


I know how easy that is. I've had to get creative more than a few times.





Got the other inside plated.










Started plating the top rail.










All the plates meet edge to edge to create an outside corner. The goal is to leave no gap or as little gap as possible. This gives the best weld for polishing down to a rounded edge without grinding all the weld away.











Just stitched welded for now until I get the rest of the plates done.


----------



## MUFASA

Nice  

Keep it up dogg


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Very nice bro. I heard that laying out a bead then round it out smooth is supposed to be a better strngth. Is this true. Kinda like using a pipe as a stronger piece than a box tube. Same concept. Sort of. Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 11 2011, 12:21 AM~19562423-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> Keep it up dogg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and thats the plan.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jan 11 2011, 06:01 AM~19564122
> *Very nice bro. I heard that laying out a bead then round it out smooth is supposed to be a better strngth. Is this true. Kinda like using a pipe as a stronger piece than a box tube. Same concept. Sort of. Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks
> *


When a weld joint is fit properly before welding, polishing the weld smooth afterward removes stress risers caused from the peaks and dips in the bead. Anytime you have a sharp corner or a point they don't allow stress to be evenly spread along a surface and that can lead to cracks or fractures.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man!


----------



## wannabelowrider

I never realized how thick that metal actually is. Its gotta be tough bending it over the curves and all that. Looks good btw :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 11 2011, 09:00 AM~19564503-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm real pleased so far on everything, and that rarely happens.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Jan 11 2011, 09:02 AM~19564516
> *I never realized how thick that metal actually is.  Its gotta be tough bending it over the curves and all that.  Looks good btw :thumbsup:
> *


Getting the plate to lay down the way I'm trying to get it is very difficult. Just bending it on one plane isn't too bad but doing compound curves where I'm trying to bend it at an angle is a bitch.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2011, 07:06 AM~19564534
> *Getting the plate to lay down the way I'm trying to get it is very difficult. Just bending it on one plane isn't too bad but doing compound curves where I'm trying to bend it at an angle is a bitch.
> *


I bet. Its starting to look like something now


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2011, 08:41 AM~19564427
> *Thanks and thats the plan.
> When a weld joint is fit properly before welding, polishing the weld smooth afterward removes stress risers caused from the peaks and dips in the bead. Anytime you have a sharp corner or a point they don't allow stress to be evenly spread along a surface and that can lead to cracks or fractures.
> *


good info


----------



## Pure Xtc

Awesome work Bro!! Keep it up!!


----------



## NINJA

:wow: Amazing work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1

:h5:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 13 2010, 01:50 PM~18800118
> *Next on the chopping block were the side frame rails. I'm using a press broke piece of 3/16" down the sides and don't want it hanging down 3" under the rocker.
> 
> These frames have a raised section that runs on an angle which would cause the frame to look lower up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I cut it down to make it even front to rear and also removed the lip the trans crossmember sits on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what will go back on. I even drew it out for those that don't understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details, details, details. This thing will be smoother than Bill D. Williams when I'm done.
> *



I hate this part of the frame, when they are just hanging down all ugly and shit, I was planning on doing something similar to this to my caddy frame.


Awesome work on this thing, and Im only to like page 14, I love seeing someone going against the grain, and doing some innovative shit. That g body frame was dopeness, so Im sure this is gonna be off the hook.


----------



## KERRBSS

What's will running for batteries? You know I can still get them DEKAS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 11 2011, 06:33 PM~19568631-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this part of the frame, when they are just hanging down all ugly and shit, I was planning on doing something similar to this to my caddy frame.
> Awesome work on this thing, and Im only to like page 14, I love seeing someone going against the grain, and doing some innovative shit. That g body frame was dopeness, so Im sure this is gonna be off the hook.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you, these are some ugly ass frames from the factory. I warn you though if you cut the bottom off like I did the frame bends and twists super easy so come up with a good way to keep it in braced while your working on it. I'd been sitting on this frame for almost a year before I started cutting into it which gave me lots of time to plan out what mods I wanted to do to make it look smooth. I'm all about going against the grain. Thats why I own a Pontiac and had no interest in joining any club.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jan 11 2011, 09:33 PM~19570285
> *What's will running for batteries? You know I can still get them DEKAS
> *


I don't know yet. You got to remember I'm so slow that they may have some lithium ion group 31's by the time this hits the road. Doesn't matter anyways it's just going to be a chipper.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Chipper my ass. this caddy will prolly do 40"+ right off the bat :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

Yeah your right! You build chippers and produce crap werk. Just give up and start making cabinets.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

You really need a lift in there so you can lift up the front end of the frame and make it look like it's hoppin! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 12 2011, 12:34 AM~19571849
> *Chipper my ass.  this caddy will prolly do 40"+ right off the bat :cheesy:
> *


Doubt that this a big body Caddy with a whole lot of front end to put in the air and seeing as I won't add weight just to brag on inches it will be a chipper.



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 12 2011, 08:08 AM~19573286-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your right! You build chippers and produce crap werk. Just give up and start making cabinets.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya but all the other cabinet makers will just be faster than me and they will likely have a more well known company name so why bother.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2011, 08:30 AM~19573337
> *You really need a lift in there so you can lift up the front end of the frame and make it look like it's hoppin!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going the more cost effective route and I'm just going to hold my camera at a sideways angle to give it the illusion of hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

Lol


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2011, 06:20 AM~19573489
> *Doubt that this a big body Caddy with a whole lot of front end to put in the air and seeing as I won't add weight just to brag on inches it will be a chipper.
> *


what about an all aluminum fuel injected v6 and a full tank of gas :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

wut it do! fine topic, great wrk homie!  ttt!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 12 2011, 10:43 AM~19573884-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats so funny Hater! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 12 2011, 01:22 PM~19575089
> *what about an all aluminum fuel injected v6 and a full tank of gas :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really not relivant anways. The wheel base, lock up, and front bumper clearance will limit what the car could possibly do. This car will not have the rear wheels pushed way back, will drag ass and look real good doing whatever it's going to do.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elca on ten switch_@Jan 12 2011, 02:46 PM~19575746
> *wut it do! fine topic, great wrk homie!   ttt!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## KingsWood

hey, didnt you know if you build a frame for a lowrider, it is a must to have a high lock up and hop atleast 80" :twak:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 12 2011, 04:41 PM~19576636
> *hey, didnt you know if you build a frame for a lowrider, it is a must to have a high lock up and hop atleast 80" :twak:
> *


Oh in that case I'll just do a reverse swing rear suspension and add 3,000lbs of lead in it and talk shit to guys that hit 1" less than I do. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado

Nice jig set up, similar to what I do for audi and benz frame repairs. I got a 96 fleetwwod that im about to lift and was wondering what advantages I would have using three pumps instead of two? Someone pm me and share some knowledge please


----------



## REV. chuck

ive been checking this everyday and im just starting to wonder if you know wtf your doing?


most guys put the weight in the back not distributed evenly throughout the frame 


:scrutinize:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2011, 03:09 PM~19576885
> *Oh in that case I'll just do a reverse swing rear suspension and add 3,000lbs of lead in it and talk shit to guys that hit 1" less than I do. :biggrin:
> *



Thats what I'm talking about, Fuck innovation and doing something different. :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## low4life68lac

I've been off lil for awhile and had to come back to check for updates on this frame. AMAZING


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by lacwood+Jan 12 2011, 05:39 PM~19577167-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice jig set up, similar to what I do for audi and benz frame repairs.  I got a 96 fleetwwod that im about to lift and was wondering what advantages I would have using three pumps instead of two? Someone pm me and share some knowledge please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you build a strong frame that can handle hopping and 3 wheeling there is no need for more than 2 pumps. 3 pumps have become very common because people use 2 pumps on the rear for doing a powered 3 with a chain bridge.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2011, 05:43 PM~19577210
> *ive been checking this everyday  and im just starting to wonder if you know wtf your doing?
> most guys put the weight in the back  not distributed evenly  throughout the frame
> :scrutinize:
> *


Here I thought I was onto something. :cheesy: 
This is my lightweight version I use to do 1/4" and sometimes even 3/8". Now I use mainly 3/16" over all and only beef up the areas that need more.



> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Jan 12 2011, 06:38 PM~19577607-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about, Fuck innovation and doing something different. :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4life68lac_@Jan 12 2011, 07:43 PM~19578232
> *I've been off lil for awhile and had to come back to check for updates on this frame.  AMAZING
> *


Well, I'm glad I didn't disapoint you then. Thanks.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2011, 03:09 PM~19576885
> *Oh in that case I'll just do a reverse swing rear suspension and add 3,000lbs of lead in it and talk shit to guys that hit 1" less than I do. :biggrin:
> *


huh what did that have to do with me living in the middle of no where :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 13 2011, 01:25 AM~19582556
> *huh what did that have to do with me living in the middle of no where  :wow:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


That was just a generalized comment of the hop scene in a nut shell. I can't even watch videos anymore because of the way most "grown men" behave about hopping. I miss the old days of it all I guess, it was just more enjoyable before inches became more important than clean cars and good times. What do I know I'm just an old white guy with nothing better to do than build these dam cars.  





Now back to my super slow chipper build.

Finished the other side top plate.










I didn't point out that all the body mounts opeingns are being cut to allow the bushing to sit on the reinforcing plates to prevent them from sagging in over time.










I added the plate to tie the rear arch plates together for a cleaner look. I still need to finish shaping it though.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 09:30 AM~19584204
> *That was just a generalized comment of the hop scene in a nut shell. I can't even watch videos anymore because of the way most "grown men" behave about hopping. I miss the old days of it all I guess, it was just more enjoyable before inches became more important than clean cars and good times. What do I know I'm just an old white guy with nothing better to do than build these dam cars.
> Now back to my super slow chipper build.
> 
> Finished the other side top plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't point out that all the body mounts opeingns are being cut to allow the bushing to sit on the reinforcing plates to prevent them from sagging in over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the plate to tie the rear arch plates together for a cleaner look. I still need to finish shaping it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you're white??? :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 13 2011, 09:39 AM~19584249
> *you're white??? :wow:
> *


I know it's not very "gansta" to admit that but hey it's just the way I was born. :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

He aint white, he's just light skinned :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

So u gonna chrome alot to hide the shitty craftsmanship of this build?


----------



## chaddyb

FINALLY, read the whole thread, love some of the ideas you incorporated, and if you don't mind I would like to replicate them. (along with a few of my own ideas to keep things unique)



I can't believe you don't use your heater, last saturday when 79 cutty came over to put in work it was -15° when I started the shop heater, there was no fucking way I was working in those temps.

Hell, I turn on the shop heat when it gets down to 50°, I like to work in a t shirt, and get a nice welding tan!


----------



## wannabelowrider

This topic is like crack. It keeps you coming back for more :cheesy:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 13 2011, 09:14 AM~19584762
> *So u gonna chrome alot to hide the shitty craftsmanship of this build?
> *



not chrome! blue paint! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 13 2011, 11:14 AM~19584762-->
> 
> 
> 
> So u gonna chrome alot to hide the shitty craftsmanship of this build?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not chrome, aluminium foil. I've developed a super top secret method that I'll be using. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:22 PM~19585738
> *FINALLY, read the whole thread, love some of the ideas you incorporated, and if you don't mind I would like to replicate them. (along with a few of my own ideas to keep things unique)
> I can't believe you don't use your heater, last saturday when 79 cutty came over to put in work it was -15° when I started the shop heater, there was no fucking way I was working in those temps.
> 
> Hell, I turn on the shop heat when it gets down to 50°, I like to work in a t shirt, and get a nice welding tan!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to use anything you see fit from my builds. All I ask for in exchange is to be given credit for what you borrow and make sure you do a good build post so others can benefit and hopefully be inspired to build something. I like to post my work for the feedback but it is just as rewarding to me to see others get motivated to do better work. I've lived in Michigan my entire life and have never had a properly heated and insulated garage so I'm just use to the cold. Plus it's kind of nice because I don't get sidetracked by people hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:34 PM~19585866
> *This topic is like crack.  It keeps you coming back for more :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know there are a few that have been like that for me on here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Jan 13 2011, 02:09 PM~19586132
> *not chrome! blue paint! :biggrin:
> *


I don't believe you recieved clearance from the joke police to type that. You are dangerously close to getting your "card " pulled sir.
:roflmao: 







Hey what you know I managed to get a couple more things done today. 

Got the bottom edge trimmed up and tacked in place.



















Also trimmed all the lower edge of the arches down and blended them into the rear bar.




























You can see in this pic that I've left the plates over sized towards the rear. That will be the new shape of the frame since I don't like the shape of the factory tail section.










The factory shape of the middle of the arch pinches in at the bottom. I'll be reshaping that area also. The new plate is close to the new shape in this pic and will give me a much stronger and cleaner arch section when finished.










I was on a roll so I just moved on to the front frame horns and trimmed those down also.


----------



## MUFASA

:0


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 13 2011, 12:57 PM~19586453
> *:0
> *


IS THIS DUDE HUMAN??? HE GETS DOWN... :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jan 12 2011, 01:47 PM~19575756-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not relivant anways. The wheel base, lock up, and front bumper clearance will limit what the car could possibly do. *This car will not have the rear wheels pushed way back, will drag ass and look real good doing whatever it's going to do.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what's up! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2011, 04:09 PM~19576885
> *Oh in that case I'll just do a reverse swing rear suspension and add 3,000lbs of lead in it and talk shit to guys that hit 1" less than I do. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 13 2011, 01:00 PM~19586478
> *IS THIS DUDE HUMAN???  HE GETS DOWN... :wow:
> *


NAW....HES WHITE :wow:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 13 2011, 04:00 PM~19586478-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS DUDE HUMAN???  HE GETS DOWN... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jan 13 2011, 04:06 PM~19586538
> *NAW....HES WHITE  :wow:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICK 87

went through the whole build :wow: by the time the body of the frame rust away the frame will still be good as new :biggrin: nice work


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 13 2011, 03:00 PM~19586478-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS DUDE HUMAN???  HE GETS DOWN... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm human trust me. I'm going to post a couple of mistakes real soon just to prove it. No matter how hard I try there is always a couple issues in every build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 03:06 PM~19586538
> *NAW....HES WHITE  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 03:15 PM~19586629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead laugh at the white guy. It's hard not to we are such easy targets.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 03:05 PM~19586524
> *That's what's up! :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way a car looks with ass end on the ground, it time we put the low back in lowrider. I'm going to do what I can to keep the nose as low as possible while still being able to hop it some.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK 87_@Jan 13 2011, 03:21 PM~19586691
> *went through the whole build  :wow:  by the time the body of the frame rust away the frame will still be good as new  :biggrin:  nice work
> *


I have almost as many ideas for making the underbody, trunk, and engine bay look smoother to so it will all be around a long time hopefully.


----------



## Boricua Customs

Damn bro I dont have to tell you what you already know & people have already told you, but Im gonna tell you anyways.

Your one bad ass builder & your work is top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

[/quote]


Doesnt the frame have to pinch in there to allow lower trailing arm space when dumped, or especially when in three wheel? I know your building custom arms in shit, but u might want to make sure first.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs+Jan 13 2011, 04:19 PM~19587261-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn bro I dont have to tell you what you already know & people have already told you, but Im gonna tell you anyways.
> 
> Your one bad ass builder & your work is top notch  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's taken a long time to get to this level. Most guys could do this if they just put the time in and not rush things, it's as much about patience as it is skill.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Jan 13 2011, 04:26 PM~19587305
> *Doesnt the frame have to pinch in there to allow lower trailing arm space when dumped, or especially when in three wheel? I know your building custom arms in shit, but u might want to make sure first.
> *


It may need the extra room for the stock suspension but since I'll be building all the suspension from scratch it won't be an issue. The rear suspension and building the rearend is likely going to be next on the to do list.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 02:14 PM~19587210
> *
> Go ahead laugh at the white guy. It's hard not to we are such easy targets.:biggrin:
> *


ITS CUZ NY-BOSSMAN HARDLY LOGS ON ANYMORE, SO U NEXT IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 01:40 PM~19586311
> *
> Feel free to use anything you see fit from my builds. All I ask for in exchange is to be given credit for what you borrow and make sure you do a good build post so others can benefit and hopefully be inspired to build something. I like to post my work for the feedback but it is just as rewarding to me to see others get motivated to do better work.  I've lived in Michigan my entire life and have never had a properly heated and insulated garage so I'm just use to the cold. Plus it's kind of nice because I don't get sidetracked by people hanging out.
> *


haha i feel ya there. i get so much more done without "help" all they help do is drink all my beer.



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 03:14 PM~19587210
> *
> I love the way a car looks with ass end on the ground, it time we put the low back in lowrider. I'm going to do what I can to keep the nose as low as possible while still being able to hop it some.
> *


exactly how i feel man, thats why im in the process of starting a new z'd frame to totally lay front to back.

youve got me glued to this topic.


----------



## STRICTLY1

THERE'S BEEN MORE LOCAL AND INTERNATIONAL DRAMA LATELY IMA QUIT THE PARTS GAME AND BUY SOME CAMERAS AND CALL IT ...
"AMERICAN CHIPPER" SINCE I DONT HAVE A CAR AND IM A MARKED MAN ON THE STREETS MAYBE YOU COULD BUILD ME A BULLETPROOF VEST 
:biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 13 2011, 12:34 PM~19585866
> *This topic is like crack.  It keeps you coming back for more :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 13 2011, 05:10 PM~19587559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS CUZ NY-BOSSMAN HARDLY LOGS ON ANYMORE, SO U NEXT IN LINE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dekay24_@Jan 13 2011, 05:36 PM~19587773
> *haha i feel ya there. i get so much more done without "help" all they help do is drink all my beer.
> exactly how i feel man, thats why im in the process of starting a new z'd frame to totally lay front to back.
> 
> youve got me glued to this topic.
> *


Sounds cool man. You have a link or any pics you care to share shoot them my way. I always like seeing creative work. 



> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 13 2011, 06:09 PM~19588148
> *THERE'S BEEN MORE LOCAL AND INTERNATIONAL DRAMA LATELY IMA QUIT THE PARTS GAME AND BUY SOME CAMERAS AND CALL IT ...
> "AMERICAN CHIPPER"  SINCE I DONT HAVE A CAR AND IM A MARKED MAN ON THE STREETS MAYBE YOU COULD BUILD ME A BULLETPROOF VEST
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I do know where to get the Kevlar but your on your own with the "testing" of the finished product. I just thought of something though. As slow and unreliable as I am you may end up getting capped (I heard that in a rap song once) before it's done though :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chtrone

Sup bro, first off ur skillset is very nice. Second I wanted to know what body mounts r u running to replace the factory ones? Also when u get ur plate on the sides of the frame r u just trimming it down with a cut off wheel? Thnks for the info bro!


----------



## gasman

you should like this build with the audio one u got too since u did that part first


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19590959
> *Sup bro, first off ur skillset is very nice. Second I wanted to know what body mounts r u running to replace the factory ones? Also when u get ur plate on the sides of the frame r u just trimming it down with a cut off wheel? Thnks for the info bro!
> *


Thanks
I'm using energy suspensions poly body mounts. They don't sell a kit for Caddys but the Caprice kits work. I'm using the extra stiff version for cop car and taxi applications. I use a combination of things for trimming the plates. I usually do a close rough cut with a hand torch then go back with a 7" grinder and grind them almost flush and finish it off with a 7" sander pad. If I need to trim a section thats real straight I try to mark it on the outside and use a cut off wheel to save all that grinding.



> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 13 2011, 10:42 PM~19591092
> *you should like this build with the audio one u got too since u did that part first
> *


I just started a complete build up in project rides that I will post the other work in.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 08:59 PM~19591332
> *Thanks
> I'm using energy suspensions poly body mounts. They don't sell a kit for Caddys but the Caprice kits work. I'm using the extra stiff version for cop car and taxi applications. I use a combination of things for trimming the plates. I usually do a close rough cut with a hand torch then go back with a 7" grinder and grind them almost flush and finish it off with a 7" sander pad. If I need to trim a section thats real straight I try to mark it on the outside and use a cut off wheel to save all that grinding.
> I just started a complete build up in project rides that I will post the other work in.
> *


Thx for the info bro, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

[/quote]
LOVE YOUR WORK BRO.....THATS THE CLEANEST AND SLICKEST FRAME WRAP I'VE EVER SEEN......GREAT JOB HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

As always the frame is coming along awesome man! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## thephatlander

Keep up the good work!! Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chtrone+Jan 13 2011, 11:14 PM~19591558-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the info bro, I really appreciate it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 11:37 PM~19591877
> *LOVE YOUR WORK BRO.....THATS THE CLEANEST AND SLICKEST FRAME WRAP I'VE EVER SEEN......GREAT JOB HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Thats what I'm trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 14 2011, 01:44 PM~19596409
> *As always the frame is coming along awesome man!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting to see some updates on your frame now. Shoot me some spy pics at least man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thephatlander_@Jan 14 2011, 03:20 PM~19597029
> *Keep up the good work!! Looks great!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.






Not too much progress today. I had to make a couple runs for supplies and more steel.

Welded a washer and nut to the frame to make a captive fastener that can be plated over. 










Also made some over sized reinforment washers to prevent the frame from cracking.




























Made a mid plate for the crossmember using 1/4" plate.. It slides through the bottom and out the top creating an I beam of sorts. It will be welded on both sides and the reinforcment plates will get plug welded to it also for maximum strength.



















I have the rest of the stee i needed so now I can get moving on the rest of the large sections.


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## wannabelowrider

Holy shit man! This sum bish is gonna be super dee duper strong :cheesy: 

I'm sure its not going to stop there though


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2011, 06:58 PM~19600136
> *Anytime.
> Thanks. Thats what I'm trying to accomplish.
> I'm waiting to see some updates on your frame now. Shoot me some spy pics at least man.
> Thanks.
> Not too much progress today. I had to make a couple runs for supplies and more steel.
> 
> Welded a washer and nut to the frame to make a captive fastener that can be plated over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some over sized reinforment washers to prevent the frame from cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mid plate for the crossmember using 1/4" plate.. It slides through the bottom and out the top creating an I beam of sorts. It will be welded on both sides and the reinforcment plates will get plug welded to it also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rest of the stee i needed so now I can get moving on the rest of the large sections.
> *


nice that's way better than my idea, i wanted to add an extra piece to the center of my cross member but i was thinking of chopping the back off to be able to weld it in, wwaaaaaayyy better than my idea guess i hadn't thought it through. might have to copy that, but my cars a daily so ill probably just be weighing it down more.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 01:40 PM~19586311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WOW!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 14 2011, 11:05 PM~19600644-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:12 AM~19601451
> *Holy shit man!  This sum bish is gonna be super dee duper strong :cheesy:
> 
> I'm sure its not going to stop there though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 15 2011, 12:21 AM~19601585
> *might have to copy that, but my cars a daily so ill probably just be weighing it down more.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use what ever you need from my topics, you know thats why I post it up. It's well worth the extra 4-5 lbs of steel.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Jan 15 2011, 12:56 AM~19601969
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: WOW!
> *


I figured you'd like that.  

I'm worried thought that the paint may just run onto the floor because of how smooth this thing is going to be. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.MEMO

that i beam front cross member is a great idea never thought of that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 15 2011, 08:37 AM~19604054
> *that i beam front cross member is a great idea never thought of that. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2! Thats some shit right there.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2011, 10:58 PM~19600136
> *
> 
> Made a mid plate for the crossmember using 1/4" plate.. It slides through the bottom and out the top creating an I beam of sorts. It will be welded on both sides and the reinforcment plates will get plug welded to it also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rest of the stee i needed so now I can get moving on the rest of the large sections.
> *



:0 :wow: i never seen anything like that before


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2011, 07:58 PM~19600136
> *Anytime.
> Thanks. Thats what I'm trying to accomplish.
> I'm waiting to see some updates on your frame now. Shoot me some spy pics at least man.
> Thanks.
> Not too much progress today. I had to make a couple runs for supplies and more steel.
> 
> Welded a washer and nut to the frame to make a captive fastener that can be plated over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some over sized reinforment washers to prevent the frame from cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mid plate for the crossmember using 1/4" plate.. It slides through the bottom and out the top creating an I beam of sorts. It will be welded on both sides and the reinforcment plates will get plug welded to it also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rest of the stee i needed so now I can get moving on the rest of the large sections.
> *


FINALLY!!!!! Thats been floating around in my head for the longest time, and the few people that ive shared it with refered to it as overkill :uh: . Or you hear somethin on the line of "its been done this way for years" or "look at my frame, i didnt do that and works perfect".


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO+Jan 15 2011, 10:37 AM~19604054-->
> 
> 
> 
> that i beam front cross member is a great idea never thought of that. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:12 PM~19604620
> *x2! Thats some shit right there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:39 PM~19604775
> *:0  :wow: i never seen anything like that before
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen anyone do it like this before either. Thats what this build is all about though, trying new ideas out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@Jan 15 2011, 02:05 PM~19605254
> *FINALLY!!!!! Thats been floating around in my head for the longest time, and the few people that ive shared it with refered to it as overkill :uh: . Or you hear somethin on the line of "its been done this way for years" or "look at my frame, i didnt do that and works perfect".
> *


Thats why everything is starting to look so generic. Everybody just goes by what has been done before. I know a lot of what I'm doing is not needed in terms of strength but I'm concerned about longevity and good looks so I'm going the extra mile. As always thanks guys.






Started on the crossmember today.

Decided I didn't like how this section was looking so out came the cut off wheel. 










Then I made up some new mount flanges out of 1/4" plate and made a 1/2" thick slug to give the bolt opening more surface area so the hole won't oval out.










It is welded to the top of the crossmember now to eliminate the void behind it like the factory mount has. This also allowed me to tie into the "I" beam plate. I should also be able to tie the new mounting flange into the coil pocket sleeve now.



















Made a new curved section out of 3/16" to replace the factory section I cut out. Also got the rear of the crossmember plated but it still needs final trimming. Notice the radiused corner where the crossmember meets the side rail, there will be very few hard corners if all goes to plan.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609640
> *I haven't seen anyone do it like this before either. Thats what this build is all about though, trying new ideas out.
> Thats why everything is starting to look so generic. Everybody just goes by what has been done before. I know a lot of what I'm doing is not needed in terms of strength but I'm concerned about longevity and good looks so I'm going the extra mile. As always thanks guys.
> Started on the crossmember today.
> 
> Decided I didn't like how this section was looking so out came the cut off wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made up some new mount flanges out of 1/4" plate and made a 1/2" thick slug to give the bolt opening more surface area so the hole won't oval out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is welded to the top of the crossmember now to eliminate the void behind it like the factory mount has. This also allowed me to tie into the "I" beam plate. I should also be able to tie the new mounting flange into the coil pocket sleeve now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new curved section out of 3/16" to replace the factory section I cut out. Also got the rear of the crossmember plated but it still needs final trimming. Notice the radiused corner where the crossmember meets the side rail, there will be no hard corners anywhere if all goes to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that will make that i beam plate alot stronger now too


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THE CRAFTSMANSHIP NEVER CEASES TO AMAZE ME IN THIS TOPIC.... WANNA BUILD A HEARSE FRAME? :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 07:30 AM~19584204
> *That was just a generalized comment of the hop scene in a nut shell. I can't even watch videos anymore because of the way most "grown men" behave about hopping. I miss the old days of it all I guess, it was just more enjoyable before inches became more important than clean cars and good times. What do I know I'm just an old white guy with nothing better to do than build these dam cars.
> Now back to my super slow chipper build.
> 
> *


still dont understand why you quoted summat i said in a different topic that was about some body getting ticketed for a flat tyre :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 16 2011, 01:18 AM~19609701-->
> 
> 
> 
> that will make that i beam plate alot stronger now too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say so. Thanks for getting my gears turning on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 16 2011, 02:18 AM~19610031
> *THE CRAFTSMANSHIP NEVER CEASES TO AMAZE ME IN THIS TOPIC.... WANNA BUILD A HEARSE FRAME?  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and then no thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Jan 16 2011, 02:53 AM~19610131
> *still dont understand why you quoted summat i said in a different topic that was about some body getting ticketed for a flat tyre  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dude I finally went back and took a look at my post and edited it. It was just a mistake. I quoted what you typed but then did not reply in that topic. I must have just not noticed when I came here next and posted. Sorry about that, know wonder we were both equally confused. I was going to say in responce to what I quoted that you live in the middle of nowhere until somebody decides to drop a subdivision in your back yard. One of my friends had that happen after he moved out into the country to be left alone. Needless to say he's looking to move again.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I noticed the rounded corners right off the bat. This eliminates an area for a crack to occur, doesn't it? A lower stress area?


----------



## OUTHOPU

Correct as well as a cleaner look also.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2011, 07:58 PM~19600136
> *I'm waiting to see some updates on your frame now. Shoot me some spy pics at least man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

After looking through your topic I'm embarrased at my frame and just scrapped it out. :happysad:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 07:58 AM~19618530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> After looking through your topic I'm embarrased at my frame and just scrapped it out.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Makes you think...............


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2011, 11:11 PM~19609640
> *I haven't seen anyone do it like this before either. Thats what this build is all about though, trying new ideas out.
> Thats why everything is starting to look so generic. Everybody just goes by what has been done before. I know a lot of what I'm doing is not needed in terms of strength but I'm concerned about longevity and good looks so I'm going the extra mile. As always thanks guys.
> Started on the crossmember today.
> 
> Decided I didn't like how this section was looking so out came the cut off wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made up some new mount flanges out of 1/4" plate and made a 1/2" thick slug to give the bolt opening more surface area so the hole won't oval out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is welded to the top of the crossmember now to eliminate the void behind it like the factory mount has. This also allowed me to tie into the "I" beam plate. I should also be able to tie the new mounting flange into the coil pocket sleeve now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new curved section out of 3/16" to replace the factory section I cut out. Also got the rear of the crossmember plated but it still needs final trimming. Notice the radiused corner where the crossmember meets the side rail, there will be very few hard corners if all goes to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn..........i like how you just decide to chop it out..........very nice......


----------



## 713ridaz

dammit ...nice fab work


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 05:48 PM~19534101
> *Everything takes a long time the way I do it. I would guess I'm at around 400 hours already. The time in the garage is only part of it, theres lots of hours worth of researching parts online and sorting out what materials to use.  By the time it's a painted roller ready to slide under the body I'd be willing to say we are talking 1500 hours or more. The parts, materials, and consumables total is already close to $10k on it's own.
> Well I'd say a roll over and write off of the car I built it for  would make any said warranty null and void.  :dunno:
> Lets keep on topic here and use some PMs for this type of stuff
> *



thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that :uh: what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 17 2011, 12:53 PM~19620607
> *thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that  :uh:  what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...
> *


Sucks when you break it down like that, but it is the truth. I am fast approaching that mark as well just on shipping parts back and forth. But hopefully the quality of the ride at the end more than makes up for it! Much like this frame will do! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 02:08 PM~19620720
> *Sucks when you break it down like that, but it is the truth. I am fast approaching that mark as well just on shipping parts back and forth. But hopefully the quality of the ride at the end more than makes up for it! Much like this frame will do!  :biggrin:
> *


Same up here, except I get to pay duty on my parts as well :angry: :burn:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 17 2011, 12:53 PM~19620607
> *thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that  :uh:  what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...
> *


  *AMEN!*


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2011, 11:11 PM~19609640
> *I haven't seen anyone do it like this before either. Thats what this build is all about though, trying new ideas out.
> Thats why everything is starting to look so generic. Everybody just goes by what has been done before. I know a lot of what I'm doing is not needed in terms of strength but I'm concerned about longevity and good looks so I'm going the extra mile. As always thanks guys.
> Started on the crossmember today.
> 
> Decided I didn't like how this section was looking so out came the cut off wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made up some new mount flanges out of 1/4" plate and made a 1/2" thick slug to give the bolt opening more surface area so the hole won't oval out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is welded to the top of the crossmember now to eliminate the void behind it like the factory mount has. This also allowed me to tie into the "I" beam plate. I should also be able to tie the new mounting flange into the coil pocket sleeve now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new curved section out of 3/16" to replace the factory section I cut out. Also got the rear of the crossmember plated but it still needs final trimming. Notice the radiused corner where the crossmember meets the side rail, there will be very few hard corners if all goes to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS WORK BRO!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 17 2011, 09:58 AM~19618530-->
> 
> 
> 
> After looking through your topic I'm embarrased at my frame and just scrapped it out.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how I feel about my Bonny frame now. I was hoping to be able to stretch thatf frame and use it on this Caddy but that wasn't an option so I'm stuck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 17 2011, 10:11 AM~19618587
> *Damn..........i like how you just decide to chop it out..........very nice......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much been the motto for this build, just chop it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 11:12 AM~19618922
> *dammit ...nice fab work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 02:53 PM~19620607
> *thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that  :uh:  what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all the reasons I just do it all on my own. I don't even bother with chrome because I know I'll just be let down with how it turns out since I'd have no control over the quality. I just like to do things my way and don't worry much about what others think. Shit I actually talked my boy out of building his 64 2 door hardtop to build this, it was in decent shape to. At the end of the day I'm a gear head and it doesn't have to be a certain make or model to be cool when it's built properly. I know what level my work is on, regardless of how anybody else views it and I'm pleased with the results. What more can I ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 17 2011, 03:08 PM~19620720
> *Sucks when you break it down like that, but it is the truth. I am fast approaching that mark as well just on shipping parts back and forth. But hopefully the quality of the ride at the end more than makes up for it! Much like this frame will do!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good things do come to those who wait and this I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 07:49 PM~19622985
> *Same up here, except I get to pay duty on my parts as well  :angry: :burn:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would suck.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO68RAG_@Jan 17 2011, 09:34 PM~19623989
> *BAD ASS WORK BRO!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Pjay




----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the other mount done and moved onto plating the bottom.














































Here's one of the mistakes I spoke of earlier. I didn't get the corner piece lined up properly and it was not coming back off by the time I noticed. Not a big deal though. I just cut a filler piece to take up the gap and bevelled it like a but joint. This is a far better option that just filling the void with weld.



















Also dropped the coil pocket sleeve in and welded it up.










I was able to tie it into the midplate as well.










A little sneal peak of how it's going to look once I get everything plated, trimmed, and polished down. It going to be super clean.



















Dam my garage is a wreck.


----------



## wannabelowrider

:wow: GOD DAMN :wow: 

You got down today man. That second a-arm mount looks super clean and smooth. even more impressive is that coil pocket sleeve. That shit looks smoother than shit. Im at a loss of words right now .................................................:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805

Looking real good,  

so your cutting with a torch then smoothing everything out
keep up the good work


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 17 2011, 11:53 AM~19620607
> *thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that  :uh:  what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...
> *


where are you getting the $1500 Kandy paint job pricing from, 
a basic kandy paint job will set you back 3 g's easy and thats just the outside, you want to go through the dash add another 5-8 notes 
people think that living in the west is much easier than living in the east coast, well homie you got it all wrong, there aint no hydraulic shop on every corner here, 
compare price from east and west and youll see that it aint much of a difference.
sales tax in LA area are 9.75% and in some LA cities its over 10% 
house rents are 1500 to 2000 for a 3 br house. and thats a basic house nothing special.

people spend more money on them east coast race cars than alot of lowriders. 
so no excuses homie, if you *want* to build a car you'll do it 
regardless if its in california or mayberry


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Jan 18 2011, 01:14 AM~19626795-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  GOD DAMN  :wow:
> 
> You got down today man.  That second a-arm mount looks super clean and smooth.  even more impressive is that coil pocket sleeve.  That shit looks smoother than shit.  Im at a loss of words right now .................................................:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least I know that all this effort is having the desired effect I'm after. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hoss805_@Jan 18 2011, 05:53 AM~19627752
> *Looking real good,
> 
> so your cutting with a torch then smoothing everything out
> keep up the good work
> *


For the most part thats how I'm doing it.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2011, 09:42 PM~19625705
> *Thats how I feel about my Bonny frame now. I was hoping to be able to stretch thatf frame and use it on this Caddy but that wasn't an option so I'm stuck with it.
> Good things do come to those who wait and this I know.
> *


Funny how many tricks you can pick up from one frame to the next, and how many things you figure out you would do differently if the chance comes up.

This frame/car will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## KingsWood

do you have a build up topic on you pontiac?


lol guess i should have looked in you signature first!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2011, 10:58 PM~19625931
> *Got the other mount done and moved onto plating the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the mistakes I spoke of earlier. I didn't get the corner piece lined up properly and it was not coming back off by the time I noticed. Not a big deal though. I just cut a filler piece to take up the gap and bevelled it like a but joint. This is a far better option that just filling the void with weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also dropped the coil pocket sleeve in and welded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to tie it into the midplate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sneal peak of how it's going to look once I get everything plated, trimmed, and polished down. It going to be super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam my garage is a wreck.
> *


WOW BAD ASS WORK I LOVE THE FRAME :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 18 2011, 06:12 AM~19627768
> *people spend more money on them east coast race cars than alot of lowriders.
> *


very true

im from VA and from drag racing and hot rods, where guys spend upwards easily of 10-20 grand on just the motor

and at the track you can tell who spent money and who ordered a bunch of crap

quality pays for itself


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2011, 11:58 PM~19625931
> *Got the other mount done and moved onto plating the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the mistakes I spoke of earlier. I didn't get the corner piece lined up properly and it was not coming back off by the time I noticed. Not a big deal though. I just cut a filler piece to take up the gap and bevelled it like a but joint. This is a far better option that just filling the void with weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also dropped the coil pocket sleeve in and welded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to tie it into the midplate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sneal peak of how it's going to look once I get everything plated, trimmed, and polished down. It going to be super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam my garage is a wreck.
> *



WOW your craftsmanship is top notch


----------



## MR.MEMO

this guy inspired me to get myself a real welder


----------



## IN YA MOUF

amazing work.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19634638
> *amazing ART
> *


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 18 2011, 11:14 AM~19628743-->
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how many tricks you can pick up from one frame to the next, and how many things you figure out you would do differently if the chance comes up.
> 
> This frame/car will definitely be worth the wait!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a major understatement. I can't believe the difference that just doing a few frames has made. This will only be my 4th completed frame with a couple of unfinished frames in between those. Makes me wish I wouldn't have gotten out of it for the 5-6 years that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 03:36 PM~19630588
> *do you have a build up topic on you pontiac?
> lol guess i should have looked in you signature first!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's lame now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 04:50 PM~19631255
> *WOW  BAD ASS WORK I LOVE THE FRAME :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 07:07 PM~19632411
> *WOW your craftsmanship is top notch
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by IN YA [email protected] 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19634638
> *amazing work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19635076
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.MEMO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:23 PM~19632538
> *this guy inspired me to get myself a real welder
> *


 :h5: 



Slow day. Plated the other side and started working on the other lower control arm bracket.

Used the jig to get everything lined up and then welded it up. I still have some more to do to make them stronger and better looking.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 18 2011, 11:25 PM~19635724
> *Thats a major understatement. I can't believe the difference that just doing a few frames has made. This will only be my 4th completed frame with a couple of unfinished frames in between those. Makes me wish I wouldn't have gotten out of it for the 5-6 years that I did.
> It's lame now though.
> Thanks everyone.
> :h5:
> Slow day. Plated the other side and started working on the other lower control arm bracket.
> 
> Used the jig to get everything lined up and then welded it up. I still have some more to do to make them stronger and better looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 08:12 AM~19610842
> *Dude I finally went back and took a look at my post and edited it. It was just a mistake. I quoted what you typed but then did not reply in that topic. I must have just not noticed when I came here next and posted. Sorry about that, know wonder we were both equally confused. I was going to say in responce to what I quoted that you live in the middle of nowhere until somebody decides to drop a subdivision in your back yard. One of my friends had that happen after he moved out into the country to be left alone. Needless to say he's looking to move again.
> *


sall gud i was just like huh lol :biggrin:


----------



## merecido

just curious how much will this frame weigh after your done and about how much was it before you started?


----------



## KERRBSS

im waiting to see how those arms come out....HURRY UP


----------



## daoriginator64

very nice work!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by merecido+Jan 19 2011, 02:31 AM~19636748-->
> 
> 
> 
> just curious how much will this frame weigh after your done and about how much was it before you started?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure really. There's no way of knowing unless I took it to a scale when I'm done. I may just do that if I can find a cool scale operator when I'm done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:00 AM~19637209
> *im waiting to see how those arms come out....HURRY UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting on the DOM tubing. 24' of that shit ain't going to be cheap. Well it will be for me but not Will. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-daoriginator64_@Jan 19 2011, 07:38 AM~19637259
> *very nice work!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 18 2011, 10:25 PM~19635724
> *Thats a major understatement. I can't believe the difference that just doing a few frames has made. This will only be my 4th completed frame with a couple of unfinished frames in between those. Makes me wish I wouldn't have gotten out of it for the 5-6 years that I did.
> *


I would have never guessed this is only your 4th complete frame, Lol. Just goes to show a little innovation, a couple tricks up your sleeve, and putting in some work....and the results speak for themselves! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Yea I'm curious how the a arms are gonna look on the frame too. 

The Regal frame was awesome I thought, but I think this frame has surpassed that so far.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 01:08 PM~19620720
> *Sucks when you break it down like that, but it is the truth. I am fast approaching that mark as well just on shipping parts back and forth. But hopefully the quality of the ride at the end more than makes up for it! Much like this frame will do!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2011, 09:58 PM~19625931
> *Got the other mount done and moved onto plating the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the mistakes I spoke of earlier. I didn't get the corner piece lined up properly and it was not coming back off by the time I noticed. Not a big deal though. I just cut a filler piece to take up the gap and bevelled it like a but joint. This is a far better option that just filling the void with weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also dropped the coil pocket sleeve in and welded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to tie it into the midplate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sneal peak of how it's going to look once I get everything plated, trimmed, and polished down. It going to be super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam my garage is a wreck.
> *



that shit looks like it came from the factory :wow:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 19 2011, 03:39 PM~19639615
> *that shit looks like it came from the factory  :wow:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RJ_313

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 19 2011, 09:16 AM~19637493-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would have never guessed this is only your 4th complete frame, Lol. Just goes to show a little innovation, a couple tricks up your sleeve, and putting in some work....and the results speak for themselves!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps that I've done a lot of welding and fab work in the last 5 years and worked with a guy that has tons of talent when it comes to working with steel. I learned a lot about how to overcome problems when fabricating. Combine that with the fact that I love a challenge and that is what brings us to this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 01:33 PM~19639082
> *Yea I'm curious how the a arms are gonna look on the frame too.
> 
> The Regal frame was awesome I thought, but I think this frame has surpassed that so far.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm honestly not looking forward to building the arms. Coming up with a design is the easy part. The problem is the bender I'll be using will dictate what I can or can't do. The die radius is the limiting factor.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jan 19 2011, 02:39 PM~19639615
> *that shit looks like it came from the factory  :wow:
> *


Actually the factory piece was nowhere near as smooth. :cheesy: 


Especially not now after todays work.




























I'll be dressing up the other side of the bracket as well.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 03:00 PM~19640719
> *It helps that I've done a lot of welding and fab work in the last 5 years and worked with a guy that has tons of talent when it comes to working with steel. I learned a lot about how to overcome problems when fabricating. Combine that with the fact that I love a challenge and that is what brings us to this build.
> I'm honestly not looking forward to building the arms. Coming up with a design is the easy part. The problem is the bender I'll be using will dictate what I can or can't do. The die radius is the limiting factor.
> Actually the factory piece was nowhere near as smooth. :cheesy:
> Especially not now after todays work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be dressing up the other side of the bracket as well.
> *



:wow:


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## TREVINO 64

bad ass work here :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 02:00 PM~19640719
> *It helps that I've done a lot of welding and fab work in the last 5 years and worked with a guy that has tons of talent when it comes to working with steel. I learned a lot about how to overcome problems when fabricating. Combine that with the fact that I love a challenge and that is what brings us to this build.
> I'm honestly not looking forward to building the arms. Coming up with a design is the easy part. The problem is the bender I'll be using will dictate what I can or can't do. The die radius is the limiting factor.
> Actually the factory piece was nowhere near as smooth. :cheesy:
> Especially not now after todays work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be dressing up the other side of the bracket as well.
> *



:wow: 

and now no one will ever look at their frame in the same way anymore


----------



## timlemos

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 19 2011, 02:39 PM~19639615
> *that shit looks like it came from the factory  :wow:
> *


 Factory?... Shit, factory couldn't look this good.... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 19 2011, 05:28 PM~19640940-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Told you a had a plan for keeping the bolts from tearing the frame open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:30 PM~19640950
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TREVINO [email protected] 19 2011, 06:18 PM~19641394
> *bad ass work here  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 19 2011, 07:17 PM~19641828
> *:wow:
> 
> and now no one will ever look at their frame in the same way anymore
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and there is still more ideas bouncing around in my overloaded brain. :burn:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timlemos_@Jan 19 2011, 10:10 PM~19643562
> *Factory?... Shit, factory couldn't look this good....  :biggrin:
> *


I wish factory shit did look this good. It sure would save me a lot of work.








Got the other half of the mount just about finished. I need to build up some low spots with weld and do a final polish still. The head of the bolt will be counter sunk now.


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 10:40 PM~19644577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## stevie d

fukers looking super clean loving some of the ideas cant wait to start my 64 frame now got fresh ideas


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 09:40 PM~19644577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: hno: to see whats coming next, i give it to ya on that shit :drama: :drama:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Dayum if the mounts look that good, I can't imagine how the arms themselves are gonna look 

Keep up the superb work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 18 2011, 05:12 AM~19627768
> *where are you getting the $1500 Kandy paint job pricing from,
> a basic kandy paint job will set you back 3 g's easy and thats just the outside, you want to go through the dash add another 5-8 notes
> people think that living in the west is much easier than living in the east coast,  well homie you got it all wrong, there aint no hydraulic shop on every corner here,
> compare price from east and west and youll see that it aint much of a difference.
> sales tax in LA area are 9.75% and in some LA cities its over 10%
> house rents are 1500 to 2000 for a 3 br house. and thats a basic house nothing special.
> 
> people spend more money on them east coast race cars than alot of lowriders.
> so no excuses homie, if you want to build a car you'll do it
> regardless if its in california or mayberry
> *



We could start a whooole 'nother topic about this. P

I've seen $1500 candy jobs out west. 10Gs out here. Seen guys chroming rear ends for $6G out here. no crap. plus shipping. making $12 an hour. 

People out here were giving cars lowrider status before even seeing a lowrider in person, and been doing it with no motivation for years. When you're that enthusiastic about something, you deserve respect,if nothing more.

But Todds right. you get out west and start inspecting ALOT of cars,not just hoppers, and you see a lot of loose threads, rough edges. Which is one reason everything cost so much out here. No quick jobs or maaco prep work at the prices we pay.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2011, 11:34 PM~19646570
> *We could start a whooole 'nother topic about this. P
> 
> I've seen $1500 candy jobs out west. 10Gs out here. Seen guys chroming rear ends for $6G out here. no crap. plus shipping. making $12 an hour.
> 
> People out here were giving cars lowrider status before even seeing a lowrider in person, and been doing it with no motivation for years. When you're that enthusiastic about something, you deserve respect,if nothing more.
> 
> But Todds right. you get out west and start inspecting ALOT of cars,not just hoppers, and you see a lot of loose threads, rough edges. Which is one reason everything cost so much out here. No quick jobs or maaco prep work at the prices we pay.
> *


there are many cars that have half ass rigged shit, but you get this everywhere

you need to do a little more inspecting on the top notch west coast cars

Please post a picture of a 10,000 paint job from back east


----------



## StreetFame

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Nice work, cant wait to start my regal (few more years)


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Jan 19 2011, 11:48 PM~19644675-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 20 2011, 01:22 AM~19645953
> *fukers looking super clean loving some of the ideas cant wait to start my 64 frame now got fresh ideas
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one frame I'd really like to build. They are way better looking to start with and to make it super slick wouldn't require a fraction of the work this thing needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ICED [email protected] 20 2011, 01:25 AM~19645993
> *:wow:  :wow:  hno: to see whats coming next, i give it to ya on that shit :drama:  :drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry there plenty more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 02:34 AM~19646570
> *We could start a whooole 'nother topic about this. P
> 
> I've seen $1500 candy jobs out west. 10Gs out here. Seen guys chroming rear ends for $6G out here. no crap. plus shipping. making $12 an hour.
> 
> People out here were giving cars lowrider status before even seeing a lowrider in person, and been doing it with no motivation for years. When you're that enthusiastic about something, you deserve respect,if nothing more.
> 
> But Todds right. you get out west and start inspecting ALOT of cars,not just hoppers, and you see a lot of loose threads, rough edges. Which is one reason everything cost so much out here. No quick jobs or maaco prep work at the prices we pay.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 03:24 AM~19646799
> *there are many cars that have half ass rigged shit, but you get this everywhere
> 
> you need to do a little more inspecting on the top notch west coast cars
> 
> Please post a picture of a 10,000 paint job from back east
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to say one final thing on this matter. This is *my version *of the right way a high end chassis should be built. It would do me no good at all to go through all the builds on here and tell people they should pay more attention to the details and focus on quality and craftsmanship. I'd rather post my work and let it make the point for me, which it seems to be doing. I don't care who builds it, what club they are in, how much cash or time was spent, or how much flash they sprayed or dipped onto it. If it's done right, it's done right. Everything else is just an illusion. Lets keep it positive and leave this back and forth shit to the PMs guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 06:42 AM~19647135
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ahhwataday_@Jan 20 2011, 07:52 AM~19647251
> *Nice work, cant wait to start my regal (few more years)
> *


Well that just gives you more time to think it through and get a solid game plan together.


----------



## 79 cutty

I can't wait to see the rustoleum paint job on this frame! Should set it off nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Why not paint it the Krylon gold? :roflmao:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 12:25 AM~19635724
> *Thats a major understatement. I can't believe the difference that just doing a few frames has made. This will only be my 4th completed frame with a couple of unfinished frames in between those. Makes me wish I wouldn't have gotten out of it for the 5-6 years that I did.
> It's lame now though.
> *


I know your not, but I figure people must be afraid to try new shit, and that's why shit never changes in lowriding. I pick up a new idea or 5 every frame I do, some I try on the next frame, some I don't. I'm not afraid to try anything, it's only metal, and anything can be fixed, just gotta keep everything all square.


----------



## KingsWood

Man, I can hardly wait to see you get the time to build your own frame. Your bonny frame is built tough, and looks damn good. But you can definately tell your quality of work rises with each frame you build. I dont know how you could out do a frame like this caddy frame. But I know the shit will poor out the woodwork once you get time for your own  Great work and innovation man, I hope my fab skills can be as good as yours one day


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 20 2011, 01:30 PM~19649861
> *Man, I can hardly wait to see you get the time to build your own frame. Your bonny frame is built tough, and looks damn good. But you can definately tell your quality of work rises with each frame you build. I dont know how you could out do a frame like this caddy frame. But I know the shit will poor out the woodwork once you get time for your own  Great work and innovation man, I hope my fab skills can be as good as yours one day
> *


the big part of whats cool is his willingness to think for his own. Its easy to do, hard to imagine.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 20 2011, 11:36 AM~19648337-->
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the rustoleum paint job on this frame! Should set it off nicely!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say for certain no rustoleum products will be used on this build. I did have everyone fooled the last time around though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 12:26 PM~19648709
> *Why not paint it the Krylon gold?  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing says class like a couple can of gold spray paint. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 12:29 PM~19648728
> *I know your not, but I figure people must be afraid to try new shit, and that's why shit never changes in lowriding. I pick up a new idea or 5 every frame I do, some I try on the next frame, some I don't. I'm not afraid to try anything, it's only metal, and anything can be fixed, just gotta keep everything all square.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I'm not a woodworker, there isn't an attachment on my Miller for welding wood back together. I agree with the people being afraid to do something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 02:30 PM~19649861
> *Man, I can hardly wait to see you get the time to build your own frame. Your bonny frame is built tough, and looks damn good. But you can definately tell your quality of work rises with each frame you build. I dont know how you could out do a frame like this caddy frame. But I know the shit will poor out the woodwork once you get time for your own  Great work and innovation man, I hope my fab skills can be as good as yours one day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be honest and say I'll not likely top this build. I'm throwing everything I have at this build. I'm not saving any tricks for later use.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Jan 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19649928
> *the big part of whats cool is his willingness to think for his own. Its easy to do, hard to imagine.
> *


This is very true. There are just too many sheep in this world. Once you get comfortable with the concept of not fitting in it does wonders for opening up your mind to better things.









Little by little...

The front mount is taking shape. Everything still needs a bit of metal finishing but it's close.


----------



## low4life68lac

[/quote]


:wow: I want on the waiting list for a frame


----------



## STRICTLY1

tabs are sick .......

and to think that just over yander you have a negative fan


----------



## Z3dr0ck

This frame is off the hook.... top notch work bro


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 20 2011, 04:24 AM~19646799
> *there are many cars that have half ass rigged shit, but you get this everywhere
> 
> you need to do a little more inspecting on the top notch west coast cars
> 
> Please post a picture of a 10,000 paint job from back east
> *


i don't have a clue how to do pictures on here any more but .pinheadred josh culver painted the green 
63 from KY i am sure that is worth 10g's


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just something i saw, im sure it was only for the pics, but for the lower a-arm bolts, i assume you are going to use a short threaded bolt instead of an all thread? i forget what they call bolts with only a little bit of thread and the rest unthreaded.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac+Jan 20 2011, 05:13 PM~19651190-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: I want on the waiting list for a frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no list to be put on. I'm not for hire for this type of work, there just isn't enough money to be made doing it. This build isn't about making money it's about proving a point. Sorry if that reads like I'm being a dick it's not my intention to come across that way it's just how it is. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 06:15 PM~19651744
> *tabs are sick .......
> 
> and to think that just over yander you have a negative fan
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swing by and check it out one night I'm usually out there from 8:00pm until almost midnight. I'm sure theres more than 1 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 06:17 PM~19651755
> *This frame is off the hook.... top notch work bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting there, thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik_@Jan 20 2011, 06:42 PM~19652018
> *i don't have a clue how to do pictures on here any more but .pinheadred josh culver painted the green
> 63 from KY i am sure that is worth 10g's
> *


Then PM him about it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 20 2011, 06:54 PM~19652141
> *just something i saw, im sure it was only for the pics, but for the lower a-arm bolts, i assume you are going to use a short threaded bolt instead of an all thread? i forget what they call bolts with only a little bit of thread and the rest unthreaded.
> *


I will be using all allen head bolts for final assembly. They have are rated at above grade 8. I was just using the all thread because I have it on hand for mock up.


----------



## KingsWood

wow :wow:


----------



## MUFASA

LMFAO.....HEY B...WHO'S UR MINI ME ???


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:05 PM~19654699
> *LMFAO.....HEY B...WHO'S UR MINI ME ???
> *


You lost me on the mini me.  




I had to take a break from the brackets so I went ahead with plating the under side of the frame horn before moving to the other side.





































I'm real pleased with how smooth it's starting to look.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 01:34 AM~19646570
> *We could start a whooole 'nother topic about this. P
> 
> I've seen $1500 candy jobs out west. 10Gs out here. Seen guys chroming rear ends for $6G out here. no crap. plus shipping. making $12 an hour.
> 
> People out here were giving cars lowrider status before even seeing a lowrider in person, and been doing it with no motivation for years. When you're that enthusiastic about something, you deserve respect,if nothing more.
> 
> But Todds right. you get out west and start inspecting ALOT of cars,not just hoppers, and you see a lot of loose threads, rough edges. Which is one reason everything cost so much out here. No quick jobs or maaco prep work at the prices we pay.
> *


i have had the pleasure of being under a very big name built old school 

the mans well known out west and that car was JUNK. and not from being used and abused because it wasnt it was just poorly built garbage


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2011, 09:37 PM~19655081
> *You lost me on the mini me.
> 
> *


hes comin for u hno:


----------



## wannabelowrider

This bastard is gonna weigh a grip when its all done 

Its lookin real stealthy tho. I'm lovin it


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2011, 09:54 AM~19647445
> *Well that just gives you more time to think it through and get a solid game plan together.
> *



Heeeeeeeeell yea, ill be hittin you up for help and ideas hahaha


----------



## red chev

i luv it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2011, 11:37 PM~19655081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real pleased with how smooth it's starting to look.
> *


looks like melted butter smooth as fuck
what kind of tool do you use to get into the real tight areas to smooth them out?


----------



## tone from 509

looks good cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## stocktone1968

looking good homie thats some real talent


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 21 2011, 12:38 AM~19655846-->
> 
> 
> 
> hes comin for u  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ready. :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 01:57 AM~19656834
> *This bastard is gonna weigh a grip when its all done
> 
> Its lookin real stealthy tho.  I'm lovin it
> *


It won't be too bad. All the extra dress up pieces are being made from 1/8" to save on weight and make it easier to work into the shape I need. 



> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Jan 21 2011, 03:33 AM~19657302-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeell yea,  ill be hittin you up for help and ideas hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting use to it so feel free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 01:48 PM~19659597
> *looks like melted butter  smooth as fuck
> what kind of tool do you use to get into the real tight areas to smooth them out?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just used a hand grinder with a grinder wheel, or flap disc and use a small 90 grinder with sanding pads to get it to this point. I'll be using a pencil grinder with an assortment of tootsie roll paper and bits to get the inside corner welds polished out. I plan on metal finishing this as close to perfect as possible so that it will only need a very thin skim coat of filler before paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tone from [email protected] 21 2011, 02:22 PM~19659875
> *looks good cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 03:11 PM~19660324
> *looking good homie thats some real talent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red chev_@Jan 21 2011, 11:15 AM~19658544
> *i luv it.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys.


----------



## ROCK OUT

frames looking great, you know what pisses me off when I'm wearing safety glasses and still manage to get some debris in my eye 15 minutes into working  , i need to get some damn swimming goggles. :squint:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2011, 04:28 PM~19660860
> *frames looking great, you know what pisses me off when I'm wearing safety glasses and still manage to get some debris in my eye 15 minutes into working  , i need to get some damn swimming goggles.  :squint:
> *


Ah yes. Wait until you get a piece of steel in your eye and have to go to the eye doctor and have him drill it out. Now thats a good time right there. :rant: 

Yes I've had the joy of doing just that.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 02:36 PM~19660905
> *Ah yes. Wait until you get a piece of steel in your eye and have to go to the eye doctor and have him drill it out. Now thats a good time right there. :rant:
> 
> Yes I've had the joy of doing just that.
> *


YEP, THEN THEY ASK U , Y U WAIT SO LONG ??? NOW U HAVE A RUST RING AROUND IT !


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 01:34 AM~19646570
> *We could start a whooole 'nother topic about this. P
> 
> I've seen $1500 candy jobs out west. 10Gs out here. Seen guys chroming rear ends for $6G out here. no crap. plus shipping. making $12 an hour.
> 
> People out here were giving cars lowrider status before even seeing a lowrider in person, and been doing it with no motivation for years. When you're that enthusiastic about something, you deserve respect,if nothing more.
> 
> But Todds right. you get out west and start inspecting ALOT of cars,not just hoppers, and you see a lot of loose threads, rough edges. Which is one reason everything cost so much out here. No quick jobs or maaco prep work at the prices we pay.
> *


You're retarded if you decide to pay that much to chrome a rearend. I completely understand the "everything is cheaper in cali" thing, I live in Canada. So I bought my parts FROM Cali, my rear ended up costing about $2g's AFTER shipping and customs. Just because local businesses are overpriced doesn't mean you need to support them! If you want to make it happen, you will, just gotta shop around in other places!



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2011, 10:37 PM~19655081
> *You lost me on the mini me.
> I had to take a break from the brackets so I went ahead with plating the under side of the frame horn before moving to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real pleased with how smooth it's starting to look.
> *


This is looking badass! I can't wait to see the frame as a roller WITHOUT the car on top, it's going to look great!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jan 21 2011, 01:36 PM~19660905-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Wait until you get a piece of steel in your eye and have to go to the eye doctor and have him drill it out. Now thats a good time right there. :rant:
> 
> Yes I've had the joy of doing just that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do they knock you out for that? i cant even hold my eye still for eye drops
> 
> 
> hno: i ordered these a few days ago got sick of crap finding its way in some how, hopefully these will help plus ima look like a badass :nicoderm: thinking or ordering a chrome motorcycle helmet with a spike to wear with the glasses :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 01:47 PM~19660978
> *YEP, THEN THEY ASK U , Y U WAIT SO LONG ???  NOW U HAVE A RUST RING AROUND IT !
> *


over here it takes 4 months to get in to see the eye doctor waiting list is huge


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 21 2011, 04:47 PM~19660978-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEP, THEN THEY ASK U , Y U WAIT SO LONG ???  NOW U HAVE A RUST RING AROUND IT !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It don't take long thats for sure. I couldn't get to the doc for just 1 day and it already was trying to heal over the debri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 05:00 PM~19661084
> *This is looking badass! I can't wait to see the frame as a roller WITHOUT the car on top, it's going to look great!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may take the roller to a couple of pinics/shows this summer just so everybody can get a good look at every inch of it. That way there is no debating what it really is later.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2011, 06:37 PM~19661800
> *do they knock you out for that? i cant even hold my eye still for eye drops
> hno: i ordered these a few days ago got sick of crap finding its way in some how, hopefully these will help plus ima look like a badass :nicoderm: thinking or ordering a chrome motorcycle helmet with a spike to wear with the glasses :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over here it takes 4 months to get in to see the eye doctor waiting list is huge
> *


Nope. They put a couple of eye drops in that numb your eye then they get the tweezers followed by the drill. The whole time your get to look straight at the tool thats being used. I'm lucky that my eyes are not sensitive so it really didn't bother me. The doc was amazed that I sat perfectly still the entire time. :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 03:58 PM~19661977
> *It don't take long thats for sure. I couldn't get to the doc for just 1 day and it already was trying to heal over the debri.
> We may take the roller to a couple of pinics/shows this summer just so everybody can get a good look at every inch of it. That way there is no debating what it really is later.
> Nope. They put a couple of eye drops in that numb your eye then they get the tweezers followed by the drill. The whole time your get to look straight at the tool thats being used. I'm lucky that my eyes are not sensitive so it really didn't bother me. The doc was amazed that I sat perfectly still the entire time. :wow:
> *


i hope i dont have to do that anytime soon, i can burley sit still at the dentist much less staring at a drill coming at my eye


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 02:47 PM~19660978
> *YEP, THEN THEY ASK U , Y U WAIT SO LONG ???  NOW U HAVE A RUST RING AROUND IT !
> *


did that left it in there for 10 days haha they went mad at the hosp got so bad i couldnt open it in the end lol


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 21 2011, 04:40 PM~19662291
> *did that left it in there for 10 days haha they went mad at the hosp got so bad i couldnt open it in the end lol
> *


god damn, did your eye end up back normal or did your vision get a little bad in that eye? I'm all nervous now think i am gonna go get some swimming goggles hno: it just pisses me off that even with safety glasses i end up getting crap in my eye every now and then and no not using no big ass squared glasses, i ended up stomping them last time and went inside for the rest of the day


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19661977
> *We may take the roller to a couple of pinics/shows this summer just so everybody can get a good look at every inch of it. That way there is no debating what it really is later.
> *


That's what's up, can't wait to see that


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jan 21 2011, 03:36 PM~19660905-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Wait until you get a piece of steel in your eye and have to go to the eye doctor and have him drill it out. Now thats a good time right there. :rant:
> 
> Yes I've had the joy of doing just that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 03:47 PM~19660978
> *YEP, THEN THEY ASK U , Y U WAIT SO LONG ???  NOW U HAVE A RUST RING AROUND IT !
> *


haha
been there a few times. the good old "eye dremel"  

then you gotta wear sunglasses everywhere the rest of the day like a rockstar. :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jan 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19662092-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i dont have to do that  anytime soon, i can burley sit still at the dentist much less staring at a drill coming at my eye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude if it ever does happen just get it taken care of as soon as possible, it's far easier that way. The eye heals very quickly and will trap whatever is in it making it harder to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 08:07 PM~19662490
> *That's what's up, can't wait to see that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will give me a reason to get out of the garage for a few weekends this summer anyways which will be much needed.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dekay24_@Jan 21 2011, 09:02 PM~19662812
> *haha
> been there a few times. the good old "eye dremel"
> 
> then you gotta wear sunglasses everywhere the rest of the day like a rockstar. :happysad:
> *


Thats funny as hell because I was thinking the same thing when he grabbed the tool. It was at least fairly quiet.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 06:16 PM~19662934
> *Dude if it ever does happen just get it taken care of as soon as possible, it's far easier that way. The eye heals very quickly and will trap whatever is in it making it harder to remove.
> *


can you feel the metal stuck in there the whole time?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Nice work bro


----------



## wannabelowrider

A strong magnet wouldn't work?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19661977
> *It don't take long thats for sure. I couldn't get to the doc for just 1 day and it already was trying to heal over the debri.
> We may take the roller to a couple of pinics/shows this summer just so everybody can get a good look at every inch of it. That way there is no debating what it really is later.
> Nope. They put a couple of eye drops in that numb your eye then they get the tweezers followed by the drill. The whole time your get to look straight at the tool thats being used. I'm lucky that my eyes are not sensitive so it really didn't bother me. The doc was amazed that I sat perfectly still the entire time. :wow:
> *


Wait till they clamp your head and spread your eyelids apart so they can dig them out. Lol. I had torch slag and 4 metal shavings at the same time. Fun


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2011, 08:06 PM~19652252
> *I will be using all allen head bolts for final assembly. They have are rated at above grade 8. I was just using the all thread because I have it on hand for mock up.
> *


i made the mistake of using an all thread bolt to hold a chain, and that shit busted off. was a grade 8 too...


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 03:36 PM~19660905
> *Ah yes. Wait until you get a piece of steel in your eye and have to go to the eye doctor and have him drill it out. Now thats a good time right there. :rant:
> 
> Yes I've had the joy of doing just that.
> *


oh no the best thing is when the guys screaming at you for twitching while he trys to jam shit in your eye.

he didnt get payed fuck him .


last time it happened the doctor was amazed because my eye was literally weeping the rust out of it by itself. 


< 3 times for me


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jan 21 2011, 08:23 PM~19662987-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you feel the metal stuck in there the whole time?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Jan 21 2011, 08:57 PM~19663294
> *Wait till they clamp your head and spread your eyelids apart so they can dig them out. Lol.  I had torch slag and 4 metal shavings at the same time. Fun
> *


 :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 22 2011, 02:21 AM~19665439
> *YES
> 
> :wow:
> *


Had to drive myself to the hospital with one eye and then got to wait for 3 hours before they would see me. Didn't have insurance so about 600 later I learned the reason for safety glasses. Lol


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 17 2011, 12:53 PM~19620607
> *thank the lord someone said that people had the nerve to try to pass judgement on my car look at my build when you get a chance i have 40,000 into my car and people cant seem to understand that  :uh:  what people dont understand is YOU GOTTA PAY PEOPLE FOR THERE TIME... not to mention alot of equipment needed to be shipped i got 5,000 plus in shipping im in north eastern PA what some people on the WEST dont understand we DONT HAVE hydraulic shops on every corner we DONT HAVE 1500.00 candy paint jobs we CANT GET chrome and the garage next to walmart everything takes longer is harder and more expensive due to lack of market. i built my car from nothing fuckin right i got 40,000 into it and i got recipts to prove it and thats just too god damn bad for me that i could of built an impala on the west with a couple favors for that amount of money but what can you do, cost to be the boss top quality materials,quality and workmanship comes with a cost. it is much cheaper out there but let me tell u i was in vegas at the super show and the after hops and uhhhhh :uh: lets just shit aint all top knotch just because the suns brighter out there but i guess no matter where you go quality is quality and shit is shit. you keep doin your thing bro gotta be hard work but it really looks like you enjoy what you do and these cars will forever have your name on it and like most who do something this extensive youll be dead and gone before you get your props count on it...
> *


i have a hardtime beleiving you have 40k in a regal, but whatever. 

back to topic, nice fab work. i vote it for the best of layitlow.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19663032-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've looked at a lot of your work and it's definetly at the top for attention to detail. The compliment is appreciated. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 01:09 AM~19664906
> *i made the mistake of using an all thread bolt to hold a chain, and that shit busted off. was a grade 8 too...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not good to use in a shear application thats for sure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 10:47 AM~19666218
> *i have a hardtime beleiving you have 40k in a regal, but whatever.
> 
> back to topic, nice fab work. i vote it for the best of layitlow.
> *


I believe he could have that into it if he's paying for all the work to be done. The cost of just basic parts and materials like nuts, bolts, steel, abrasives, and welding supplies is all through the roof these days. I just bought a dozen 3/4" non plated allen bolts and a dozen lock nuts the other day and it was $43, thats buying from a bulk supply warehouse even. A roll of welding wire is $100 these days, I could go on but you get the point. Lets just let this arguement of the cost of building a car go, it's pointless really. Plus it makes me start counting the cost of a build and thats just depressing.  

I have to finish before it can be voted best but thanks though. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

one eye B


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 22 2011, 04:23 PM~19667915
> *one eye B
> *


I'll pass. I don't think I could pull off the eye patch look to well. :cheesy: 





More progress.

Other side is all tacked in place and almost finished.



















Here is a pic of how the bolt will be flush mounted.










Also rounded the corners off a bit more to help the bottom flow nicer into the mount pocket.


----------



## OUTHOPU

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: OUTHOPU, Psycho631, switches & thangs, whiteboykustomz


:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider

How do you plan on plating the bottom of the crossmember?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 23 2011, 12:16 AM~19670998
> *How do you plan on plating the bottom of the crossmember?
> *


It will follow the shape of the rear plate but will dip down in the middle up front to tie into the nose of the crossmember.


----------



## yetti

Looking real good Byron. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the a-arms.


----------



## ROCK OUT

are you gonna make little covers for the access holes for the body mount bolts too hmmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 23 2011, 11:40 AM~19673954
> *are you gonna make little covers for the access holes for the body mount bolts too hmmmm :scrutinize:
> *


Hell yea thatll look sweeeet


----------



## CadilacSmiff

How does the other side of the lower control arm bushing bolt in there? Did you weld the nut on the inside of that hump?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti+Jan 23 2011, 11:53 AM~19673063-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good Byron.  Can't wait to see what you come up with for the a-arms.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm trying to picture a design in my head hopefully I'll come up with something good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 23 2011, 01:40 PM~19673954
> *are you gonna make little covers for the access holes for the body mount bolts too hmmmm :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:15 PM~19674701
> *Hell yea thatll look sweeeet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have given it some thought but not sure if I'm going to go for it or not. I don't think the opening looks bad after it is sleeved.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CadilacSmiff_@Jan 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19675031
> *How does the other side of the lower control arm bushing bolt in there? Did you weld the nut on the inside of that hump?
> *


Yes it has a captive nut in the hump.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 23 2011, 01:19 PM~19675108
> *I have given it some thought but not sure if I'm going to go for it or not. I don't think the opening looks bad after it is sleeved.
> *


yeah they dont look bad was just thinking the ocd would get the best of you :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 23 2011, 05:45 PM~19675682
> *yeah they dont look bad was just thinking the ocd would get the best of you :biggrin:
> *


It's just that doing it the way I want to would require getting shit machined up and that just means more time and money. It's an open budget but I have to be realistic about it still.


----------



## Pjay




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2011, 05:46 PM~19662357
> *god damn, did your eye end up back normal or did your vision get a little bad in that eye? I'm all nervous now think i am gonna go get some swimming goggles hno: it just pisses me off that even with safety glasses i end up getting crap in my eye every now and then and no not using no big ass squared glasses, i ended up stomping them last time and went inside for the rest of the day
> *


my eyes fine it was kinda scarey laying in the er with the nurse telling me not to move or she may blind me loli had to go see the eye doc the next day it was kinda weired that every time the doc pushed my eye my visin deflected it was real strange i still dont ever wear safety goggles cos im either dumb or plain hardcore


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 23 2011, 08:38 PM~19677593
> *my eyes fine it was kinda scarey laying in the er with the nurse telling me not to move or she may blind me loli had to go see the eye doc the next day it was kinda weired that every time the doc pushed my eye my visin deflected it was real strange i still dont ever wear safety goggles cos im either dumb or plain hardcore
> *


i rarely wear them myself anytime i do shit gets in my eye anyway 

i dont wear gloves when i weld either


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2011, 11:57 PM~19670848
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: OUTHOPU, Psycho631, switches & thangs, whiteboykustomz
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 08:09 AM~19681019
> *:roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Jan 23 2011, 06:38 PM~19677593-->
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes fine it was kinda scarey laying in the er with the nurse telling me not to move or she may blind me loli had to go see the eye doc the next day it was kinda weired that every time the doc pushed my eye my visin deflected it was real strange i still dont ever wear safety goggles cos im either dumb or plain hardcore
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well good thing it didn't cause permanent damage to your eye, i try and were safety glasses because realistically what the hell are you gonna do if your blind sit around all day reading braille. one of my uncles got hit by the point of a pine cone dead center in the eye, cant see anything out of it, only got two eyes id rather look nerdy while working on the car than have to walk around with an eye patch forever.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 23 2011, 10:03 PM~19679619
> *i rarely wear them  myself    anytime i do shit gets in my eye anyway
> 
> i dont wear gloves when i weld either
> *


yeah i always get shit in my eye even with them on, usually don't wear gloves or even sleeves my arms are all scared now for cuts and burns, i had and exhaust pipe fall on my hand as i was welding it, burned my palm toasty amazingly it healed pretty good took a long time thought, they were looking at me like i was retarded at the hospital told me id probably need a skin graft.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Jan 24 2011, 10:09 AM~19681019-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Por313Vida_@Jan 24 2011, 10:35 AM~19681195
> *:happysad:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Por313Vida

How have you been? I havent seen you in a good while!


----------



## steadydippin

:wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Jan 24 2011, 04:43 PM~19683981-->
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been? I havent seen you in a good while!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just busy pissing people off and upping my hater status, you know just another day in Michigan. :cheesy:
> Just trying to keep things moving in the right direction these days but I'm doing good.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-steadydippin_@Jan 24 2011, 06:02 PM~19684715
> *:wave:
> *


Hows the little one? I'm waiting to see a bike build soon. That stroller has got to be too small by now.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19684898
> *Just busy pissing people off and upping my hater status, you know just another day in Michigan.  :cheesy:
> Just trying to keep things moving in the right direction these days but I'm doing good.
> Hows the little one? I'm waiting to see a bike build soon. That stroller has got to be too small by now.
> *


 :uh: doods still werking on his ace...leave him be, hes pacing himself :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 05:21 PM~19685464
> *:uh: doods still werking on his ace...leave him be, hes pacing  himself  :biggrin:
> *



......just another word for LAZY ASS!


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

this way i picked up the art of welding and automotive mechanics so i can do my own shit!when its time 4me to build one


----------



## steadydippin

Hows the little one? I'm waiting to see a bike build soon. That stroller has got to be too small by now.
[/quote]
He still thinks its cool to roll around in it...yeah I need to get busy on a tricycle for him.


----------



## Por313Vida

> Hows the little one? I'm waiting to see a bike build soon. That stroller has got to be too small by now.


He still thinks its cool to roll around in it...yeah I need to get busy on a tricycle for him.
[/quote]
they do get big fast homie!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Shiiiiiiiiiiiit Michigan? Ima fly you here when its time to do mine. I got the tools :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX

Somethin rollin around in my head, for a build of this magnitude im guessing your not running stock inner, outer, tie rods and sleeves? heims?


----------



## KingsWood

What kind of spindles are you going to be using?


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 25 2011, 01:26 PM~19693922
> *What kind of spindles are you going to be using?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: molded and reinforced?? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M+Jan 24 2011, 09:38 PM~19686996-->
> 
> 
> 
> this way i picked up the art of welding and automotive mechanics so i can do my own shit!when its time 4me to build one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the point. Just handing down some knowledge for others to carry on this shit when I'm done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-steadydippin_@Jan 25 2011, 05:54 AM~19690922
> *He still thinks its cool to roll around in it...yeah I need to get busy on a tricycle for him.
> *


I've got a 12" Tonka brand bike thats still like new that my daughters about outgrown so hit me up before you waste any cash on a bike.  



> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Jan 25 2011, 09:49 AM~19691534-->
> 
> 
> 
> they do get big fast homie!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what grows faster them or our waste lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 02:28 PM~19693516
> *Shiiiiiiiiiiiit Michigan? Ima fly you here when its time to do mine.  I got the tools  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit I'm goin to have to retire after this one. It's wearing my ass out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ICED [email protected] 25 2011, 03:09 PM~19693796
> *Somethin rollin around in my head, for a build of this magnitude im guessing your not running stock inner, outer, tie rods and sleeves? heims?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something along thos lines if my plans work out the way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 03:26 PM~19693922
> *What kind of spindles are you going to be using?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modified Caprice spindles that will accept larger and longer upper and lower ball joints.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@Jan 25 2011, 04:03 PM~19694229
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: molded and reinforced?? :biggrin:
> *


That too.


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2011, 06:33 PM~19695098
> *
> Shit I'm goin to have to retire after this one. It's wearing my ass out.
> 
> *


Oooo heeeeelllll naw lol

shit if I were closer Id come over and cut or grind some shit for you. Would help me learn too and get ideas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2011, 05:33 PM~19695098
> *Modified Caprice spindles that will accept larger and longer upper and lower ball joints.
> *


are you keeping the 7degree taper?
i have a 7degree reamer that i spent like $175 on awhile back
its badass for making custom suspenion parts


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Jan 25 2011, 05:42 PM~19695178-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo heeeeelllll naw lol
> 
> shit if I were closer Id come over and cut or grind some shit for you.  Would help me learn too and get ideas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may sound like fun but trust me after 1 day you would be ready to kill me. I irritate myself with my expectations, nobody can stand doing work for me. Thats why I just do it all on my own it saves a lot of hurt feelings. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hosscutlass_@Jan 25 2011, 06:29 PM~19695583
> *are you keeping the 7degree taper?
> i have a 7degree reamer that i spent like $175 on awhile back
> its badass for making custom suspenion parts
> *


It's looking like I'll need to pick up a 7 and 10 degree reamer. I can get them for $80 a piece though so it's not too bad.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2011, 09:06 PM~19697200
> *That may sound like fun but trust me after 1 day you would be ready to kill me. I irritate myself with my expectations, nobody can stand doing work for me. Thats why I just do it all on my own it saves a lot of hurt feelings. :happysad:
> It's looking like I'll need to pick up a 7 and 10 degree reamer. I can get them for $80 a piece though so it's not too bad.
> *


well if you wanna save yourself some money your more then welcome to use my 7 degree
wow $80? that is alot cheaper then what i payed
i bought mine off some tool website i cant remember off hand what the name is


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## scrape'n-by

hella nice work there..


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2011, 10:06 PM~19697200
> *That may sound like fun but trust me after 1 day you would be ready to kill me. I irritate myself with my expectations, nobody can stand doing work for me. Thats why I just do it all on my own it saves a lot of hurt feelings.
> *



i had abusive parents, ill be aight :roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2011, 04:06 AM~19697200
> *That may sound like fun but trust me after 1 day you would be ready to kill me. I irritate myself with my expectations, nobody can stand doing work for me. Thats why I just do it all on my own it saves a lot of hurt feelings. :happysad:
> 
> *


lol this sounds like me...fam and friend want to help on body work and stuff. it just feels like no one can do anything like i expect...i waste more time looking over their shoulder than just doing it myself


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass+Jan 26 2011, 04:12 AM~19700714-->
> 
> 
> 
> well if you wanna save yourself some money your more then welcome to use my 7 degree
> wow $80? that is alot cheaper then what i payed
> i bought mine off some tool website i cant remember off hand what the name is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrape'n-by_@Jan 26 2011, 09:55 AM~19701501
> *hella nice work there..
> *


Thanks.





I've been tied up lately but managed to get a bit done. Like I said before I'm going to use as little filler as possible so it's my goal to get all the corners nice and square to allow me to shape the steel instead.




























Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:12 PM~19714382
> *I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the offer.
> Thanks.
> I've been tied up lately but managed to get a bit done. Like I said before I'm going to use as little filler as possible so it's my goal to get all the corners nice and square to allow me to shape the steel instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






awesome work as always bro !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19714382
> *I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the offer.
> Thanks.
> I've been tied up lately but managed to get a bit done. Like I said before I'm going to use as little filler as possible so it's my goal to get all the corners nice and square to allow me to shape the steel instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 02:12 PM~19714382
> *I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the offer.
> Thanks.
> I've been tied up lately but managed to get a bit done. Like I said before I'm going to use as little filler as possible so it's my goal to get all the corners nice and square to allow me to shape the steel instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks super clean


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:12 PM~19714382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YOU DO SOME BADASS WERK HOMIE.I WISH YOU LIVED AROUND HERE IN MARYLAND.


----------



## Still Hated

:0 :0   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19714382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

Lookin damn clean man! Keep it up!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 25 2011, 08:06 PM~19697200
> *That may sound like fun but trust me after 1 day you would be ready to kill me. I irritate myself with my expectations, nobody can stand doing work for me. Thats why I just do it all on my own it saves a lot of hurt feelings. :happysad:
> It's looking like I'll need to pick up a 7 and 10 degree reamer. I can get them for $80 a piece though so it's not too bad.
> *



Thats pretty cheap bro. Got a link?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19714382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks sooo much better than I ever couldve imagined.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks everyone.



> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jan 27 2011, 06:27 PM~19715480-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DO SOME BADASS WERK HOMIE.I WISH YOU LIVED AROUND HERE IN MARYLAND.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These days I'm wishing I lived anywhere other than Michigan. I need to live where it never snows. I've had enough to last a life time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 05:29 AM~19720502
> *Thats pretty cheap bro. Got a link?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link. I found them in a Speedway motors catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 05:32 AM~19720505
> *That looks sooo much better than I ever couldve imagined.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest it looks better than even I first pictured in my head. It just keeps evolving into something better as I go.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2011, 01:23 PM~19722477
> *
> *


Wait until you see it in person.  


Went ahead and sleeved some of the body mounts for a change of pace.










Working on a cap/plug to keep things smooth. As if I didn't have enough to do, Loco 78 had to get me stuck on making this work. I may have a simple and cost effective methode figured out.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2011, 04:12 PM~19724783
> *Thanks everyone.
> These days I'm wishing I lived anywhere other than Michigan. I need to live where it never snows. I've had enough to last a life time.
> No link. I found them in a Speedway motors catalog.
> To be honest it looks better than even I first pictured in my head. It just keeps evolving into something better as I go.
> Wait until you see it in person.
> Went ahead and sleeved some of the body mounts for a change of pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a cap/plug to keep things smooth. As if I didn't have enough to do, Loco 78 had to get me stuck on making this work. I may have a simple and cost effective methode figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro, 
time to move to Southern California


----------



## IRONHEAD

Why not use the body bolts to mount caps ? Weld a nut on a pice of tube and weld to one side. Then drill to small hole on the other for a angle grinder tool to thighten them.


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME

Nice work. I have to admit, Looking at this build is starting to be a daily thing. The frame is very smooth What do you use to grind down and smooth the metal 
Much respect for the talent


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2011, 04:12 PM~19724783
> *Thanks everyone.
> These days I'm wishing I lived anywhere other than Michigan. I need to live where it never snows. I've had enough to last a life time.
> No link. I found them in a Speedway motors catalog.
> To be honest it looks better than even I first pictured in my head. It just keeps evolving into something better as I go.
> Wait until you see it in person.
> Went ahead and sleeved some of the body mounts for a change of pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a cap/plug to keep things smooth. As if I didn't have enough to do, Loco 78 had to get me stuck on making this work. I may have a simple and cost effective methode figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: sweeeeeet looking badass and ocd fueled as usual, ha ha,i was thinking two tabs on the inside of the sleeve that bolt flat stock to hold the cover with only one bolt and id you come up with?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Jan 28 2011, 07:14 PM~19724799-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro,
> time to move to Southern California
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could do Cali. I was offered a job on a race team years ago out there and I passed. Too many bullshit laws out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:24 PM~19725306
> *Why not use the body bolts to mount caps ? Weld a nut on a pice of tube and weld to one side. Then drill to small hole on the other for a angle grinder tool to thighten them.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The likely hood of the body mount bolt being perfectly centered is very slim at best. That was my first thought but it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CUSTOM 70 [email protected] 28 2011, 08:25 PM~19725315
> *Nice work.  I have to admit, Looking at this build is starting to be a daily thing. The frame is very smooth What do you use to grind down and smooth the metal
> Much respect for the talent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I use a variety of grinder, sander, and flap wheels.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Jan 28 2011, 11:25 PM~19726673
> *:wow:  :biggrin: sweeeeeet looking badass and ocd fueled as usual, ha ha,i was thinking two tabs on the inside of the sleeve that bolt flat stock to hold the cover with only one bolt and id you come up with?
> *


I've got an even simpler plan but I need to search for some parts before I know if it will work or not. I've got a couple of back up plans just incase. There will be 14 of them so easy would be nice though. 


Started getting the bottom arch plated tonight.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2011, 09:14 PM~19727082
> *I've got an even simpler plan but I need to search for some parts before I know if it will work or not. I've got a couple of back up plans just incase. There will be 14 of them so easy would be nice though.
> *


yeah figured you had a genious idea, that was just the first thing that poped in my head, cant wait to see what you come up with, and the tubular control arms :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 29 2011, 12:45 AM~19727390
> *yeah figured you had a genious idea, that was just the first thing that poped in my head, cant wait to see what you come up with, and the tubular control arms :biggrin:
> *


Well I'm going to have to let you and a few others down there. I've decided not to do tublular. I just won't be able to get tight enough bends to do it the way I wanted. I also feel I can fab something up that will flow better with the new swoopy shape of the chassis.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Wow homie thats some good fuckn work dawg :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2011, 10:19 PM~19727703
> *Well I'm going to have to let you and a few others down there. I've decided not to do tublular. I just won't be able to get tight enough bends to do it the way I wanted. I also feel I can fab something up that will flow better with the new swoopy shape of the chassis.
> *


 :angry:   :biggrin: already over it, ill be taking notes :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 PM~19728036
> *:angry:      :biggrin: already over it, ill be taking notes :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX

FILLER? dont think this frame will need ANY!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Jan 29 2011, 10:18 AM~19729240
> *FILLER? dont think this frame will need ANY!
> *


It will need a little here and there. I just want to make sure all the edges/corners are all metal to prevent any filler from chipping if something hits it.

Thanks guys.





Got the other arch bottom tacked on. I'll be working on the rear piece tonight to tie everything together.



















Laid down a nice fat bead into the bevell for good penetration and to get the bead high enough to allow me to polish it down nice and flat without doing multiple passes.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2011, 08:12 PM~19724783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u gonna thread them, and make them screw on?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 29 2011, 04:35 PM~19731207
> *u gonna thread them, and make them screw on?
> *


The allen bolt in the center will used for attaching them. I just have a few different ideas on how still. My original idea was to have a male and female piece machined that would thread together and weld the female into the frame. That would be cool but the cost would be too high.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Saw your beat box in the background. What are you currently listening to? Just curious!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I listen to country radio most the time. Bet you wouldn't have guessed that. My CD/MP3 player stopped working on it so I'm at the mercy of local radio most the time. I need to get more music on my Ipod asap.


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2011, 04:51 PM~19731912
> *I listen to country radio most the time. Bet you wouldn't have guessed that. My CD/MP3 player stopped working on it so I'm at the mercy of local radio most the time. I need to get more music on my Ipod asap.
> *




....don't lie ...tell'em about your Justin Bieber fetish :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 30 2011, 12:26 AM~19734393
> *....don't lie ...tell'em about your Justin Bieber fetish :biggrin:
> *


Um, no. I won't even let my daughter listen to that fucking ****. This coming from the guy with the ICP tatoo. :cheesy: 






Got the back piece done tonight.


----------



## Madrox64

> Um, no. I won't even let my daughter listen to that fucking ****. This coming from the guy with the ICP tatoo. :cheesy:
> Got the back piece done tonight.
> 
> :twak:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

Plated the bottom of the crossmember but still need to trim the front edge after I flip it back over. Everything still needs more metal finishing but thats for a later date.



























[/quote]


:wow: damn b! that front frame is looking awesome!. :thumbsup: keep up the good wrok!


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2011, 04:51 PM~19731912
> *I listen to country radio most the time. Bet you wouldn't have guessed that. My CD/MP3 player stopped working on it so I'm at the mercy of local radio most the time. I need to get more music on my Ipod asap.
> *


Ha ha I wouldn't out it past you tho. Afterall you are fluorescent skinned :biggrin: 

J/K bro


----------



## ILLVILLE

TTT for some amazing work!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2011, 10:40 PM~19734558
> *Um, no. I won't even let my daughter listen to that fucking ****. This coming from the guy with the ICP tatoo. :cheesy:
> Got the back piece done tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKING AWESOME, I LIKE HOW YOU ROUNDED OUT THAT AREA....


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman

why does everything need more metal finishing? didn't u plate almost the whole thing 1 time


----------



## jsozae

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks guys.



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 30 2011, 03:56 PM~19737748-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS FUCKING AWESOME, I LIKE HOW YOU ROUNDED OUT THAT AREA....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to keep that look going on the rest of the chassis and suspension also. Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gasman_@Jan 30 2011, 08:54 PM~19739943
> *why does everything need more metal finishing? didn't u plate almost the whole thing 1 time
> *


Metal finishing is a process of polishing and shaping the metal it has nothing to do with adding more steel. It's similar to doing body work, only much more difficult since I'm shaping steel instead of bondo.






Just about got the rest of the bodymount openings cut out and sleeved. I'll get the last 2 tomorrow then trim and flush them all.


----------



## 79 cutty

Continues to look better and bettter man! Keep it up! :biggrin: 

More of a reason to scrap my POS!


----------



## gasman

how much more plateing is left? after the last 2 body mounts sleeved


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 31 2011, 01:38 PM~19745351
> *how much more plateing is left? after the last 2 body mounts sleeved
> *


dave, do you really think byron has a plan....let alone a time line :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 31 2011, 09:55 AM~19744196-->
> 
> 
> 
> Continues to look better and bettter man! Keep it up!  :biggrin:
> 
> More of a reason to scrap my POS!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just go through the hydraulics Wows and whats ghetto topics, you'll feel much happier after that. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 12:38 PM~19745351
> *how much more plateing is left? after the last 2 body mounts sleeved
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too much plating left but theres lots of work to do after that still. I'm not in a rush I just want it to be as close to perfect as humanly possible.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jan 31 2011, 03:44 PM~19746703
> *dave, do you really think byron has a plan....let alone a time line :biggrin:
> *


I have a plan the problem is it just changes as I go. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Very nice craftsmanship, Chuck mentioned this topic and I had to see it. Can't believe I've missed this much of it.


----------



## steadydippin

I have a plan the problem is it just changes as I go. :biggrin:
[/quote]
Think you should just stick to building jettas...your a.d.d. is getting the best of you.. :rimshot: :run: :run: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 31 2011, 03:44 PM~19746703
> *dave, do you really think byron has a plan....let alone a time line :biggrin:
> *


i wasn't talkin about time i was wondering if after the frame is done, was the next step the test fit, where he puts the body and stuff back on to see if everything fits before he starts to paint. i was just tryin to get a preview of whats next after this step


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 31 2011, 05:07 PM~19747432
> *i wasn't talkin about time i was wondering if after the frame is done, was the next step the test fit, where he puts the body and stuff back on to see if everything fits before he starts to paint. i was just tryin to get a preview of whats next after this step
> *


I'm a long ways away from test fitting anything. I won't do that until early spring.

I still need to build all the suspension, narrow and assemble the rearend, build motor mounts, trans crossmember and mounts, make a custom dual exhaust....the list goes on.


----------



## westsidehydros

could you just make a 'clip' that wowuld hold the bodymount plugs in place, kinda like how a brake pad clips into the piston on caliper? or when you buy finished pipe ends, either round or square that cap off tubing? just a thought...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 31 2011, 05:15 PM~19747511
> *could you just make a 'clip' that wowuld hold the bodymount plugs in place, kinda like how a brake pad clips into the piston on caliper? or when you buy finished pipe ends, either round or square that cap off tubing?  just a thought...
> *


Possibly but I would think that the cap would end up working it's way out. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 30 2011, 09:59 PM~19742002
> *Thanks guys.
> I'm trying to keep that look going on the rest of the chassis and suspension also. Thanks.
> 
> Metal finishing is a process of polishing and shaping the metal it has nothing to do with adding more steel. It's similar to doing body work, only much more difficult since I'm shaping steel instead of bondo.
> Just about got the rest of the bodymount openings cut out and sleeved. I'll get the last 2 tomorrow then trim and flush them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KustomKreationz

what about using an expanding rubber plug with your cap? Like the cheapo freeze plug replacements? Just use the rubber part and a nice looking cap like the ones you already have there. Just a thought. Killer looking frame!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 31 2011, 09:22 PM~19749900
> *what about using an expanding rubber plug with your cap? Like the cheapo freeze plug replacements? Just use the rubber part and a nice looking cap like the ones you already have there. Just a thought. Killer looking frame!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats exactly the idea I had until today. It's going to be my back up plan. I just thought of another way tonight that should be fairly easy to do and will insure the cap sit flush and doesn't work it's way loose. Thanks.






Plated the front of the crossmember but still need to trim the top edge once I flip it. I got the lower edge real close to it's final shape. I pinched the nose down a bit more to be sure it won't bottom out.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2011, 12:23 AM~19751568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.

Flipped the frame and finished trimming the crossmember plate.










Then got started on the top arch plate.










Making sure to keep it tight with minimal gaps.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2011, 02:46 PM~19747236
> *Very nice craftsmanship, Chuck mentioned this topic and I had to see it. Can't believe I've missed this much of it.
> *


You would be surprised what you can find when you leave the basement of LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## wannabelowrider

this frame is looking real good. Nice n Smooth :thumbsup: 

Is the front lower a arm mount pockets completely sealed off too?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19765057-->
> 
> 
> 
> You would be surprised what you can find when you leave the basement of LIL.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Feb 2 2011, 03:18 PM~19767514
> *this frame is looking real good.  Nice n Smooth :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the front lower a arm mount pockets completely sealed off too?
> *


The pocket isn't completely sealed up but close to it. There is just a small opening between the center plate and front of the crossmember. The front of the crossmeber will remain as it is now in the pics. There will be no need for an access hole, thats why I did the captive nut. If all goes to plan there will not be a single access hole anywhere on the chassis.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTH
> OPU_@Feb 2 2011, 02:29 PM~19768120
> *The pocket isn't completely sealed up but close to it. There is just a small opening between the center plate and front of the crossmember. The front of the crossmeber will remain as it is now in the pics. There will be no need for an access hole, thats why I did the captive nut. If all goes to plan there will not be a single access hole anywhere on the chassis.
> *


that would look nice. I don't know why factory frames have so many holes anyway, even though there isn't a bolt or a nut behind them. They look like Swiss cheese with all them damn holes :biggrin: 
I'm sure all the holes have a purpose tho


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Feb 2 2011, 06:07 PM~19768936-->
> 
> 
> 
> that would look nice.  I don't know why factory frames have so many holes anyway, even though there isn't a bolt or a nut behind them.  They look like Swiss cheese with all them damn holes :biggrin:
> I'm sure all the holes have a purpose tho
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of the odd holes are reference points for measuring for assembly and some are also for the machines to be able to handle them easily. Swiss cheese is good on a sandwich but not so nice for frame rails.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gizmoscustoms_@Feb 2 2011, 06:46 PM~19769314
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the other arch plated and trimmed the rear section down. Still need to cap the top of the rear cross bar.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 3 2011, 12:26 PM~19777877
> *Got the other arch plated and trimmed the rear section down. Still need to cap the top of the rear cross bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the lawnmower could use a good cleaning.



















Oh yeah, and the frame is looking quality man! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 02:43 PM~19778000
> *Looks like the lawnmower could use a good cleaning.
> Oh yeah, and the frame is looking quality man!  :biggrin:
> *


My entire garage needs a good cleaning. I can't wait until spring because I'm tossing a bunch of shit to the curb or scrap yard. I have way to much shit.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 3 2011, 12:47 PM~19778031
> *My entire garage needs a good cleaning. I can't wait until spring because I'm tossing a bunch of shit to the curb or scrap yard. I have way to much shit.
> *


Amazing how fast stuff gets filthy when your grinding away......but the frame is looking sweet man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats no joke. I sweep my entire garage out at least 3 times a week and it still looks like a dam coal mine.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 3 2011, 12:51 PM~19778072
> *Thats no joke. I sweep my entire garage out at least 3 times a week and it still looks like a dam coal mine.
> *


Lol, a day's worth of grinding at chaddyb's garage:









And my thoughts on it:


----------



## Guest

i got plastic drop cloths hanging on my walls for this very reason
no mess on my shelfs the shit rolls off onto the floor and i suck it up with the shopvac


----------



## cd blazin

ive never done an entire frame...now i want too! your work is on point homie! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 3 2011, 05:42 PM~19779817
> *i got plastic drop cloths hanging on my walls for this very reason
> no mess on my shelfs the shit rolls off onto the floor and i suck it up with the shopvac
> *



My walls are rust stained yellow from grinding dust


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass+Feb 3 2011, 06:42 PM~19779817-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got plastic drop cloths hanging on my walls for this very reason
> no mess on my shelfs the shit rolls off onto the floor and i suck it up with the shopvac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a bad idea. I just have too much stuff to try and cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cd [email protected] 3 2011, 11:21 PM~19782569
> *ive never done an entire frame...now i want too! your work is on point homie! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not as glamorus as I make it out to be. :cheesy:
> I find it to be very rewarding though.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Feb 3 2011, 11:38 PM~19782876
> *My walls are  rust stained yellow from grinding dust
> *


The outside of my overhead door is a nice shade of rust also from working with the door open and it collecting on it. I don't even want to talk about the driveway. :ugh: 







Almost done plating the rear. I have a couple small filler pieces and I'll have to get the very back piece done after I take it off the table.


----------



## AK5000

Man I've been lurking on this thread for awhile, I am defenatly digging this build. I can't wait to see what you do with the suspension, keep up the good work. :drama:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 4 2011, 02:15 AM~19784509
> *Man I've been lurking on this thread for awhile, I am defenatly digging this build. I can't wait to see what you do with the suspension, keep up the good work. :drama:
> *


Thanks and I'm getting closer to getting started on the suspension. Hopefully in the next weeek or so I'll get going on it.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 4 2011, 03:15 AM~19784509
> *Man I've been lurking on this thread for awhile, I am defenatly digging this build. I can't wait to see what you do with the suspension, keep up the good work. :drama:
> *


fuck yeah thats what ive been waiting for....i need to get my ass over there and see them first hand


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 01:43 PM~19778457
> *Lol, a day's worth of grinding at chaddyb's garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my thoughts on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 12:43 PM~19778457
> *Lol, a day's worth of grinding at chaddyb's garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my thoughts on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohhh man I could not agree more with this.


----------



## CANUHOP

I feel you guys on the grinding dust situation for real. At the fab shop I work in after 3 of us putting in work all day it's a complete mess! I can't wait til this build gets to the suspension-I'm sure there will be much to learn from you Byron. Keep up the top notch work man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.

Got started on the top front again today.

One side tacked on.










I did some plug welds to tie the plate into the donut underneath and to the crossmember where it meets the coil pocket.










Also added the inside trim piece to clean up the looks and give it the radiused corner. Still needs a little trim work but it's close.


----------



## 79 cutty

Keeps getting better!


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2011, 08:28 AM~19794074
> *Keeps getting better!
> *


Its Aight :0 





Just messin, this frame is off the chain :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 4 2011, 11:52 AM~19787999
> *Thanks and I'm getting closer to getting started on the suspension. Hopefully in the next weeek or so I'll get going on it.
> *


 :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 12:26 AM~19792817
> *Thanks.
> 
> Got started on the top front again today.
> 
> One side tacked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some plug welds to tie the plate into the donut underneath and to the crossmember where it meets the coil pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added the inside trim piece to clean up the looks and give it the radiused corner. Still needs a little trim work but it's close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 06:29 PM~19796386
> *Lookin good
> *



x 2


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2011, 10:28 AM~19794074
> *Keeps getting better!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CP

Incredible work. :wow:


----------



## CadillacTom

I expect this car vying for a Ridler Award at the Autorama next year! :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 08:26 AM~19792817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sickness


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks everybody.




> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Feb 6 2011, 11:26 PM~19805019
> *I expect this car vying for a Ridler Award at the Autorama next year! :biggrin:
> *


I don't think my body work and paint skills are on that level. I can only imagine the talent required to build a car to that level of fit and finish.




Finally got a bit more done. 

Finished the last filler piece on the right frame horn. Don't mind the nasty paint and rust. I cleaned the weld area. The entire frame is getting blasted when I'm done with it anyways.










Plated the other top side rail










Then made the filler pieces.



















I still need to do a bit more where the steering shaft recess is thats why the plates don't line up. I'll get that after plating the top of the crossmember.


----------



## goinlow

they need a clapping smiley................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks great!


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

TTT!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

you ever figure out the body mount caps?



i was thinking you could offset a nut inside the frame then use an alan headed bolt inset of course to secure caps 


kinda like a center cap on a rim











get what im saying? 


shouldnt be to hard and still nice and clean


----------



## Ahhwataday

How many grindin disc you gone thru?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 7 2011, 10:11 PM~19814107
> *Thanks everybody.
> I don't think my body work and paint skills are on that level. I can only imagine the talent required to build a car to that level of fit and finish.
> Finally got a bit more done.
> 
> Finished the last filler piece on the right frame horn. Don't mind the nasty paint and rust. I cleaned the weld area. The entire frame is getting blasted when I'm done with it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plated the other top side rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then made the filler pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do a bit more where the steering shaft recess is thats why the plates don't line up. I'll get that after plating the top of the crossmember.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Feb 8 2011, 07:57 AM~19816454-->
> 
> 
> 
> they need a clapping smiley...................  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    looks great!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 12:20 PM~19826720
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 03:09 PM~19828028
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 9 2011, 02:40 AM~19824679
> *you ever figure out the body mount caps?
> i was thinking you could offset a nut  inside the frame  then use an alan headed bolt  inset of course   to secure caps
> kinda like a center cap on a rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get what im saying?
> shouldnt be to hard  and still nice and clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue with bolting it down that way is it will tend to tilt the cap a little and possibly cause poor fitment. I have it sorted out I just need to pick up the tubing I need. I'll be coming back to it a bit later. Thanks though.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ahhwataday_@Feb 9 2011, 02:43 AM~19824697
> *How many grindin disc you gone thru?
> *


I've used a lot of sanding pads, grinding wheels, and cut off wheels. I just spent $140 restocking my supplies the other day and there is lot's left to do.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Feb 9 2011, 01:40 AM~19824679-->
> 
> 
> 
> you ever figure out the body mount caps?
> i was thinking you could offset a nut  inside the frame  then use an alan headed bolt  inset of course  to secure caps
> kinda like a center cap on a rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get what im saying?
> shouldnt be to hard  and still nice and clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Feb 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19828555
> *The only issue with bolting it down that way is it will tend to tilt the cap a little and possibly cause poor fitment. I have it sorted out I just need to pick up the tubing I need. I'll be coming back to it a bit later. Thanks though.
> *



what about a piece of flat bar, with a nut welded to it in the middle. Slip that inside the hole (one side then the other) then use one of them screws that are tapered so it can sit flush to the actual cover.. 
make sense?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19832003
> *what about a piece of flat bar, with a nut welded to it in the middle. Slip that inside the hole (one side then the other) then use one of them screws that are tapered  so it can sit flush to the actual cover..
> make sense?
> *




another idea brought up by a buddy of mine today was to thread or buying tube that was theaded inside and a cap to fit 

put 2 holes in the cap like a grinder wheel has 



another idea would be to make it like an old school gas cap still have your two hole so you can un screw it.


----------



## socapots

find a die big enough and he can thread the frame itself.. and use just a round plate to screw into it.
holes in it like the grinder wheels is a good idea.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 9 2011, 10:22 PM~19832115
> *find a die big enough and he can thread the frame itself.. and use just a round plate to screw into it.
> holes in it like the grinder wheels is a good idea.
> *



thats a big ass die though


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by socapots+Feb 9 2011, 11:12 PM~19832003-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about a piece of flat bar, with a nut welded to it in the middle. Slip that inside the hole (one side then the other) then use one of them screws that are tapered  so it can sit flush to the actual cover..
> make sense?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats real close to how I'm going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19832115
> *find a die big enough and he can thread the frame itself.. and use just a round plate to screw into it.
> holes in it like the grinder wheels is a good idea.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19832169
> *thats a big ass die though
> *


No doubt that would cost a small fortune as well.


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 10 2011, 01:23 AM~19832755
> *Thats real close to how I'm going to do it.
> No doubt that would cost a small fortune as well.
> *


It's nothing


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 10 2011, 12:22 AM~19832115
> *find a die big enough and he can thread the frame itself.. and use just a round plate to screw into it.
> holes in it like the grinder wheels is a good idea.
> *


i said the same thing, but i can see how there would be a few issues with that design...

personally, i'd just make a disc slug with a barrel nut on it, and use the stud from the body mount, to thread onto the barrel nut. make whatever kind of tooling to twist it you like...


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics more pics


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19832003
> *what about a piece of flat bar, with a nut welded to it in the middle. Slip that inside the hole (one side then the other) then use one of them screws that are tapered  so it can sit flush to the actual cover..
> make sense?
> *


thats what i was thinking on doing with mine, since mine wont be sleeved like outhopu's.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Feb 10 2011, 02:16 AM~19833549-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Feb 10 2011, 01:52 PM~19836409
> *i said the same thing, but i can see how there would be a few issues with that design...
> 
> personally, i'd just make a disc slug with a barrel nut on it, and use the stud from the body mount, to thread onto the barrel nut. make whatever kind of tooling to twist it you like...
> *


Trust me using the body mount stud may seem like a good ide but it won't work. The cap must be perfectly centered or it will contact the tube when tightening it and end up taking the paint off the edge which would then lead to rust.






Enough talk about capping the bodymount openings. I have more pics finally :biggrin: 

Full welded and polished the top of the spring pocket so I could get started on the new upper ears.



















It's got to be nice a crisp.  










Used 1/4" plate for these.


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## og069

:wow: its over the top nice work of art its better then good its amazing :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Ooh Wee!! You gonna have to get ur brain working on the design on the arms. Looking real good btw :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

That's what I'm waiting to see. Hurry up


----------



## ROCK OUT

:wow: this should be good :biggrin: 

on a side note i bent my power c clamp :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 12 2011, 06:02 PM~19853179
> *:wow: this should be good :biggrin:
> 
> on a side note i bent my power c clamp :angry:
> *


Pics :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood

:drama: I've been waiting for this part of the build!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

Shit yeah. Me three


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2011, 04:46 PM~19853809
> *Pics  :biggrin:
> *


probably shouldn't have made it adjustable and i could have gusseted it better


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 13 2011, 01:53 AM~19855725
> *probably shouldn't have made it adjustable and i could have gusseted it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 13 2011, 01:53 AM~19855725
> *probably shouldn't have made it adjustable and i could have gusseted it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish i could find it, there was a topic where a few people on here posted home made power c clamps they made...


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2011, 10:13 AM~19858058
> *i wish i could find it, there was a topic where a few people on here posted home made power c clamps they made...
> *


POWER C CLAMPS


----------



## baggedout81

Are them the ballistic joints your using?Lmk how they turn out gotta but that might be using them

Nice work like always B


----------



## KERRBSS

Where's the updates


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 13 2011, 05:35 PM~19859274-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are them the ballistic joints your using?Lmk how they turn out gotta but that might be using them
> 
> Nice work like always B
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. All the joints and bushings are from them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 06:15 PM~19859459
> *Where's the updates
> *


I'll post some later. I didn't take any pics last night. I had another vehicle to take care of yesterday so I didn't do much work on it.


----------



## MUFASA

:nicoderm:


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 13 2011, 07:37 PM~19860105
> *Yes. All the joints and bushings are from them.
> I'll post some later. I didn't take any pics last night. I had another vehicle to take care of yesterday so I didn't do much work on it.
> *


I hope that vehicle was a BONIVILLE!


----------



## CP

Ballistic Fabrication :thumbsup:


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 12 2011, 01:11 AM~19849436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That threaded rod aint gonna hold up worth shit once he hits the switch a couple times :uh: 
































:biggrin: 

.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes+Feb 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19860463-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that vehicle was a BONIVILLE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. That one costs me money to work on. The one I was working on made me money and it only took half a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19861406
> *Ballistic Fabrication  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I'm pleased with there stuff. I'll know how much I like them after it hits the streets.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jucedin2years_@Feb 13 2011, 11:09 PM~19862287
> *That threaded rod aint gonna hold up worth shit once he hits the switch a couple times  :uh:
> :biggrin: .
> *


The guy at HomeDepot said they would hold. :cheesy: 




Got the outer tabs done on the other side so I could pull the jig and plate the crossmember.



















Cleaned up the edges before plating.










I didn't get too far on this, should get it done tomorrow.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 13 2011, 11:32 PM~19863112
> *Nope. That one costs me money to work on. The one I was working on made me money and it only took half a day.
> 
> So far I'm pleased with there stuff. I'll know how much I like them after it hits the streets.
> The guy at HomeDepot said they would hold. :cheesy:
> Got the outer tabs done on the other side so I could pull the jig and plate the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the edges before plating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get too far on this, should get it done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking very nice ! Cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## StreetFame

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 12:02 PM~19865606
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

x1000000000000000! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## OUTHOPU

As always thanks guys.

Got the crossmember just about done.










Polished the welds down where it meets the frame rail. Every welld will be shaped to a sharp edge before getting rounded over. This will insure straight and flat seams.










Finished trimming and welding the lower mounts and did a little bit of metal finishing on them.



















Started formulating my plan of attack for the custom uppers. I'll need to extend these arms and make a jig to locate the balljoint then I'll be able to get started on the new arms.


----------



## KERRBSS

:run: :run:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Some of the best craftsmanship I've seen on here in a while. Everything from the edges of the metal, the fitments, the fillets, the tacks, the beads, to the finish is all done VERY nicely. I like how you're squaring off the edges, very clean and will look VERY nice.


----------



## STRICTLY1

TTT for the local homie 
I saw this thing in person yesterday
and it's ten times better up close 
No ****


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 15 2011, 01:18 PM~19875207
> *Some of the best craftsmanship I've seen on here in a while. Everything from the edges of the metal, the fitments, the fillets, the tacks, the beads, to the finish is all done VERY nicely. I like how you're squaring off the edges, very clean and will look VERY nice.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY

I'm still trying to figure out what I enjoy more, the build itself, or a topic that actually has non stop progress, I can check in near daily and always see progress being made. Much props B.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 15 2011, 12:18 PM~19875207-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best craftsmanship I've seen on here in a while. Everything from the edges of the metal, the fitments, the fillets, the tacks, the beads, to the finish is all done VERY nicely. I like how you're squaring off the edges, very clean and will look VERY nice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I spend lots of time on every step and I'm glad it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:26 PM~19875259
> *TTT for the local homie
> I saw this thing in person yesterday
> and it's ten times better up close
> No ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was nice to be able to hang out in the garage and not freeze are ass off while we kicking it for a change. This heat wave of 39 degrees is long overdue. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19875498
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring your hebrew ass over here sometime and check it out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Feb 15 2011, 03:36 PM~19876467
> *I'm still trying to figure out what I enjoy more, the build itself, or a topic that actually has non stop progress, I can check in near daily and always see progress being made. Much props B.
> *


I've been able to stay focused on this project for a change so it's helped me keep making steady progress. Thanks.







After some thought I'm going to build the lowers first.

Made a jig to locate everything.










Now I just need to put something between these. :biggrin: 










Here is a comparison of the stock lower ball joint next to the new one I'm retro fitting in it's place. It's much larger and uses a larger nut, it should add a considerable amount of strength. It's also a NAPA H.D. balljoint for even more piece of mind.


----------



## yetti

Looking real nice Byron.


----------



## ICED BOXX

Only five months and this build is goin faster than half the fools on here....


----------



## gottie




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti+Feb 15 2011, 05:25 PM~19877161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real nice Byron.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm pretty pleased with everything so far, and thats unusual for me. I'm happy to be just about done cutting and fitting plates though thats for sure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@Feb 15 2011, 06:51 PM~19877794
> *Only five months and this build is goin faster than half the fools on here....
> *


I'm not rushing it either and considering it's a 1 man operation I think I'm making good time on it.






Got the uppers ghetto extended so I can make a jig for the new uppers tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Pjay




----------



## caddyking

You going to make some custom spindles as well to accomodate the larger balljoint stem?


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm going to modify and reinforce a Caprice spindle to accept the ball joints so I can fit 13"s on with no spacers or grinding of calipers.


----------



## KERRBSS

Got the uppers ghetto extended so I can make a jig for the new uppers tomorrow hopefully.









[/quote]
That's your best werk yet! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2011, 07:12 AM~19882277
> *That's your best werk yet!  :biggrin:
> *


Wait till they come back from chrome. :rofl:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2011, 11:02 AM~19882731
> *Wait till they come back from chrome. :rofl:
> *


Chrome makes everything better!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built

What are the new Napa ball joints out of?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Yellowimpala_@Feb 16 2011, 09:50 PM~19888017
> *What are the new Napa ball joints out of?
> *


I'm not going to give up that info at this time.  

I'm at a stand still on the lowers until I get the ball joint sleeves machined so I moved on to the jig for the upper.



















The new upper ball joints are larger and longer also. These are also NAPA units


----------



## wannabelowrider

What made you go with Napa on the balljoints instead of power performance or other company?


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

THOSE LOOK LIKE THE 4X4 BALL JOINTS. I GOT EM ON MY CUTTY


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19889049
> *I'm not going to give up that info at this time.
> 
> I'm at a stand still on the lowers until I get the ball joint sleeves machined so I moved on to the jig for the upper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new upper ball joints are larger and longer also. These are also NAPA units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to have to drill out the spindle to fit these?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 16 2011, 11:00 PM~19889337
> *What made you go with Napa on the balljoints instead of power performance or other company?
> *


ive been working at napa for 12 yrs and napa makes some bad ass balljoints. ill put it to you this way napas cheap chasis line is called mrc. well moogs top of the line is da same as napas cheap line even da same part #'s . 




















ps i dont know da part #'s


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19889643
> *ive been working at napa for 12 yrs and napa makes some bad ass balljoints.  ill put it to you this way napas cheap chasis line is called mrc. well moogs top of the line is da same as napas cheap line even da same part #'s .
> ps i dont know da part #'s
> *


Wow I didn't know that. Only reason why I said that is cuz power performance says theirs is amongst the strongest in the world and about $10-$15 cheaper than Napa.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 17 2011, 12:31 AM~19889049
> *I'm not going to give up that info at this time.
> 
> I'm at a stand still on the lowers until I get the ball joint sleeves machined so I moved on to the jig for the upper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new upper ball joints are larger and longer also. These are also NAPA units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you trying to say here B??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

i think GM cars use super small ball joints... think i know what joint that is, but not possitive


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 17 2011, 12:11 AM~19889454-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to have to drill out the spindle to fit these?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to ream the spindle out to fit the new dia. and taper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 12:34 AM~19889643
> *ive been working at napa for 12 yrs and napa makes some bad ass balljoints.  ill put it to you this way napas cheap chasis line is called mrc. well moogs top of the line is da same as napas cheap line even da same part #'s .
> ps i dont know da part #'s
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 12:59 AM~19889870
> *Wow I didn't know that.  Only reason why I said that is cuz power performance says theirs is amongst the strongest in the world and about $10-$15 cheaper than Napa.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right the Moog stuff is just overpriced run of the mill parts. The main reason I went with the NAPA stuff was simply because I needed to be able to get my hands on the parts to measure and compare different balljoints to find out what would work for what I'm doing. This is the big downfall to doing custom applications, nothing is as simple as just ordering a part and being done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 06:15 AM~19890872
> *what are you trying to say here B??? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saying why don't you come by tonight and check this bitch out and I'll get you the print. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Feb 17 2011, 09:36 AM~19891368
> *i think GM cars use super small ball joints... think i know what joint that is, but not possitive
> *


They do use some small stuff. The new upper is the size of the original lower if thats any indication of how wimpy the factory stuff is. You may very well know the part due to your quest for finding the right balljoint for your Lincoln.


----------



## KERRBSS

Tomorrow night would probally werk better for me. I'll make your parts only because Im gonna need one of your body lifts in a few weeks! Lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You work out of a shop with engineering & tool/die equipment?

I've noticed jigs, plaz'd cuts, and other things that I'm pretty familiar with.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 17 2011, 10:50 AM~19891808-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow night would probally werk better for me. I'll make your parts only because Im gonna need one of your body lifts in a few weeks! Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can come by your place if you want to drop off the print if it makes it easier. Just call me and let me know.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2011, 02:18 PM~19893207
> *You work out of a shop with engineering & tool/die equipment?
> 
> I've noticed jigs, plaz'd cuts, and other things that I'm pretty familiar with.
> *


Everything on this build so far has been done in my 2 1/2 car garage. There will only be a few small things I'll have done for me or that I'll do at my friends shop. I don't have a lathe or I'd be able to do everything out of the garage.


----------



## Munchin247

Good build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.




Well now I need to get material for the uppers so it's on to narrowing the rearend.

Had to do a ton of measuring and remeasuring and get a print drawn up to make sure I didn't end up scrapping $1200 worth of axles and housing. This is my least favorite thing to do.:burn:










Removed about 10" from the housing, the drops are sitting on the table.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 15 2011, 02:16 PM~19876737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison of the stock lower ball joint next to the new one I'm retro fitting in it's place. It's much larger and uses a larger nut, it should add a considerable amount of strength. It's also a NAPA H.D. balljoint for even more piece of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they astro van ball joints


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2011, 12:01 AM~19897744
> *Thanks.
> Well now I need to get material for the uppers so it's on to narrowing the rearend.
> 
> Had to do a ton of measuring and remeasuring and get a print drawn up to make sure I didn't end up scrapping $1200 worth of axles and housing. This is my least favorite thing to do.:burn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed about 10" from the housing, the drops are sitting on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 18 2011, 02:39 AM~19899744
> *are they astro van ball joints
> *


No.






Got some more prep work done on the housing. 

I didn't like the way it was welded. 



















I don't like the idea of grinding down welds that I didn't do so I ground a groove in all the existing welds and ran a nice fat bead over them to allow me to polish the welds down without risking any thin spots. 





































Then I got busy polished the welds down. I'll do more finish work later after I'm done welding all the brackets on.



















Had to modify my aligment blocks to fit the Ballistic housing ends since they are a heavy duty end with extra retaining bolts.

The raised center section slides into the housing end and gets bolted up to line up the housing ends with each other and the center bearings. An aligment bar slides through the center before welding them on.




























The ends are a press fit and I just have them press on a little bit for mock up,
they aren't squared up yet.










You can see the axle tube( marked with white) slides into the ends. This eliminates a butt weld and greatly increases strength. I'll also weld this end as well as around the inboard edge of the housing end.


----------



## ROCK OUT

:uh: well aren't you picky, makin everybody else's car look more and more like shit as you go  , like your builds motivates people to do better, well at least it motivates me :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Very meticulous I see, or would you call it being thorough? Well whatever it is I see it gets the best of you sometimes lol :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 18 2011, 07:19 PM~19904084-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: well aren't you picky, makin everybody else's car look more and more like shit as you go  , like your builds motivates people to do better, well at least it motivates me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say i was raising the bar on this one. You were warned in advance. :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Feb 18 2011, 07:30 PM~19904145
> *Very meticulous I see, or would you call it being thorough?  Well whatever it is I see it gets the best of you sometimes lol  :biggrin:
> *


I don't even know what to call what I'm doing anymore. This build has turned into an obsession. Everyday I open the garage door the first thought in my mind is how can I make it better.


----------



## Pjay

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2011, 06:53 PM~19903415
> *No.
> Got some more prep work done on the housing.
> 
> I didn't like the way it was welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the idea of grinding down welds that I didn't do so I ground a groove in all the existing welds and ran a nice fat bead over them to allow me to polish the welds down without risking any thin spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got busy polished the welds down. I'll do more finish work later after I'm done welding all the brackets on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to modify my aligment blocks to fit the Ballistic housing ends since they are a heavy duty end with extra retaining bolts.
> 
> The raised center section slides into the housing end and gets bolted up to line up the housing ends with each other and the center bearings. An aligment bar slides through the center before welding them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ends are a press fit and I just have them press on a little bit for mock up,
> they aren't squared up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the axle tube( marked with white) slides into the ends. This eliminates a butt weld and greatly increases strength. I'll also weld this end as well as around the inboard edge of the housing end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wow b!, the rear looks sick. like how you grind down the welds... good job :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

Beefy rear


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i still think the rear end looks goofy :rofl: it looks like a poor artists 3d rendering on a cad program...


but its really nothing to scoff at...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2011, 06:37 AM~19908201
> *i still think the rear end looks goofy :rofl: it looks like a poor artists 3d rendering on a cad program...
> but its really nothing to scoff at...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY1

GOING TO INFINTY AND BEYOND WITH THIS ONE TOTALLY IS IN A CLASS OF ITS OWN AND NO COMPARISON TO THE REGAL BUILD YOU TRUMPED THAT 10 TIMES OVER ALREADY


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2011, 06:52 PM~19905323
> *I did say i was raising the bar on this one. You were warned in advance. :x:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 15 2011, 03:16 PM~19876737-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison of the stock lower ball joint next to the new one I'm retro fitting in it's place. It's much larger and uses a larger nut, it should add a considerable amount of strength. It's also a NAPA H.D. balljoint for even more piece of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These look very similiar to the ones I ended up having to use on my lowers. I had to ream out the spindles as well. Are they Caddy Limo ones :biggrin: ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Feb 15 2011, 03:16 PM~19876737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be honest, I wasn't completely sold on that rear end looks wise, but with those welds all polished out, I'm sold :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE+Feb 19 2011, 01:07 AM~19907199-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  wow b!, the rear looks sick. like how you grind down the welds... good job :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I knew it would look way cleaner once I went over it and brought it up to my standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 04:03 AM~19908087
> *Beefy rear
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:37 AM~19908201
> *i still think the rear end looks goofy :rofl: it looks like a poor artists 3d rendering on a cad program...
> but its really nothing to scoff at...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just so different from any other rearend so it's hard to accept it will look right but I'm confident it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 11:18 AM~19909052
> *GOING TO INFINTY AND BEYOND WITH THIS ONE TOTALLY IS IN A CLASS OF ITS OWN AND NO COMPARISON TO THE REGAL BUILD YOU TRUMPED THAT 10 TIMES OVER ALREADY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have more than backed up my claims that this was going to be bigger and better. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 19 2011, 11:58 AM~19909234
> *  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Feb 19 2011, 04:16 PM~19910605
> *These look very similiar to the ones I ended up having to use on my lowers. I had to ream out the spindles as well. Are they Caddy Limo ones  :biggrin: ?
> I'll be honest, I wasn't completely sold on that rear end looks wise, but with those welds all polished out, I'm sold  :biggrin: :yes:
> *


No.

You got to have the vision. Thats how the housing has looked in my mind for the last year that it's been sitting waiting for me to get to it. Thanks.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Picked up the alignment bar today and got started on welding the housing ends on tonight.

I removed the ring gear from the 3rd member and installed the bearing alignment blocks in place of the bearings. I put the alignment bar it prior to tightening the bearing caps to make sure the blocks are square and true.










Then I removed the bar and installed the 3rd member in the housing and installed the bar and housing end locator blocks.










One side lined up good so I sqaured it up and tacked it in place.










The other side didn't quite line up. This is why it's important to use an alignment bar. If the ends are off centered too much it will lead to bearing failure later.










A little heat and some pressure and I had the end almost lined up. I'll finish fine tuning it tomorrow hopefully and get the other end welded on.


----------



## Ahhwataday

I dont have enough room on my computer for all the notes I need to take


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2011, 09:31 PM~19889049
> *I'm not going to give up that info at this time.
> 
> I'm at a stand still on the lowers until I get the ball joint sleeves machined so I moved on to the jig for the upper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new upper ball joints are larger and longer also. These are also NAPA units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















love ur work you ever think about using these uni-ball joints I see them used all the time on minitrucks and offroad bulids but never in the lowrider world and to be honest I dont know why they are vertually bulletproof. I think ur the perfect person to start  michigan metal works has them and barley legal used to make some that would bolt like stocks but not sure if they are still around


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 01:27 AM~19913615
> *Picked up the alignment bar today and got started on welding the housing ends on tonight.
> 
> I removed the ring gear from the 3rd member and installed the bearing alignment blocks in place of the bearings. I put the alignment bar it prior to tightening the bearing caps to make sure the blocks are square and true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I removed the bar and installed the 3rd member in the housing and installed the bar and housing end locator blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side lined up good so I sqaured it up and tacked it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side didn't quite line up. This is why it's important to use an alignment bar. If the ends are off centered too much it will lead to bearing failure later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little heat and some pressure and I had the end almost lined up. I'll finish fine tuning it tomorrow hopefully and get the other end welded on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size is that alignment bar? i have one here at the house you could always use...its 1.5" diameter


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday+Feb 20 2011, 12:48 AM~19913737-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have enough room on my computer for all the notes I need to take
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could remember everything I've done over the years, I end up forgeting half of what I do after a year or so goes by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 04:34 AM~19914539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love ur work you ever think about using these uni-ball joints I see them used all the time on minitrucks and offroad bulids but never in the lowrider world and to be honest I dont know why they are vertually bulletproof. I think ur the perfect person to start  michigan metal works has them and barley legal used to make some that would bolt like stocks but not sure if they are still around
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something about those makes them look weak to me. The stem that goes into the spindle looks like it's just machined from bar stock. It appears to have a rough/pitted surface at it's shoulder. There is also a lot of pieces to those which to me means more parts to either fail or wear out. The beauty of an OEM type balljoints the lifetime warranty and the fact that I can get a new one in a matter of minutes. The uniball looks nicer when installed but I'll be hiding the uppers anyways so that doesn't mean anything for me. Thanks though. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Feb 20 2011, 08:11 AM~19914789
> *what size is that alignment bar?  i have one here at the house you could always use...its 1.5" diameter
> *


It's 1.5" How long is your bar? This one is dam close to being to short.


----------



## KERRBSS

It's 1.5" How long is your bar? This one is dam close to being to short.
[/quote]

75", and its the most precision piece you can get....NO ****


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 AM~19915370
> *75", and its the most precision piece you can get....NO ****
> *


Bring it with you today if your still coming by later. I'll check it out (NO ****).


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 12:48 PM~19915375
> *Bring it with you today if your still coming by later. I'll check it out (NO ****).
> *


yeah ill be by. ill call you when i get back shopping....maybe 2 or 3ish....


----------



## doctahouse

I was just looking at your pictures and noticed you were you using levels to square up the ends to the axle tubes. I'm sure you already did this but thought I would add to others, "Levels lie, squares don't"


That rear end is bad ass! Superior work.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 20 2011, 01:33 PM~19915943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at your pictures and noticed you were you using levels to square up the ends to the axle tubes. I'm sure you already did this but thought I would add to others, "Levels lie, squares don't"
> That rear end is bad ass! Superior work.
> *


You cant just use the axle housing as a reference for square. The tube on the side I used the levels on was straight and centered with the alignment bar so I used the levels to double check the housing ends before tacking them on. The other side the tube pulled off center from welding so if I were to use a sqaure to line up the end it would not be square to the centerline of the bar. Whats critical here is that all the bearings line up in the end and the bar insures that.

Thanks.


----------



## Boricua Customs

Lookin good, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 12:04 PM~19915188
> *I wish I could remember everything I've done over the years, I end up forgeting half of what I do after a year or so goes by.
> *



shit i better hurry up while its fresh in your head


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs+Feb 20 2011, 01:47 PM~19916049-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ahhwataday_@Feb 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19918743
> *shit i better hurry up while its fresh in your head
> *


There will only be 1 more build I do after this one and that may not even happen so take it all in while you can.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 12:52 AM~19920654
> *Thanks.
> There will only be 1 more build I do after this one and that may not even happen so take it all in while you can.
> *


 :0


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

WENT TROUGH EVERY PAGE. AWSOME WORK BROTHER.


----------



## dubfrnic

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19920654
> *Thanks.
> There will only be 1 more build I do after this one and that may not even happen so take it all in while you can.
> *


  :tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

There's a very big misconception on this site. ALOT of people think that this is how a weld should look:











If you've been in the industry (and I can tell you have been) you will know that a weave pattern is used for filling a gap. This look is not the standard. Some people prefer that look for finishes but honestly it's not used in many applications.

When I used to tig microbreweries (Stainless/Aluminum) ALL of our welds has to be ground down to a "Food Grade" finish where there was NO pitting or texture. This made you a VERY good welder. The more of a weave pattern you had, the more grinding you had to do. After a couple months of this, my tig beads were SMOOTH, you could not tell where the edge of the metal ended and my bead began. I could hit the bead with a soft-pad and it was done.

After that I moved into the construction industry and welded mig on HEAVY applications. Metal was 1/2 and up. We would run a bead 1" wide, 4' long with NO stop-starts using .045 wire. This ranged from the canopies down to the gear-boxes. The beads once again HAD to be smooth with NO pattern for cosmetic reasons.

As I progressed in the industry I was flown to Lincoln Electric in Cleveland Ohio and spent a couple days at the factory and down in the dungeon. I was certified in the automation sector where I learned how to program robots. The robots had a handful of weave patterns but only as a secondary option. If a customer preferred a texture to the bead, we could pulse out the welder and it was SUPER fine and SUPER clean.

I guess the reason I took the time to reply at this length is because I've only seen a couple of people that are aware of this, you being one of them. That level of craftsmanship is appreciated from one professional to another.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Feb 21 2011, 01:35 AM~19920980-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 02:26 AM~19921390
> *  :tears:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I love doing this work but everything is priced so dam high these days that I just can't justify doing it anymore. My homie has spent a ridiculous
> amount of cash already and we aren't even close to done. I just want to get back to working on my own ride after this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 02:13 AM~19921287
> *WENT TROUGH EVERY PAGE. AWSOME WORK BROTHER.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Feb 21 2011, 10:06 AM~19922235
> *There's a very big misconception on this site. ALOT of people think that this is how a weld should look:...
> 
> I guess the reason I took the time to reply at this length is because I've only seen a couple of people that are aware of this, you being one of them. That level of craftsmanship is appreciated from one professional to another.
> *


Thanks. It's always nice to get props from other skilled welders. I agree with you that most of the welding I see done here is all about creating a look with very little consideration to weld strength. I've been changing my method of laying down my beads on this frame a bit because I know I'll be polishing all the welds down and want to have extra material in the bead to prevent low spots that need to be rewelded.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got the other end to line up and tacked it on.










Also verified that the ends and alignment bar were square. This dimension was what I was trying to explain earlier.



















It's now ready for full welding and rear suspension mock up.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 20 2011, 01:34 AM~19914539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love ur work you ever think about using these uni-ball joints I see them used all the time on minitrucks and offroad bulids but never in the lowrider world and to be honest I dont know why they are vertually bulletproof. I think ur the perfect person to start  michigan metal works has them and barley legal used to make some that would bolt like stocks but not sure if they are still around
> *


a guy on here has those on his regal hopper and a super charged impala hes building, names wayoflife or something like that. were is the best place to get these i like the look i definitely want a set :biggrin: cant seem to find any info on mmw's website just pics and they haven't answered, and searching barley legal just shows porn :cheesy:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 02:27 PM~19924514
> *
> It's now ready for full welding and rear suspension mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That shit looks crazy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 21 2011, 05:50 PM~19924685
> *That shit looks crazy!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hes not too sane himself so I guess it fits :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 03:38 PM~19925023
> *Hes not too sane himself so I guess it fits  :biggrin:
> *



Looks like some offroad buggy shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 21 2011, 05:38 PM~19925023-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hes not too sane himself so I guess it fits  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be on to something.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undr8ed_@Feb 21 2011, 05:42 PM~19925052
> *Looks like some offroad buggy shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's designed for off road trucks. Thats what drew me to using it since I know those trucks are heavy and get abused so it is built to be strong.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 21 2011, 02:42 PM~19925052
> *Looks like some offroad buggy shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT

Are you going to add a reinforcement to the rear-end?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19925130
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to add a reinforcement to the rear-end?
> *


That one in the pic is the old style fab 9. The one I'm using is a stronger version of that even.
No truss will be added. As narrow as it is there really shouldn't be a need. A stock F150 9" will usually hold up without a truss and this unit is far stronger than those.
I really hate the way a truss looks hanging under a car, thats why we went this route.


----------



## KERRBSS

heres the rear trailing arm bolts he gonna use


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 02:58 PM~19925171
> *That one in the pic is the old style fab 9. The one I'm using is a stronger version of that even.
> No truss will be added. As narrow as it is there really shouldn't be a need. A stock F150 9" will usually hold up without a truss and this unit is far stronger than those.
> I really hate the way a truss looks hanging under a car, thats why we went this route.
> *


right on was hoping you wouldn't need a truss, it looks freakin sweet as it is.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 03:51 PM~19925111
> *It's designed for off road trucks. Thats what drew me to using it since I know those trucks are heavy and get abused so it is built to be strong.
> *


:thumbsup:

Probably a better idea to build your own versus trying to shave enough meat off a corporate 14 bolt to not drag with little wheels and tires :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed

Next you gonna built it like a rockwell axle, so you would have just a straight line on the bottom of the axle??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 04:16 PM~19925302
> *heres the rear trailing arm bolts he gonna use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



...those are WaaaaaaaaY to small.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 21 2011, 04:12 PM~19925766
> *...those are WaaaaaaaaY to small.
> *


 :werd: those will snap right off gas hopin at warp speed :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Everybodys got jokes today. :roflmao: 

Fuck it at least SIX1RAG got my ball joint sleeves done for the lowers.



















Thanks ****!

Now the fun starts. Time to scratch build the lowers.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Wow homie you have alot of work and time invested in this one frame... looks awesome and the work is top notch. Homie shouldnt even throw a body on just take it to shows like that lol.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Feb 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19926863
> *Wow homie you have alot of work and time invested in this one frame... looks awesome and the work is top notch. Homie shouldnt even throw a body on just take it to shows like that lol.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Feb 21 2011, 09:13 PM~19926863
> *Wow homie you have alot of work and time invested in this one frame... looks awesome and the work is top notch. Homie shouldnt even throw a body on just take it to shows like that lol.
> *


Thanks. I'm throwing everything I have into this build. My homie and I have agreed that this is going to be the last ride I build for him so I have to go for broke on it.

I did pick up a truck just to be able to tow the frame to a couple picnics and shows this summer.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 09:47 PM~19929658
> *Thanks. I'm throwing everything I have into this build. My homie and I have agreed that this is going to be the last ride I build for him so I have to go for broke on it.
> 
> I did pick up a truck just to be able to tow the frame to a couple picnics and shows this summer.
> *


you sick of inhaling metal dust already :happysad:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 21 2011, 08:16 PM~19927665
> *:werd:
> *


X2


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 22 2011, 02:26 AM~19930018
> *you sick of inhaling metal dust already :happysad:
> *


he grew a ZZtop style beard to help filter the dust :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

This is going to get even more interesting now :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 22 2011, 02:30 AM~19930831
> *he grew a ZZtop style beard to help filter the dust  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 22 2011, 03:30 AM~19930831
> *he grew a ZZtop style beard to help filter the dust  :biggrin:
> *


Pics? :roflmao:


----------



## gasman

post pics of that truck


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 22 2011, 01:47 AM~19929658
> *Thanks. I'm throwing everything I have into this build. My homie and I have agreed that this is going to be the last ride I build for him so I have to go for broke on it.
> 
> I did pick up a truck just to be able to tow the frame to a couple picnics and shows this summer.
> *


:nosad:

ur going to wear ur hands down to the nub if u keep this up lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Feb 22 2011, 08:51 AM~19931166-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to get even more interesting now :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 22 2011, 01:26 AM~19930018
> *you sick of inhaling metal dust already :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind the dirty work it's just the cost and time required to do builds on this level is hard to justify anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 05:30 AM~19930831
> *he grew a ZZtop style beard to help filter the dust  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 22 2011, 11:23 AM~19931961
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 12:59 PM~19932512
> *Pics?  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 02:17 PM~19932995
> *post pics of that truck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? It's an old work truck not like it's an old Firebird or T top Cutlass. :buttkick: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Feb 22 2011, 02:52 PM~19933169
> *:nosad:
> 
> ur going to wear ur hands down to the nub if u keep this up lol
> *


Lifes short and I have lots more to accomplish so until they are nubs I'm going to keep pushing.


----------



## MUFASA

:thumbsup: LOOKN REAL GOOD...............


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19933325
> *
> Lifes short and I have lots more to accomplish so until they are nubs I'm going to keep pushing.
> *


gonna have to change ur name to OUTNUBU


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 22 2011, 01:47 PM~19933629
> *gonna have to change ur name to OUTNUBU
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## PHUKET

Is frame the same as a box caprice?


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 01:52 AM~19920654
> *Thanks.
> There will only be 1 more build I do after this one and that may not even happen so take it all in while you can.
> *



I dont believe it. The way you work I think you'll get bored and have to do a few more. A whole lot more with better ideas each time. shiiiiiiiiiiit ill be watchin


----------



## off_topic

like a tank.


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19924514
> *Got the other end to line up and tacked it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also verified that the ends and alignment bar were square. This dimension was what I was trying to explain earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now ready for full welding and rear suspension mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rear end..but 8.8 work just as good with 9" ends on them we have found and cheaper to build and use some 33 to 35 spline axles but some hella work you do man we all like it..


----------



## KERRBSS

Um....PICS


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Feb 22 2011, 03:23 PM~19933397-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  LOOKN REAL GOOD...............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 02:44 AM~19938999
> *Is frame the same as a box caprice?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. There are several differences that can't be changed. I was going to use a caprice frame that I had already wrapped for this but once I put them side by side I found out it was way different. The Caddy is longer in the middle and the front frame horns are also longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 04:21 AM~19939185
> *I dont believe it.  The way you work I think you'll get bored and have to do a few more.  A whole lot more with better ideas each time.  shiiiiiiiiiiit  ill be watchin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying I'm done building cars completely, just not looking to do anymore builds on this level.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrape'n-by_@Feb 23 2011, 12:15 PM~19940711
> *nice rear end..but 8.8 work just as good with 9" ends on them we have found and cheaper to build and use some 33 to 35 spline axles but some hella work you do man we all like it..
> *


The 8.8 uses a cast center section and would also require a truss under the housing to make sure it could hold the weight. I hate the way cast center section rearends look and hate trusses even more. There are a lot of option out there we chose this one for strength and looks. My homie was willing to spend the cash so I went for it.



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 23 2011, 02:29 PM~19941595
> *Um....PICS
> *


Bare with me. I'll have some tonight. I was wiped out yesterday and didn't get shit done.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.

I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength. 










Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.










I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.










The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.


----------



## wannabelowrider

That is crazy that you are making the a arms from scritch scratch. I can't accept anything less of course but damn ..... I'm hooked on this build like a junkie on crack :run: :run:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2011, 03:37 AM~19947592
> *That is crazy that you are making the a arms from scritch scratch.  I can't accept anything less of course but damn ..... I'm hooked on this build like a junkie on crack :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 01:55 AM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
insane work as alway bro!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 01:55 AM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good, i take it you tripled checked the sleeves i made were good


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Feb 24 2011, 02:37 AM~19947592-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is crazy that you are making the a arms from scritch scratch.  I can't accept anything less of course but damn ..... I'm hooked on this build like a junkie on crack :run:  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the only way that I was going to be able to relocate the pocket and get the shape I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 07:42 AM~19948170
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> insane work as alway bro!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Feb 24 2011, 08:16 AM~19948239
> *looking good, i take it you tripled checked the sleeves i made were good
> *


If I have to start checking your work I might as well do them myself. :twak: :biggrin: 

I'm sure they will work. If anything I may have to lightly sand them after they are all welded up.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 11:25 AM~19948749
> *It was the only way that I was going to be able to relocate the pocket and get the shape I wanted.
> Thanks.
> If I have to start checking your work I might as well do them myself. :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure they will work. If anything I may have to lightly sand them after they are all welded up.
> *


just asking....you know you CANT TRUST JEWS


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2011, 09:55 PM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :loco: :h5:


----------



## PHUKET

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2011, 09:55 PM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 23 2011, 11:37 PM~19947592
> *That is crazy that you are making the a arms from scritch scratch.  I can't accept anything less of course but damn ..... I'm hooked on this build like a junkie on crack :run:  :run:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :around:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19926607
> *Everybodys got jokes today. :roflmao:
> 
> Fuck it at least SIX1RAG got my ball joint sleeves done for the lowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ****!
> 
> Now the fun starts. Time to scratch build the lowers.
> *



Why you trying to bite my style? Your a hater!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 24 2011, 01:31 PM~19951444
> *Why you trying to bite my style? Your a hater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: damn what you putting those ball joints on a scavenged piece of the titanic for :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Feb 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19951444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why you trying to bite my style? Your a hater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours are wimpy Caprice balljoints. Mine are bigger, and my adapter sleeve is way cooler looking than yours. :biggrin: I just want to know how your going to keep your old outdated drum brakes with those spindles. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Feb 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19951785
> *:uh: damn what you putting those ball joints on a scavenged piece of the titanic for :cheesy:
> *


He still thinks a PowerGlide transmission is cool to. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 08:12 PM~19954291
> *Yours are wimpy Caprice balljoints. Mine are bigger, and my adapter sleeve is way cooler looking than yours.  :biggrin: I just want to know how your going to keep your old outdated drum brakes with those spindles. :cheesy:
> He still thinks a PowerGlide transmission is cool to. :biggrin:
> *



Ok you got me....I have disc now up front now.....but the powerglide is STAYING.







....my sleeve is TIG welded in...is yours?


----------



## KERRBSS

i try to help everyone and they argue....WHITE PEOPLE :banghead: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## AK5000

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2011, 09:55 PM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So when your done and your not building frames anymore, are you going to start building custom A Arms??


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 24 2011, 07:12 PM~19954291-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are wimpy Caprice balljoints. Mine are bigger, and my adapter sleeve is way cooler looking than yours.  :biggrin: I just want to know how your going to keep your old outdated drum brakes with those spindles. :cheesy:
> He still thinks a PowerGlide transmission is cool to. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like my overdrive :boink:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Feb 25 2011, 04:00 AM~19957193
> *Ok you got me....I have disc now up front now.....but the powerglide is STAYING.
> ....my sleeve is TIG welded in...is yours? :cool:
> *


not a valid argument when what its welded to is about to disintegrate :tongue:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2011, 11:55 PM~19947017
> *Got started on a lower A arm today. The coil pocket has been relocated for better alignment with the cylinder and the pocket has been dropped 1" also.
> 
> I used some 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" and some 1x3x1/8" to make a skeleton to hold everything in it's place and add strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure all the pieces were coped for a tight fit and strong weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1/4" plate for the side plates. The coil bucket will get trimmed down after I cap the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube is welded to the joint sleeve and then the plate is welded to the sleeve on the outside and tied into the tubing also for maximum strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope you're building these while blind folded, otherwise you aren't putting nearly enough effort in for those arms :biggrin: 

But for real, they're lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Feb 25 2011, 07:00 AM~19957193-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you got me....I have disc now up front now.....but the powerglide is STAYING.
> ....my sleeve is TIG welded in...is yours?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mig is all thats needed when you know what your doing.  Tig is nice but not if you plan on polishing down the weld. It takes a ton of filler rod to build up the weld enough to give me something to grind and shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 07:07 AM~19957206
> *i try to help everyone and they argue....WHITE PEOPLE  :banghead:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jew know it man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 01:46 PM~19959069
> *So when your done and your not building frames anymore, are you going to start building custom A Arms??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Nobody wants to pay enough cash for it to be worth the time. Plus I don't have any interest in building mail order mass produced parts. I like doing one off stuff that has some wow factor to it because you don't see it all the time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Feb 25 2011, 08:01 PM~19961441
> *I hope you're building these while blind folded, otherwise you aren't putting nearly enough effort in for those arms :biggrin:
> 
> But for real, they're lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Trust me they may look simple but there has been a lot of time put into these already to insure that all the dimensions and coil pocket is exactly where they need to be. Getting the 1/4" plate formed into the shape I need is proving to be a challenge. Boxing them in and making them look smooth will eat up some time for sure.


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 25 2011, 08:07 AM~19957206-->
> 
> 
> 
> i try to help everyone and they argue....WHITE PEOPLE  :banghead:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Feb 25 2011, 11:30 PM~19962525
> *
> Nope. Nobody wants to pay enough cash for it to be worth the time. Plus I don't have any interest in building mail order mass produced parts. I like doing one off stuff that has some wow factor to it because you don't see it all the time.
> 
> *



I like the way that sounds


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Feb 25 2011, 03:11 PM~19960307
> *
> not a valid argument when what its welded to is about to disintegrate :tongue:
> *



Well I don't know how many 50+ year old cars you have touched, but trust me...













....anything can be cleaned up.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 25 2011, 08:56 PM~19963151
> *Well I don't know how many 50+ year old cars you have touched, but trust me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....anything can be cleaned up.
> *


have a 59 f100 in the back, does that count, i was just messing around, rust looked pretty nasty in the first pic tho


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 25 2011, 11:56 PM~19963151
> *Well I don't know how many 50+ year old cars you have touched*


I've touched enough of them to know I won't build one. I'm glad I don't love Impalas or I would be spending all my time welding panels on instead of building chassis.

:burn:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19968141
> *I've touched enough of them to know I won't build one. I'm glad I don't love Impalas or I would be spending all my time welding panels on instead of building chassis.
> 
> :burn:
> *


I got some panels you can weld on if your feeling the itch! :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 25 2011, 09:30 PM~19962525
> *Trust me they may look simple but there has been a lot of time put into these already to insure that all the dimensions and coil pocket is exactly where they need to be. Getting the 1/4" plate formed into the shape I need is proving to be a challenge. Boxing them in and making them look smooth will eat up some time for sure.
> *


No doubt, they don't look like a walk in the park :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19968365-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some panels you can weld on if your feeling the itch!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like warped panels I'm your guy. Otherwise you may want to tackle that on your own. Sheetmetal work sucks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Feb 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19968762
> *No doubt, they don't look like a walk in the park  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Not super hard just real tedious and time consuming.




Made the other plate for the side.



















Also tied the plate into the tubing where possible for more strength.










Polished the edge of the balljoint sleeve where the plates came together.


----------



## 85eldoCE

wow wow wow 
i c i got alot to catch up on about 20 pages since i been gone 

keep up the hella good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 26 2011, 10:07 PM~19969417
> *If you like warped panels I'm your guy. Otherwise you may want to tackle that on your own. Sheetmetal work sucks.
> Not super hard just real tedious and time consuming.
> Made the other plate for the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tied the plate into the tubing where possible for more strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished the edge of the balljoint sleeve where the plates came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good


----------



## Big_Money

THAT'S SOME CLEAN WORK.


----------



## dubfrnic

:worship: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:uh: :ugh: :around: :h5:


----------



## Ahhwataday

hell yea, Mr Clean


----------



## OUTHOPU

Bored all the body mount openings out. They are the exact size as the original opening so the body mount will sit on the reinforment plate instead of the stock frame. I'll trade the body sitting 3/16" of an inch higher for the gain in strength.



















I had to make an adapter for the tube adapter since I'm not using round tube. I plug welded all 4 side and welded each end of the tube to insure it will hold up.










Made a mock up arm to check out how the geometery is going to work with all the mods. Once I determine the final length and shape needed for the upper arms I'll do the real arms. Just grabbed some scrap pieces out of the pile that were close to the shape needed. I know the spindle is for the other side but it served it's purpose for now. 



















I'm waiting on the tapered reams until they get here I can't go any further.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 01:48 PM~19998039
> *Bored all the body mount openings out. They are the exact size as the original opening so the body mount will sit on the reinforment plate instead of the stock frame. I'll trade the body sitting 3/16" of an inch higher for the gain in strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make an adapter for the tube adapter since I'm not using round tube. I plug welded all 4 side and welded each end of the tube to insure it will hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mock up arm to check out how the geometery is going to work with all the mods. Once I determine the final length and shape needed for the upper arms I'll do the real arms. Just grabbed some scrap pieces out of the pile that were close to the shape needed. I know the spindle is for the other side but it served it's purpose for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on the tapered reams until they get here I can't go any further.
> *


----------



## Por313Vida

Great work byron!!


----------



## KERRBSS

u must be shooting for lowrider of the year with those arms
:around: :around:

oh and your spindles on backwards


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Mar 2 2011, 04:38 PM~19998660-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great work byron!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Serg.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 2 2011, 06:59 PM~19999771
> *u must be shooting for lowrider of the year with those arms
> :around:  :around:
> 
> oh and your spindles on backwards
> *


Going for the "like a pimp" look 

and since you can't read more than one line. I quoted this from my post ****!



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 02:48 PM~19998039
> *
> I know the spindle is for the other side but it served it's purpose for now.
> *


Now if you hadn't failed miserably at finding me some tapered reams I'd be getting shit done.

:buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 08:27 PM~19999926
> *Thanks Serg.
> Going for the "like a pimp" look
> 
> and since you can't read more than one line. I quoted this from my post ****!
> Now if you hadn't failed miserably at finding me some tapered reams I'd be getting shit done.
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## knightowl480

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19863112
> *Nope. That one costs me money to work on. The one I was working on made me money and it only took half a day.
> 
> So far I'm pleased with there stuff. I'll know how much I like them after it hits the streets.
> The guy at HomeDepot said they would hold. :cheesy:
> Got the outer tabs done on the other side so I could pull the jig and plate the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the edges before plating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get too far on this, should get it done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you use to mold the frame so smooth


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 2 2011, 09:21 PM~20000864
> *what do you use to mold the frame so smooth
> *


Grinding wheel, 60grit flap disc, 80 grit flap disc, then 100 grit disc. All on a small 5" hand grinder. I'll use a small angle grinder also for the tight spots and a porting tool for the inside corners.

The way I fit and weld my plates makes a big difference in the final finish also.


----------



## baggedout81

Rich at Unlimited Suspension found some 1 1/8" square bungs some where for these that he made for me.Not for sure where he got them from tho.2x2x1/4


----------



## 79 cutty

As if it needs to be said again, but looking top notch man! 

Oh and your spindle looks backwards. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2011, 08:33 AM~20005080
> *Rich at Unlimited Suspension found some 1 1/8" square bungs some where for these that he made for me.Not for sure where he got them from tho.2x2x1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ballistic sells square tube adapters. If I hadn't already bought these I would have went with them instead but at the price of these pieces I didn't want them going to waste.



> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2011, 08:37 AM~20005087
> *As if it needs to be said again, but looking top notch man!
> 
> Oh and your spindle looks backwards.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Everybody's a comedian these days. Thanks.


----------



## StreetFame

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 3 2011, 07:51 AM~20005134
> *Ballistic sells square tube adapters. If I hadn't already bought these I would have went with them instead but at the price of these pieces I didn't want them going to waste.
> 
> *


So thats where i seen them,couldn't remember.I've seen guys use round bungs in square tube before.They cut off the corners of the tube an welded 4 corners.But what you did looks great

Nothin like fitting a round peg into a square hole :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 3 2011, 06:51 AM~20005134
> *Everybody's a comedian these days.  Thanks.
> *


Oh you knew it was coming! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2011, 10:11 AM~20005462
> *So thats where i seen  them,couldn't remember.I've seen guys use round bungs in square tube before.They cut off the corners of the tube an welded 4 corners.But what you did looks great
> 
> Nothin like fitting a round peg into a square hole :biggrin:
> *


I'm not a fan of doing it but since the round adapter has a 1.5" o.d. and the square tube has a 1.5" i.d. it's a tight fit and gave plenty of area to weld together without having to fill large voids with weld.


----------



## KERRBSS

:run:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20014193
> *:run:
> *


X2


----------



## OUTHOPU

Got most of the 1st round of welding done on the frame today. I even welded all the lower corners. I want to do as much of the welding as I can while the frame is locked down on the jig.










Also welded the housing ends on the rearend. I full welded the inside for now. I'm holding off on doing the outside, I may take it to my friends shop and use his tig welder for the outside weld.










Then I started polishing down some weld. This section is ready to be rounded over.










This section will need some more weld first. It's a little hard to tell but the white looking areas are low spots. 










Basically I will end up grinding all the welds down then going back over everything again with another bead of weld to build the shoulder up then grind it all a second time to get the perfect squared corner. After I get the entire frame to that point I'll round all the corners over. The corners have got to be smooth and straight without any bondo.


----------



## ROCK OUT

:naughty:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20018748
> *:naughty:
> *


When did you change user names?


----------



## OUTHOPU

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OUTHOPU, switches & thangs, abo98

:wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 4 2011, 09:18 PM~20018923
> *When did you change user names?
> *


about a week ago, the other one seemed really cholio douchebagish, this on is more fitting


----------



## benz88

looking good, one of the reasons i check this section frequently.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by benz88+Mar 5 2011, 11:01 AM~20021077-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good, one of the reasons i check this section frequently.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROCK OUT_@Mar 5 2011, 01:45 AM~20019769
> *about a week ago, the other one seemed really cholio douchebagish, this on is more fitting
> *


Got it. I was going to do a change a while back but I feel like I've posted too much under this name to change it now. :dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 09:01 AM~20021079
> *Got it. I was going to do a change a while back but I feel like I've posted too much under this name to change it now. :dunno:
> *


I know, I wanted to change my screen name a while ago too but I couldn't get a reply from Gary so I said "forget it". Probably easier to just create a new account. Post count seems kinda important to have erased for some reason. Why is that :dunno:


----------



## charles85

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MEMO

nice work! what kind of plasma cutter are you using to cut your metal?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20021625
> *I know, I wanted to change my screen name a while ago too but I couldn't get a reply from Gary so I said "forget it".  Probably easier to just create a new account.  Post count seems kinda important to have erased for some reason.  Why is that :dunno:
> *


It's not the post count I care about, but most guys seem to feel they are superior somehow if there count is higher than anothers. I just have a lot of topics I've started and anybody that has followed them knows my user name and it's a pretty easy name to remember for everybody. I'll just deal with it even though I'm not going to out hop anybody anytime soon. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Mar 5 2011, 01:28 PM~20021781
> *nice work! what kind of plasma cutter are you using to cut your metal?
> *


Thanks.
I have a hypertherm, powermax 600.


----------



## STRICTLY1

hey i see you caught someone looking at you again..no ****...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Mar 5 2011, 06:09 PM~20023134
> *hey i see you caught someone looking at you again..no ****...
> *


Just trying to make everbody feel welcome here.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 08:01 AM~20021079
> *Thanks.
> Got it. I was going to do a change a while back but I feel like I've posted too much under this name to change it now. :dunno:
> *


yeah too late for you to change you've built to much cool shit with it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Ya, shitty thing is one day I have to live up to the name.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 05:02 PM~20023682
> *Ya, shitty thing is one day I have to live up to the name.
> *


you know you want to


----------



## 79 cutty

Welds look great man! Wish I had the experience when I did my frame, would have made life so much easier! :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 5 2011, 08:06 PM~20023695
> *you know you want to
> *


I really don't want to anymore. To be the "king of the street" these days means building a long wheel base car loaded with weight that won't lay. Thats far removed from what got me into building these cars.



> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2011, 08:38 PM~20023871
> *Welds look great man! Wish I had the experience when I did my frame, would have made life so much easier! :happysad:
> *


Funny part is I hate the way the weld beads look on the frame. I'm having to change my technique up to get a supper fat bead that over hangs the corners some to make it easier to polish them square. When I'm not polishing my welds down I go for a flat bead that wets out nice into the plate and leaves a nice visual pattern.


----------



## Pjay

Looks good either way


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 07:49 PM~20023933
> *I really don't want to anymore. To be the "king of the street" these days means building a long wheel base car loaded with weight that won't lay. Thats far removed from what got me into building these cars.
> *


Yeah it has gotten way out of hand. Frame and arms are looking good Byron.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20024442
> *Yeah it has gotten way out of hand. Frame and arms are looking good Byron.
> *


Indeed it has.

Thanks, somebody's got to keep you on your toes for pushing the limits of build quality. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 05:49 PM~20023933
> *I really don't want to anymore. To be the "king of the street" these days means building a long wheel base car loaded with weight that won't lay. Thats far removed from what got me into building these cars.
> *


cant be king of the streets in a piece of shit ghetto hopper with the wheels pushed back that dosent slam, and is barley drivable. it disqualifies itself in my book, its like a fat bitch with a pretty face who gives a shit shes 400 lbs same shit fuck a clown car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20022304
> *It's not the post count I care about, but most guys seem to feel they are superior somehow if there count is higher than anothers. I just have a lot of topics I've started and anybody that has followed them knows my user name and it's a pretty easy name to remember for everybody. I'll just deal with it even though I'm not going to out hop anybody anytime soon. :cheesy:
> Thanks.
> I have a hypertherm, powermax 600.
> *


shit i just get lost when people change their avatars lol...


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20031610
> *shit i just get lost when people change their avatars lol...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 4 2011, 11:35 PM~20018467
> *Got most of the 1st round of welding done on the frame today. I even welded all the lower corners. I want to do as much of the welding as I can while the frame is locked down on the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also welded the housing ends on the rearend. I full welded the inside for now. I'm holding off on doing the outside, I may take it to my friends shop and use his tig welder for the outside weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started polishing down some weld. This section is ready to be rounded over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This section will need some more weld first. It's a little hard to tell but the white looking areas are low spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I will end up grinding all the welds down then going back over everything again with another bead of weld to build the shoulder up then grind it all a second time to get the perfect squared corner. After I get the entire frame to that point I'll round all the corners over. The corners have got to be smooth and straight without any bondo.
> *



Damn looks nicer & nicer everytime I check this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT+Mar 6 2011, 02:06 AM~20025739-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant be king of the streets in a piece of shit ghetto hopper with the wheels pushed back that dosent slam, and is barley drivable. it disqualifies itself in my book, its like a fat bitch with a pretty face who gives a shit shes 400 lbs same shit fuck a clown car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately we are in the minority with this opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20031610
> *shit i just get lost when people change their avatars lol...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Boricua Customs_@Mar 7 2011, 10:50 AM~20034058
> *Damn looks nicer & nicer everytime I check this topic  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Little by little it's getting there.






While I'm waiting on a couple parts I've been grinding rewelding and grinding some more. 





































Everything is getting this level of finish. This section won't even been seen once the body is on.


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 02:41 PM~20035570
> *Unfortunately we are in the minority with this opinion.
> 
> No doubt.
> Thanks. Little by little it's getting there.
> While I'm waiting on a couple parts I've been grinding rewelding and grinding some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is getting this level of finish. This section won't even been seen once the body is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a flaw in one of the pics, I think you need to start over. I'll supply you a frame and pick that one up from you. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 02:47 PM~20035623
> *I see a flaw in one of the pics, I think you need to start over. I'll supply you a frame and pick that one up from you. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good. Saves me from having to haul it to the scrap yard before I can start on another one. :cheesy: 

If your refering to the little spot on the front of the crossmember that looks like I cut in too deep with the grinder thats just an optical illusion from the reflection.


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 02:52 PM~20035655
> *Sounds good. Saves me from having to haul it to the scrap yard before I can start on another one.  :cheesy:
> 
> If your refering to the little spot on the front of the crossmember that looks like I cut in too deep with the grinder thats just an optical illusion from the reflection.
> *


No, that wasn't it


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 04:20 PM~20035900
> *No, that wasn't it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

I just checked out that poly performance website.....they have tons of cool crap...there prices are'nt that bad....unless you buy a bakers dozen


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes+Mar 7 2011, 03:20 PM~20035900-->
> 
> 
> 
> No, that wasn't it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 03:55 PM~20036140
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets play jokes on the OCD guy. I bet you guys have a bet going on how long I'd obsess over where the flaw is.  :burn: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Mar 7 2011, 04:44 PM~20036428
> *I just checked out that poly performance website.....they have tons of cool crap...there prices are'nt that bad....unless you buy a bakers dozen
> *


They have some decent stuff. Their poly bushings are a good price and they have several different size options.


----------



## KERRBSS

> Lets play jokes on the OCD guy. I bet you guys have a bet going on how long I'd obsess over where the flaw is.  :burn: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Lol I do the same shit to marc.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Keep it up and I'll break into your garage and cut all the braces off your rag. :0


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 04:32 PM~20037141
> *Lets play jokes on the OCD guy. I bet you guys have a bet going on how long I'd obsess over where the flaw is.   :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


Is it working so far? Are you looking at the frame with a magnifying glass trying to look for flaws while pulling your hair out :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 03:41 PM~20035570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit even on its own this is a nice photo lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Mar 7 2011, 06:56 PM~20037323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working so far?  Are you looking at the frame with a magnifying glass trying to look for flaws while pulling your hair out :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm good. It's far from finished so I aint worried yet. I will be going over this bitch with real good though before the paint flys thats for sure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Mar 7 2011, 07:06 PM~20037408
> *shit even on its own this is a nice photo lol
> *


I guess it did turn out kind of cool how the swirl from the sanding disc looks.


----------



## tone from 509

super clean nice work


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 06:32 PM~20037141
> *Lets play jokes on the OCD guy. I bet you guys have a bet going on how long I'd obsess over where the flaw is.   :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


You know it's all love Bee :biggrin: , if we don't do it to you than who is?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by tone from 509+Mar 7 2011, 09:05 PM~20038282-->
> 
> 
> 
> super clean nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-20 Minutes_@Mar 7 2011, 09:10 PM~20038332
> *You know it's all love Bee :biggrin: , if we don't do it to you than who is?
> *


It's all good. I can take a joke just as good as I can give them out.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 07:48 PM~20037261
> *Keep it up and I'll break into your garage and cut all the braces off your rag. :0
> *


 :0 that would ruin MY LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> *Lets play jokes on the OCD guy. I bet you guys have a bet going on how long I'd obsess over where the flaw is.   :burn:  :biggrin:
> Lol I do the same shit to marc.
> *


Why y'gotta bring ME into the mix? OCD is a sickness. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 06:48 PM~20037261
> *Keep it up and I'll break into your garage and cut all the braces off your rag. :0
> *


 :0 

That's cool.. He don't care about that POS anyway. It's ALL about GRAVE DIGGER now :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 7 2011, 05:06 PM~20037408
> *shit even on its own this is a nice photo lol
> *


almost looks like the whole frame has been ran through a milling machine. badass


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 8 2011, 10:42 AM~20041096
> *almost looks like the whole frame has been ran through a milling machine. badass
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 8 2011, 05:31 AM~20040395-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 that would ruin MY LIFE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet I'll cut the braces loose twist the body then reweld them back on. That way you get all done before you realize. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 8 2011, 09:38 AM~20041074
> *Why y'gotta bring ME into the mix?  OCD is a sickness.  :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> That's cool.. He don't care about that POS anyway.  It's ALL about GRAVE DIGGER now  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured he bought that just to dig the 61's grave. Yes OCD is a sickness and I'll be have a charity dinner to raise money to finsih my.. I'm me treat my illness. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Mar 8 2011, 09:42 AM~20041096
> *almost looks like the whole frame has been ran through a milling machine. badass
> *


It might have taken less time to build a milling machine to do this for me. Thanks.


----------



## Classic Customs

i brought one of my workers in here to see a picture of what you do with a simple grinder in your shop at home. fuckers kill me. anyone who has ever touched a welder cause himself a welder.. anyone who has ever stuck metal together to form anything consider there self fabricators... not to suck my own nuts but i have always considered myself a decent metal worker, being its all i have ever done and i have been lucky enough to somewhat make a living with it. but to find someone of your skill to work along side me has been my goal. i could make a great deal more money if i could ever hire somone i consider "better" than myself... sorry bro had to rant for a minute. im sure people feel what im saying tho lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 8 2011, 01:46 PM~20042610
> *i brought one of my workers in here to see a picture of what you do with a simple grinder in your shop at home. fuckers kill me. anyone who has ever touched a welder cause himself a welder.. anyone who has ever stuck metal together to form anything consider there self fabricators... not to suck my own nuts but i have always considered myself a decent metal worker, being its all i have ever done and i have been lucky enough to somewhat make a living with it. but to find someone of your skill to work along side me has been my goal. i could make a great deal more money if i could ever hire somone i consider "better" than myself... sorry bro had to rant for a minute. im sure people feel what im saying tho lol
> *


What you just descibed is exactly why I do almost everything myself. I have SIX1RAG do any machining that I can't handle mainly because he know's I'm super picky and I'll shoot him in the face if he brings me some shady parts. :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 02:54 PM~20042668
> *What you just descibed is exactly why I do almost everything myself. I have SIX1RAG do any machining that I can't handle mainly because he know's I'm super picky and I'll shoot him in the face if he brings me some shady parts. :guns:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 11:54 AM~20042668
> *What you just descibed is exactly why I do almost everything myself. I have SIX1RAG do any machining that I can't handle mainly because he know's I'm super picky and I'll shoot him in the face if he brings me some shady parts. :guns:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess that is one way to make sure you are getting what you ordered! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2011, 03:02 PM~20043117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I guess that is one way to make sure you are getting what you ordered!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Not really I just made that up. It's the internet so I can front like I'm a tough guy. :cheesy: 


Other side close to finished. Also got the top of the arches done. I'll wait to get the last few imperfections worked out until after all fab work is done and the frame comes back from being shot blasted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

when can we start making guesses on its weight?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2011, 09:38 AM~20041074
> *OCD is a sickness.  :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> *


once you learn how to live with it, ITS A GIFT.



it might take 35 years to learn how to live with it though. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> Not really I just made that up. It's the internet so I can front like I'm a tough guy. :cheesy:
> Other side close to finished. Also got the top of the arches done. I'll wait to get the last few imperfections worked out until after all fab work is done and the frame comes back from being shot blasted.
> 
> federal on 8 mile....$135 cant go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Mar 8 2011, 06:11 PM~20044312-->
> 
> 
> 
> when can we start making guesses on its weight?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only looks heavy. This will weigh less than my Bonny frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 06:16 PM~20044350
> *once you learn how to live with it, ITS A GIFT.
> it might take 35 years to learn how to live with it though. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily not everything in my life is this out of hand, yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 8 2011, 06:19 PM~20044388
> *federal on 8 mile....$135 cant go wrong :biggrin:
> *


The guy I use to work for has found a place that blasts using iron shot for cheap. It's amazing how clean the metal is after they get done with it. I want to make sure all the mill scale gets removed because that shit is super hard and kills sanding discs in a hurry.


----------



## Moe Built

Damn that shit looks good I just started my first frame wrap and can only hope that my shit looks that good


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

[/qu

now thats a clean sharp edge frame. great job b. :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

i hope the car its going on is as clean as the frame.

not rusted floors , dirty motors etc etc.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Yellowimpala+Mar 8 2011, 09:54 PM~20046151-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that shit looks good I just started my first frame wrap and can only hope that my shit looks that good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you've got plenty of pics to show you how to do it. My first frame I did all I had to go off of was the bullshit pics in Lowrider magazine. I'm old and predate the internet. Thanks and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SMOOTH [email protected] 8 2011, 09:58 PM~20046195
> *now thats a clean sharp edge frame. great job b. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how I do it and that shit doesn't even show when the body is on. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatz_@Mar 8 2011, 11:07 PM~20046849
> *i hope the car its going on is as clean as the frame.
> 
> not rusted floors , dirty motors etc etc.
> *


No rusty floors or dirty motor for this one. As long as my homie keeps working the hours he's working the belly and engine will see the same treatment. I'm doing the entire build, frame, motor, belly, engine bay, body and paint, sounds...


----------



## gold cutt 84




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20046998
> *Well at least you've got plenty of pics to show you how to do it. My first frame I did all I had to go off of was the bullshit pics in Lowrider magazine. I'm old and predate the internet. Thanks and good luck.
> *


 :cheesy: your g body frame build actually helped me out alot, especially after i cut off my a arm ears and saw my ballooned out spring pocket......... wouldn't have known it was flat on the front. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 04:53 PM~20044194
> *Not really I just made that up. It's the internet so I can front like I'm a tough guy. :cheesy:
> Other side close to finished. Also got the top of the arches done. I'll wait to get the last few imperfections worked out until after all fab work is done and the frame comes back from being shot blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn thats a sick ass frame but god damn 67 page build!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2011, 10:11 AM~20049503
> *damn thats a sick ass frame but god damn 67 page build!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Watch out! The prince of Layitlow has invaded your thread! :biggrin: 

Byron may use up all of Gary's bandwidth with this build...  

__________________________________________________________


You should just clear the frame and call it a day B. Looks unreal. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2011, 11:11 AM~20049503
> *damn thats a sick ass frame but god damn 67 page build!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


and he hasnt even scratched the surface yet :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Mar 9 2011, 09:54 AM~20049435-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 9 2011, 10:11 AM~20049503
> *damn thats a sick ass frame but god damn 67 page build!!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey at least it's not just another chat room in here. Pics and progress on almost everypage, can't say that about many topics on LIL. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 9 2011, 11:01 AM~20049859
> *Watch out! The prince of Layitlow has invaded your thread!  :biggrin:
> 
> Byron may use up all of Gary's bandwidth with this build...
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> You should just clear the frame and call it a day B. Looks unreal.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's plenty of fat to cut around here for more bandwidth, take Robbies build as just a quick example. :cheesy: Clear isn't going to cut it for where I'm heading with this. I've got plenty of pics to prove the quality so the color will be laid on it. Thanks Marc.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2011, 01:22 PM~20050831
> *and he hasnt even scratched the surface yet :biggrin:
> *


You sir are correct for once.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 04:53 PM~20044194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ttt! daaaayyyuuum that frame! ay u did ya thing wit that ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## Moe Built

> Well at least you've got plenty of pics to show you how to do it. My first frame I did all I had to go off of was the bullshit pics in Lowrider magazine. I'm old and predate the internet. Thanks and good luck.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks guys.

I'm just pushing ahead with grinding. I was able to remove the frame from the jig since all the plates are now welded. It's nice not having all the braces in the way now.
Getting the lower side polished down.


----------



## yetti

Frame is looking real good Byron. You aren't helping my OCD out with this one. Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 9 2011, 11:05 PM~20055079
> *Frame is looking real good Byron. You aren't helping my OCD out with this one. Lol
> *


Turn about is fair play. 
Look at the bright side...


















































never mind there really isn't one.:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 8 2011, 12:46 PM~20042610
> *i brought one of my workers in here to see a picture of what you do with a simple grinder in your shop at home. fuckers kill me. anyone who has ever touched a welder cause himself a welder.. anyone who has ever stuck metal together to form anything consider there self fabricators... not to suck my own nuts but i have always considered myself a decent metal worker, being its all i have ever done and i have been lucky enough to somewhat make a living with it. but to find someone of your skill to work along side me has been my goal. i could make a great deal more money if i could ever hire somone i consider "better" than myself... sorry bro had to rant for a minute. im sure people feel what im saying tho lol
> *



omg shca


----------



## benz88

LOL


looks good Byron!


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 9 2011, 10:30 PM~20054745
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm just pushing ahead with grinding. I was able to remove the frame from the jig since all the plates are now welded. It's nice not having all the braces in the way now.
> Getting the lower side polished down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Besides being a functional wrapped frame its apiece of art. By far one of the best frames I have seen with out adding any fillers or paint. You should fully polish then powder coat with clear only. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: EXCELLENT WORK.


----------



## KERRBSS

:ninja:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 9 2011, 09:42 PM~20055349
> *omg shca
> *


i did fool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You going to grind all of the scale off of the metal or you going to have the frame blasted?


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Good progress :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks again everybody.



> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 10 2011, 02:20 AM~20056763-->
> 
> 
> 
> Besides being a functional wrapped frame its apiece of art. By far one of the best frames I have seen with out adding any fillers or paint. You should fully polish then powder coat with clear only. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: EXCELLENT  WORK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to get painted no question about it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 10 2011, 10:04 AM~20057821
> *You going to grind all of the scale off of the metal or you going to have the frame blasted?
> *


I'm going to either get it shot blasted with iron pellet or sand blasted. I don't want any of the scale left on the frame before doing filler or primer. That shit likes to flake off over time not to mention it is hard as hell to sand off.


----------



## lance_aka_64

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20044557
> *It only looks heavy. This will weigh less than my Bonny frame.
> *


then the guessing should be good :drama:


----------



## KERRBSS

:ninja:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

i taught'm err thang he know! lmfao, i only wished i could know half as much as u. ttt! fa ya bra


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 11 2011, 09:14 AM~20066053
> *i taught'm err thang he know! lmfao, i only wished i could know half as much as u. ttt! fa ya bra
> *


this is his secret


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 11 2011, 07:57 AM~20066199
> *this is his secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 11 2011, 06:57 AM~20066199
> *this is his secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MUFASA

It's not how long the job takes that counts, it's the finished product that does.


:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 11 2011, 08:57 AM~20066199-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is his secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only imagine how much of a joke that book is.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Mar 12 2011, 04:17 AM~20073634
> *It's not how long the job takes that counts, it's the finished product that does.
> :biggrin:
> *


Words to live by.  



Well this week hasn't been as productive as I wanted do to issues with getting the reams for the spindles. So I just moved on to getting the rearend full welded and polished before welding the brackets on it. I DA sanded the center section to get all the brake creases out of it and also to soften the corners a bit.










Welded the ends on completely and polished them down.


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks good dood. I was trying to come by this weekend but I've been having the worst 24 hours of my life so far.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20076260
> *Looks good dood. I was trying to come by this weekend but I've been having the worst 24 hours of my life so far.
> *


What happened, you have the bubble guts? :roflmao:


J/k bro


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 12 2011, 07:56 PM~20076695
> *What happened, you have the bubble guts? :roflmao:
> J/k bro
> *


i wish, my kitchen light fixture went out...no biggie.....my hot water tank sprung a leak...no biggie....my basement wall leaking really bad and having to chisel out a channel and try to fix it....REAL BIGGIE


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2011, 03:10 PM~20075821
> *I can only imagine how much of a joke that book is.
> *


It's not! It's what I used to build the Lincoln .


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2011, 05:56 PM~20076958
> *i wish, my kitchen light fixture went out...no biggie.....my hot water tank sprung a leak...no biggie....my basement wall leaking really bad and having to chisel out a channel and try to fix it....REAL BIGGIE
> *


If its a crack in the wall u should try and inject it with epoxy it helps.


----------



## KERRBSS

page 2


----------



## OUTHOPU

While I was waiting on the reams I moved on to assembling the axles and getting them in the housing to start sorting out the custom disc brakes I'm putting together.

First thing I had to do was drill the 5 on 5 bolt circle in the rotors.










Then I bolted them up to see where I needed to mount the calipers. 



















Then my homie finally came through with the reams so I dropped working on the rearend and moved onto the spindles. Got them reamed and fit the new oversized uppers and lowers. Ended up being 1" taller overall.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 14 2011, 11:39 PM~20092597
> *While I was waiting on the reams I moved on to assembling the axles and getting them in the housing to start sorting out the custom disc brakes I'm putting together.
> 
> First thing I had to do was drill the 5 on 5 bolt circle in the rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bolted them up to see where I needed to mount the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my homie finally came through with the reams so I dropped working on the rearend and moved onto the spindles. Got them reamed and fit the new oversized uppers and lowers. Ended up being 1" taller overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:  :ninja: :boink:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 PM~20092597
> *While I was waiting on the reams I moved on to assembling the axles and getting them in the housing to start sorting out the custom disc brakes I'm putting together.
> 
> First thing I had to do was drill the 5 on 5 bolt circle in the rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bolted them up to see where I needed to mount the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my homie finally came through with the reams so I dropped working on the rearend and moved onto the spindles. Got them reamed and fit the new oversized uppers and lowers. Ended up being 1" taller overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

what are the drums/calipers off of?

Looking good as always! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 PM~20092597
> *While I was waiting on the reams I moved on to assembling the axles and getting them in the housing to start sorting out the custom disc brakes I'm putting together.
> 
> First thing I had to do was drill the 5 on 5 bolt circle in the rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bolted them up to see where I needed to mount the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my homie finally came through with the reams so I dropped working on the rearend and moved onto the spindles. Got them reamed and fit the new oversized uppers and lowers. Ended up being 1" taller overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20092597
> *While I was waiting on the reams I moved on to assembling the axles and getting them in the housing to start sorting out the custom disc brakes I'm putting together.
> 
> First thing I had to do was drill the 5 on 5 bolt circle in the rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bolted them up to see where I needed to mount the calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it'd be tight frame clearance for wheels and if he wants to 3wheel no?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 15 2011, 01:24 PM~20097670
> *looks like it'd be tight frame clearance for wheels and if he wants to 3wheel no?
> *


With the wheels being reverse offset it should clear easily...


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 15 2011, 03:34 PM~20097729
> *With the wheels being reverse offset it should clear easily...
> *


yeah good point.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2011, 11:24 AM~20096171
> *what are the drums/calipers off of?
> 
> Looking good as always! :biggrin:
> *


I don't see any drums. :dunno: 
That info is classified.  
I'll tell you they are 11" rotors with proper offset to run 13" wheels with no caliper clearance issues at all.



> _Originally posted by Pjay+Mar 15 2011, 12:28 PM~20096564-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, I got more than a smiley responce. :cheesy: Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 03:24 PM~20097670
> *looks like it'd be tight frame clearance for wheels and if he wants to 3wheel no?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Mar 15 2011, 03:34 PM~20097729
> *With the wheels being reverse offset it should clear easily...
> *


Right it will only roll on reversed wheels so no worries on that. There should be enough room for a decent 3 wheel also. Thats why I'm doing custom brackets to locate the caliper close to where it is shown in the pic.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 05:50 PM~20099683
> *Holy shit, I got more than a smiley responce. :cheesy: Thanks.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

this man is tha michael angilo of frame buildin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 07:50 PM~20099683
> *I don't see any drums. :dunno:
> That info is classified.
> I'll tell you they are 11" rotors with proper offset to run 13" wheels with no caliper clearance issues at all.
> Holy shit, I got more than a smiley responce. :cheesy: Thanks.
> Right it will only roll on reversed wheels so no worries on that. There should be enough room for a decent 3 wheel also. Thats why I'm doing custom brackets to locate the caliper close to where it is shown in the pic.
> *


ah ok. it just looks like its tight clearance on the caliper to frame :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 05:50 PM~20099683
> *I don't see any drums. :dunno:
> That info is classified.  <--CAPRICE
> I'll tell you they are 11" rotors with proper offset to run 13" wheels with no caliper clearance issues at all.
> Holy shit, I got more than a smiley responce. :cheesy: Thanks.
> Right it will only roll on reversed wheels so no worries on that. There should be enough room for a decent 3 wheel also. Thats why I'm doing custom brackets to locate the caliper close to where it is shown in the pic.
> *


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78

great build pics- everybodys in a rush...for the same ol bullshit, tryin to impress others instead of themselves, your REAL competition. breakin the norm is risky but rewarding, the people who pay attention notice, the ones that dont never did and wont be able to wrap their head around the "take your time, build it right" concept. this shit aint goin no where...rush for what??? 
-like hancock said- good job- lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 05:50 PM~20099683
> *I don't see any drums. :dunno:
> That info is classified.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Had a brain fart while I was typing. Meant the discs. :biggrin: 

Looking good though, going to look damn good all buttoned up! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 16 2011, 01:51 AM~20102687
> *
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

You have a lot of patience to do what you are doing. Its really nice to see the quality and care you've put into this. It already and will be badass in the end. 69 pages of majority frame work, damn!


----------



## Hoss805

time is money,


----------



## KERRBSS

:around:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87+Mar 15 2011, 11:03 PM~20101615-->
> 
> 
> 
> this man is tha michael angilo of frame buildin :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only problem is it's too big and heavy to hang in my living room. :cheesy:
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Madrox64_@Mar 16 2011, 12:51 AM~20102687
> *I don't see any drums. :cheesy:
> That info is classified.    <--CAPRICE
> I'll tell you they are 11" rotors with proper offset to run 13" wheels with no caliper clearance issues at all.
> *


The front is Caprice parts but not the rear.  



> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Mar 16 2011, 03:25 AM~20103738
> *great build pics- everybodys in a rush...for the same ol bullshit, tryin to impress others instead of themselves, your REAL competition. breakin the norm is risky but rewarding, the people who pay attention notice, the ones that dont never did and wont be able to wrap their head around the "take your time, build it right" concept. this shit aint goin no where...rush for what???
> -like hancock said- good job- lol
> *


That about sums it up. I could have done 2 complete cars with the time and money thats been invested in this one already but they would just be average and not much to look at. Thanks.



> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Mar 16 2011, 12:44 PM~20105857-->
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of patience to do what you are doing.  Its really nice to see the quality and care you've put into this.  It already and will be badass in the end.  69 pages of majority frame work, damn!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is I'm not a patient person at all. Doing custom work is about the only thing that I can do without losing my patience. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 05:51 PM~20107154
> * time is money,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is cheap compared to parts these days. I've spent $450 on argon gas alone already. :rant:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2011, 04:28 AM~20111733
> *:around:
> *


Um it looks like I'll be needing a couple more favors. See below..


I didn't like how the geometry was working on the front end so I made an adjustble mock up lower to see if changing the length would get me the results I'm looking for. It did, now I have to start over on a new lower. Oh well shit happens.










Had to modify my jig also.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2011, 08:51 AM~20112075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They need to get a clapping smiley..... :biggrin: Bro, your doing a insane job in your garage ! My hat is off to you.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 17 2011, 09:02 AM~20112111
> *They need to get a clapping smiley.....  :biggrin:  Bro,  your doing a insane job in your garage !    My hat is off to you.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U got the insane part correct. I'll see what I can do on producing another pocket for the ball joint. How soon u need it b?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2011, 08:05 AM~20112130
> *U got the insane part correct. I'll see what I can do on producing another pocket for the ball joint. How soon u need it b?
> *


Not a big rush. I'm just going to use the other one for the new lower, so it's not holding me up at this point.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 12 2011, 07:56 PM~20076958
> *i wish, my kitchen light fixture went out...no biggie.....my hot water tank sprung a leak...no biggie....my basement wall leaking really bad and having to chisel out a channel and try to fix it....REAL BIGGIE
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 17 2011, 09:52 AM~20112533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats some funny ass shit right there. He didn't tell me about the kiddie chair when he was showing me the repair. Look at all that queer gear he has on, gloves, goggles, shielded chissel, I'm surprised he didn't by a fresh air suite too. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Version 2 of the lower a arm is under way. I'm actually glad I had to do another one. This time I'm doing it differently and should end up cleaner and stronger.




















Even made a spanner wrench for tightening the pivot joints. I used a few layers of shrik wrap for a grip. Beats paying $35 for one.


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2011, 10:15 PM~20117545
> *Version 2 of the lower a arm is under way. I'm actually glad I had to do another one. This time I'm doing it differently and should end up cleaner and stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even made a spanner wrench for tightening the pivot joints. I used a few layers of shrik wrap for a grip. Beats paying $35 for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Real Good Bee!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks. It's coming along slow and steady but I'm pleased with everything so far.


----------



## REV. chuck

i cant wait to see pictures of the transfer bridge and this thing doing a massive 15 inch 3 wheel


----------



## wannabelowrider

Cleaner and stronger is a good thing :biggrin:

Keep up the awesome work man


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 17 2011, 10:52 AM~20112533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a DICK!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Mar 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20117975-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see pictures of the transfer bridge and  this thing doing a massive 15 inch 3 wheel
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 12:26 AM~20118893
> *Cleaner and stronger is a good thing :biggrin:
> 
> Keep up the awesome work man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they. Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 18 2011, 06:02 AM~20119801
> *what a DICK!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


All this time I though you jews stuck together. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

so what suspension pieces arent u going to make? lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm going to custom build every piece of the suspension and almost all of the steering as well. There will be very few oem parts left anywhere on this chassis.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Awesome work.again bro.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20117545
> *Version 2 of the lower a arm is under way. I'm actually glad I had to do another one. This time I'm doing it differently and should end up cleaner and stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm liking the new ones better Byron, gonna look real nice when they are done.


----------



## TOPO

SICKEST BUILT I'VE SEEN SO FAR!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Mar 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20124652
> *SICKEST BUILT I'VE SEEN SO FAR!!!!
> *


uffin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## gasman

hey whats your take on fiberglassing quarter pannels. should it be done or you think its not nessessary


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2011, 07:15 PM~20124411
> *I'm going to custom build every piece of the suspension and almost all of the steering as well. There will be very few oem parts left anywhere on this chassis.
> *


I was hoping you would do the Dom tube and hyme joints for steering links.


----------



## gasman

damn b did i do something to you? or is it for everyone??


----------



## og069

don,t paint that frame ild just clear it if i was you its bad ass it would be a shame 2 hide it under paint its soooo nice :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## wannabelowrider

Page 2

What's really goin on :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## benz88

UP.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 22 2011, 10:22 AM~20151185
> *Page 2
> 
> What's really goin on :dunno:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark

I hear the frame has been sold to japan :dunno:


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 27 2011, 05:05 AM~20190975
> *I hear the frame has been sold to japan  :dunno:
> *


i heard it rusted away already :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: _OUTHOPU_

Bout time!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Mar 18 2011, 08:20 PM~20124452-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work.again bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20124652
> *SICKEST BUILT I'VE SEEN SO FAR!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mark[email protected] 19 2011, 08:56 PM~20131053
> *I was hoping you would do the Dom tube and hyme joints for steering links.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do that for the tie rods but I'm still working on the other aspects of the steering to determine what else I can improve on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 07:16 AM~20133235
> *don,t paint that frame ild just clear it if i was you its bad ass it would be a shame 2 hide it under paint its soooo nice   :0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really going to be hidden all the nudes of it are all over the internet. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:05 AM~20190975
> *I hear the frame has been sold to japan  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something tells me the import market for lowriders mat be a little soft these days. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 08:04 PM~20195217
> *i heard it rusted away already :biggrin:
> *


Don't believe every thing ya heard.



Well there has been a major reduction in spare time for working on this lately so the updates will be spread out a bit more and progress won't be as impressive but I'm going to just keep chipping away at it.

Did a bit more work on the lower tonight. I still have a ways to go though before it's complete.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 27 2011, 10:12 PM~20196566
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: OUTHOPU
> 
> Bout time!
> *


Good thing I corrected my spelling errors. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 27 2011, 10:24 PM~20196709
> *Good thing I corrected my spelling errors. :cheesy:
> *



I haven't welded anything of substance in over a year. I've been living vicariously through your thread. Awesome work as always!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20196859
> *I haven't welded anything of substance in over a year.  I've been living vicariously through your thread.  Awesome work as always!
> *


When I'm done with this thing I may be the next guy not welding anything for a year. Glad your enjoying the build.


----------



## wannabelowrider

those lowers are lookin pretty hefty as is. Should be really solid once all finished, que no?


----------



## WhiteChocolate

The front mount is taking shape. Everything still needs a bit of metal finishing but it's close.





























WOW What a work of ART! ! ! ! ! 
Just read all the pages of this mind blowing thread. You’re an artist.


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 28 2011, 12:26 PM~20201444
> *The front mount is taking shape. Everything still needs a bit of metal finishing but it's close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW What a work of ART! ! ! ! !
> Just read all the pages of this mind blowing thread. You’re an artist.
> *


----------



## Ahhwataday

hey man whats stopin your table from flexin?

You got any pics of how your table is set up?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Mar 28 2011, 12:25 AM~20197952-->
> 
> 
> 
> those lowers are lookin pretty hefty as is.  Should be really solid once all finished, que no?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they should be very strong and lighter than the first version I started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 02:26 PM~20201444
> *WOW What a work of ART! ! ! ! !
> Just read all the pages of this mind blowing thread. You’re an artist.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm just trying to do something new, there is a real shortage of new ideas with the lowrider crowd.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ahhwataday_@Mar 30 2011, 10:19 PM~20223238
> *hey man whats stopin your table from flexin?
> 
> You got any pics of how your table is set up?
> *


Lots of 4" I beam keeps it straight. I also stitch welded the .250"x 12" flat bar sections to the face to stiffen it more. I also have the 6 adjustable feet that support the weight to keep it from bowing.


----------



## Ahhwataday

whaat the fuuuck you even got wheels on it. after lookin at the first pic I was thinkin, how does he move it hahhaha, you got it all covered homie. thanks man. You are gonna save me from many hea aches on my project


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 31 2011, 01:40 AM~20225057
> *whaat the fuuuck you even got wheels on it.  after lookin at the first pic I was thinkin, how does he move it hahhaha,  you got it all covered homie.  thanks man.  You are gonna save me from many hea aches on my project
> *


My friend hooked me up with the rollers. He whipped them up on his laythe for me while I was welding up the frame work. Even did a zerk fitting so they roll nice and smooth. Even my rollers for my chassis table are one off pieces. :biggrin: 










I'll pm you my paypal address to cover your counsultation fees. :cheesy:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Damn they look clean. how much? i need a set


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BUMP


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 29 2011, 09:45 PM~20213630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol


----------



## Beanerking1

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## wannabelowrider

I'm dying for some more progress pics 

This section Is getting real boring nowadays


----------



## KERRBSS

I talked to him the other day, He's on strike. :around:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 5 2011, 04:42 PM~20266243
> *I talked to him the other day, He's on strike.  :around:
> *


stay on strike to long and someone overseas will get the contract. gotta love america...



j/k :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 5 2011, 02:42 PM~20266243
> *I talked to him the other day, He's on strike.  :around:
> *


Holy shit Page 4
And I thought you were kidding about him being on strike :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm just letting everybody try to catch up. :cheesy: 

I just have too many things going on right now to make time for this. I've been working on landing fulltime employment and finally found something so this takes a back seat to making much needed cash. I'll get back to it once everything settles down for me.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20301274
> *I'm just letting everybody try to catch up.  :cheesy:
> 
> I just have too many things going on right now to make time for this. I've been working on landing fulltime employment and finally found something so this takes a back seat to making much needed cash. I'll get back to it once everything settles down for me.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## dubfrnic

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20301274
> *I'm just letting everybody try to catch up.  :cheesy:
> 
> I just have too many things going on right now to make time for this. I've been working on landing fulltime employment and finally found something so this takes a back seat to making much needed cash. I'll get back to it once everything settles down for me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Well at least you have ur priorities straight. Do whatcha gotta do man!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 10 2011, 12:32 AM~20301274
> *I'm just letting everybody try to catch up.  :cheesy:
> 
> I just have too many things going on right now to make time for this. I've been working on landing fulltime employment and finally found something so this takes a back seat to making much needed cash. I'll get back to it once everything settles down for me.
> *



 WE'LL BE WATCHING :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 10 2011, 12:32 AM~20301274
> *I'm just letting everybody try to catch up.  :cheesy:
> 
> I just have too many things going on right now to make time for this. I've been working on landing fulltime employment and finally found something so this takes a back seat to making much needed cash. I'll get back to it once everything settles down for me.
> *


Do what you have to do. You have to eat before you ride.

TTT!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 15 2011, 11:02 AM~20344844
> *Do what you have to do.  You have to eat before you ride.
> 
> TTT!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday

YESSAAAAAAA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wow: :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nothing to see here. Keep it moving people.


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

This topic is slumbering.....temporarily I hope


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20323365
> * WE'LL BE WATCHING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

:biggrin: :biggrin: Don't worry loyal OUTHOPU thread readers I'm proud to say I just hit the lotto and I'm donating my winnings to B so he can keep us edutained!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Apr 21 2011, 03:21 PM~20390062-->
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is slumbering.....temporarily I hope
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's temporary. I'll be back on it again once I get done messing with my own ride. I kind of need to recharge a little after doing so many projects over the last couple years for others. I just want to make sure the rest of this build is done to the same standard as whats already been done. I'd rather take a break from it than start rushing it just to say it's done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-buzzy wuzzy_@Apr 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20390887
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Don't worry loyal OUTHOPU thread readers I'm proud to say I just hit the lotto and I'm donating my winnings to B so he can keep us edutained!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well shit I must have missed the delivery man on that one. :dunno: :burn:


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2011, 11:50 PM~20385763
> *Nothing to see here. Keep it moving people.
> *



lol ye it is. Plenty of questions gettin answered. just gotta dig around for what pages. 

How thick is the steel on the 4" I beams? Im thinkin about makin a table and paintin it. only problem is I might have to keep it outside.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:thumbsup: luvin it!


----------



## Olds_racer

:dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI+May 3 2011, 05:14 AM~20473468-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: luvin it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Olds_racer_@May 26 2011, 12:05 PM~20633012
> *:dunno:
> *


Just been too busy with work and my own ride to put in work lately. I'll be back on it before too long though.


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump


----------



## wannabelowrider

TWEEDY said:


> Bump


 Holy shit! Where did you find this topic at


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## Madrox64

Dang B ! Wheres the progress pic on this giant paper weight you were building? ? ?


----------



## TWEEDY

I've never stopped checking in on it, I just didnt want to bump it because B said let it be.... I couldnt resist to much longer so i had to bump it just to see if its still in limbo for the time being..


----------



## wannabelowrider

TWEEDY said:


> I've never stopped checking in on it, I just didnt want to bump it because B said let it be.... I couldnt resist to much longer so i had to bump it just to see if its still in limbo for the time being..


did you check out his build in car audio a while back? It was a good one too. As we all can expect!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Link?


----------



## Madrox64

TWEEDY said:


> I've never stopped checking in on it, I just didnt want to bump it because B said let it be.... I couldnt resist to much longer so i had to bump it just to see if its still in limbo for the time being..



Me and a few other Riders moved that beast today. We tucked it away and put a blanket on it. Nighty Night.


----------



## gottie




----------



## wannabelowrider

TWEEDY said:


> Link?


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/299295-getting-another-project-started.htmlHere ya go!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA

Madrox64 said:


> Me and a few other Riders moved that *BEAUTY AND THE BEAST* today. We tucked it away and put a blanket on it. Nighty Night.


FIXED


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## KERRBSS

Frame is now in storage till further notice. (I know cuz I helped lift this paper weight) Let this topic die.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

well, poop.


----------



## Ese Caqui

That sucks


----------



## StreetFame

SIX1RAG said:


> Frame is now in storage till further notice. (I know cuz I helped lift this paper weight) Let this topic die.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## LacN_Thru

SIX1RAG said:


> Frame is now in storage till further notice. (I know cuz I helped lift this paper weight) Let this topic die.


:tears:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I have no choice right now about getting any more work done on this thing. I have to be out of the house I'm in by the end of Oct. so until I get another place with a garage to set up shop I'm at a stand still on all of my projects.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

OUTHOPU said:


> I have no choice right now about getting any more work done on this thing. I have to be out of the house I'm in by the end of Oct. so until I get another place with a garage to set up shop I'm at a stand still on all of my projects.


No wonder we haven't seen any updates. Good luck with your move.


----------



## CovetedStyle

Good luck on ur move my friend but as for let'n this topic die i dont agree.. there is way to much good info in here even if it was not complete.. and i might be just speak'n for my self but think let'n such a topic as this just fall off is a waste of well thought out information and since there are so many bullshit threads in here y not keep the ones that might help someone get started in the right direction alive.. my 2cents:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Petty

x2 good build


----------



## flaked85

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MOVE HOMIE.HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU.YOU GOT MAD TALENT.


----------



## goinlow

flaked85 said:


> GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MOVE HOMIE.HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU.YOU GOT MAD TALENT.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Good Luck to you Byron in your situation. Im sure everything will work out. KEEP PUSHIN FORWARD


----------



## wannabelowrider

CovetedStyle said:


> Good luck on ur move my friend but as for let'n this topic die i dont agree.. there is way to much good info in here even if it was not complete.. and i might be just speak'n for my self but think let'n such a topic as this just fall off is a waste of well thought out information and since there are so many bullshit threads in here y not keep the ones that might help someone get started in the right direction alive.. my 2cents:thumbsup:


True True! Lots of good info here


----------



## clodfan101

one of the best wrapped frames i have ever seen .


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks, but it's all for nothing if it never gets finished. 

It's up to my homie to decide if it gets finished or not.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i hope it gets finished


----------



## wannabelowrider

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i hope it gets finished


 No Doubt!


----------



## Ahhwataday

bump?


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's sitting in my garage waiting for me to find time for it. Just have too many things on my plate to finish it right now. I now own the frame and it will go under my Coupe so I'm not in a rush to get it done.


----------



## KERRBSS

Makes for an awesome werk bench thou.


----------



## gasman

what happened? i thought whillie was going all out on the frame with the money and such. it was a good frame build.


----------



## OUTHOPU

He did go all out on it. He just lost interest in it. Problem is he and I are very easily distracted by other cars/interests. I've got everything from him to finish it. I just need the time to complete it and thats hard to come by for me these days.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Outhopu, keep up the bad ass work playa


----------



## abelblack65

U have pushed the envelope wit this frame. Ur modifications & fab are well thought-out, & meticulously executed. VERY INSPIRATIONAL!!!


----------



## andres18954

ttt


----------



## goinlow

abelblack65 said:


> U have pushed the envelope wit this frame. Ur modifications & fab are well thought-out, & meticulously executed. VERY INSPIRATIONAL!!!


X2.


----------



## Emailad4me773

nice build homie


----------



## crucialjp

Just gonna have to keep bumping this until u start on this again. Ur builds always give me something to look forward to on LIL.


----------



## Madrox64

SIX1RAG said:


> Makes for an awesome werk bench thou.



paper weight, boat anchor, road block, yard art etc etc etc


----------



## KERRBSS

Madrox64 said:


> paper weight, boat anchor, road block, yard art etc etc etc


Nah pretty much a bench. I usually sit on it since he has no chairs in the garage


----------



## bloodline

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS

Ttt....FOR SALE


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham

How much?


----------



## KERRBSS

77cutty SURPREME brougham said:


> How much?


Pm wannahop it's his now.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Damn, dudes offing EVERYTHING


----------

